# Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018



## mad-onion (2. Mai 2016)

*Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

Hallo,
Nachdem ich nun lange hin und her überlegt hatte, ob ich mit einer erweiterbaren KoWaKü einsteige, habe ich den entschluss gefasst, doch auf die herkömmlichen Komponenten und Bauweise zurückzugreifen.
wie man sicher in der Signatur erkennen kann, gibt es durchaus kühlenswerte Komponenten.
Mein I5 4690k sitzt nicht umsonst auf einem Z97 Board, ich will dessen Grenzen mit der richtigen Kühlung ausloten und so das Ungleichgewicht in Bezug auf die Grafikleistung meines R9 390er CF-Gespanns ein stück weit aus dem CPU-Limit herausbewegen. Später sollen dann noch die beiden 390er unter Wasser gesetzt werden. Das Ganze in einem Thermaltake Core X5 oder X9 (werde ich nächste Woche erfahren, welches meine bessere Hälfte zum Geburtstag ausgewählt hat).
Nachdem also solche experimentellen Waküs wie die Raijintek Triton oder die Alphacool Eisberg aus vielerlei Gründen flachgefallen sind, habe ich mich auf die suche nach einer günstigen Grundausstattung gemacht, die fürs erste schonmal genug Kühlreserven für CPU-OC hat. Heute habe ich ein Angebot gesehen, da konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen, und zwar:



Radi:         Magicool Copper Slim 360er ACC Radi (LC-RADI360) 
Pumpe:    MagiCool DCP450 (MC-DCP450) 
CPU-K.:   Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos Delrin 
Fittings:  6x G1/4">10mm ID Tülle (alle gerade) 
Lüfter:     3x EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 (120mm) Snow White Plus 

Das ganze hab ich jetzt gebraucht für 55€ geschossen.

Was mir jetzt natürlich noch fehlt sind Wasser/Zusätze und Schlauch samt Klemmen für die Sicherung an den Tüllen
Später möchte ich dann auf Schraubverschlüsse mit 16/10er Schlauch wechseln, es besteht nur noch die Frage, ob der Kyros Delrin die auch  schluckt, wegen dem geringen Abstand zwischen Ein- und Auslass.
Evtl. gibt es ja bestimmte Modelle, die eher passen als andere. 
Da ich diesen Monat etwas knapper bei Kasse bin, würde ich gerne eine Übergangslösung mit möglichst geringen Kosten finden. Das System soll aber nach und nach verbessert werden.
Wichtig ist mir halt, dass ich die Wakü dann direkt einbauen und nutzen kann, sobald ich das neue Gehäuse vor mir stehen habe.

Daher zuerst mal die Frage an euch, welche Kühlflüssigkeit (Farblos oder Rot) Schlauchklemmen und Schlauch sollte ich nehmen, wenn ich möglichst günstig daonkommen will?
Enge Kurven mit Knickgefahr wird es aufgrund genügend Platz nicht  geben.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*

Möglichst günstig bei nicht vorhandener Knickgefahr --> nen Kanister Dest-Wasser ausm Baumarkt + beliebige PVC-Schläuche mit geringem Weichmacheranteil.

Du brauchst dir keinerlei Gedanken um irgendwelche Füllmittel, Zusätze und was weiß der geier alles zu machen, diese sind bei heutigen (sauberen) Kreisläufen die keine verschiedene Metalle mehr enthalten (etwa Al+Cu) nicht mehr erforderlich. Um das Gewissen zu beruhigen kannste auch nochn Schnapsglas oder zwei Glysantin (G48) reinschütten aber zwingend notwendig ist das nicht.


----------



## Trash123 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*

Wenn du schon ein schönes TT Case bekommst, würde ich dir empfehlen noch den einen oder anderen Radi mit einzuplanen. Die Möglichkeiten bieten ja das X5 oder X9. Viel Spaß mit dem Build. Und auf jeden Fall BILDER!!!


----------



## mad-onion (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*

Ja, wenn das so easy ist nehm ich einfach erstmal 3 Meter günstigen Masterkleer 13/10er Schlauch, Phobya Innensechskant Schlauchschellen in 13-14,3mm und destilliertes Wasser aus dem Baumarkt.
Kennt sich jemand mit der Pumpe aus? Ich will keine Sauerei beim befüllen verursachen.. 

Was die Radiatoren angeht, ist mir klar, dass ich mit einem 360er 30mm Radiator nicht zwei 275W-GPUs und einen übertakteten 4690K gekühlt bekommen würde.
Welches der beiden Gehäuse es auch wird, es passen mindestens vier 360er rein, das wird schon passen. 
Am liebsten würde ich die Grakas mit einem eigenen Kreislauf kühlen, mit einer Aquastream XT Ultra, Aquainlet Pro und PETG Hardtubes, aber eins nach dem anderen.
Wenn es soweit ist, werde ich natürlich auch Bilder machen. Ich habe ja bereits einen Aufrüstberichts-Thread, da werden dann auch Fortschritte in Wort und Bildern dokumentiert.


----------



## Thaurial (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Ja, wenn das so easy ist nehm ich einfach erstmal 3 Meter günstigen Masterkleer 13/10er Schlauch, Phobya Innensechskant Schlauchschellen in 13-14,3mm und destilliertes Wasser aus dem Baumarkt.
> Kennt sich jemand mit der Pumpe aus? Ich will keine Sauerei beim befüllen verursachen..
> 
> Was die Radiatoren angeht, ist mir klar, dass ich mit einem 360er 30mm Radiator nicht zwei 275W-GPUs und einen übertakteten 4690K gekühlt bekommen würde.
> ...




Ich war mit Masterkleer nicht zufrieden, er wird recht schnell trüb. Knickfest ist er allerdings. Der Tygon knickt wensentlich schneller.


----------



## mad-onion (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*

Ok, also welcher klare 13/10er Schlauch knickt denn nicht schnell "und" wird nicht "trübe" ?


----------



## Thaurial (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Ok, also welcher klare 13/10er Schlauch knickt denn nicht schnell "und" wird nicht "trübe" ?



In anderen Foren wird der Mayhems auch empfohlen: "Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/1 mm - 1m"

Persönlich kann ich aber nichts darüber sagen. Nur, dass der Tygon sau klar ist, aber auch sehr sehr weich. Mit dem Masterkleer konnte ich ohne Bedenken enge Radien ziehen, da knickt der Tygon direkt ab.


PS: Verwende 11/8er Schläuche


----------



## defPlaya (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*

Primochillschläuche sind auch super! Kann mich nicht beklagen!


----------



## brooker (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*

@mad-onion: hört sich nach einem schönen Projekt an. Gute Wahl von Deiner besseren Hälfte. Aber wenn alles in ein Gehäuse soll, müsste es das X9 werden  

Wie ist denn den endglültiges Ziel: Wie soll es konkret werden. Soll es ein Style-Projekt oder rein um effiziente Kühlung gehen?


----------



## mad-onion (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*

Hallo nochmal, ich habe mittlerweile noch ein paar weitere Wakü-Komponenten ergattern können, neben einem weiteren 360er Radi, 2 Kugelhähnen und 16/10er Schlauch, auch die passenden Fittings direkt noch dazu, hir mal ein Bild von den Fittings:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat wer eine Ahnung was das da für ein Teil ganz rechts in der zweiten Reihe ist? Ein Rückstoßventil vielleicht?
Naja, ich habe das alles, also die Anschlüsse vom Bild, den 360er Radi, 2 120er Lüfter und transparent blauen 16-10er Schlauch für nen Zwanni inkl. Versand bekommen. Da kann man wohl nicht meckern.
Momentan sauge ich alles an informationen zum thema Wakü auf wie ein Schwamm, Videos, Aufrüstberichte, Reviews.. sehr spannend.
auf Youtube habe ich einen typ gefunden, der ein Core X9 mit Hardtubes und der selben Magicool Pumpe gebaut hat. zugegeben, das Styling ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, sieht etwa aus wie ein Reinraum mit Schandfleck namens Pumpe oder wie ne Milchfabrik.. Mir ist auch schleierhaft, warum man vier 120er Lüfter in die Seite hängt, wenn die weder Frischluft reinziehen noch Altluft ausblasen können, weil massives Plexiglas davor sitzt.. Deko?
Das einzige nicht weiße Objekt im sichtbaren Bereich ist die schwarze Pumpe, auf ein weißes Kunststoffbrett geschnallt, das so instabil ist, dass er es von unten abstützen muß, damit die große schwere Pumpe (lol) es nicht durchbiegt.. naja, auf jeden Fall ist dem die Pumpe wohl mal ausgelaufen, die soll wohl dafür bekannt sein, umso vorsichtiger werde ich it meiner sein.
Wen es interessiert: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDqX5Eu0GPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Was meine ambitionen angeht, sind diese ganz klar in Richtung optik ausgelegt. Momentan befinde ich mich noch in der Lernphase, also learning by doing, wie wir Amis so sagen.


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*



mad-onion schrieb:


> hat wer eine Ahnung was das da für ein Teil ganz rechts in der zweiten Reihe ist? Ein Rückstoßventil vielleicht?


Ein alter und wenig wartungsfreundlicher Wasserfilter von Koolance in den ein gerader Anschluss eingeschraubt ist. Das Plexiglas-Modell das du da hast gibt´s hierzulande afaik schon länger nicht mehr. Das Nachfolgemodell ist in Vollmetallbauweise ausgeführt.


----------



## mad-onion (6. Mai 2016)

Aha, also nachdem ich mir nun auch Vergleichstests dieser Filter gelesen habe, entzieht sich mir der Sinn der Aktion. Der in meinem Kauf enthaltene Filter ist so grobmaschig, dass Objekte >1mm³ abgefangen werden. Alles was kleiner ist flutscht durch, ansonsten bremst das Teil nur unnötig den Durchfluss. Also wird der schonmal ausrangiert..

Kann mir mal jemand bitte einen Tip geben welche Fullcover-Kühler (WaKü) es für meine beiden 390er gibt?
Leider sind es unterschiedliche Modelle, ich habe bisher nur die Kompatiblitätsliste von EK gefunden, in der angeblich nur die XFX Karten kompatibel sein sollen.
Leider habe ich auch noch zwei unterschiedliche 390er.. :
1. Gigabyte Radeon R9 390 Gaming G1, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-R939G1 GAMING-8GD
2. PowerColor Radeon R9 390 PCS+, Radeon R9 390, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 390 8GBD5-PPDHE)

Ich suche jetzt seit Tagen und finde einfach nichts..

Nachtrag:
Mittelrweile habe ich zumindest bei Alphacool je einen Kühler gefunden.
Den Alphacool Nexxos GPX R9 390 M04 für die Gigabyte G1 und den Nexxos GPX R9 290 / 290X M07 für die PCS+.
Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass diese mich weder optisch noch Technisch besonders begeistern.
Ein GPU-only Kühler in einem passiven Aluprofil für den Rest der Karte ist nicht unbedingt was ich unter einem Fullcover Kühler verstehe.
Ich hatte mir mehr so etwas erhofft wie den Kyrographics Hawaii XT Plexi, mit sichtbarem Waterflow und aktiver Kühlung der Spawas..
Außerdem halte ich den veranschlagten Preis der Alpha(f)ools für einen kleinen Kühlblock und ein Aluprofil von je knapp 95€ für stark übertrieben.


----------



## Z-Y-X (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*

Frag doch mal bei "liquid extasy" nach.
Wenn die keinen haben, fertigen sie nach deinen Wünschen an.
Ist natürlich nicht umsonst...  

MfG


----------



## mad-onion (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*

Soo.. Update:

Soeben kam der erste Schwung der günstig geschossenen gebrauchten Wakü-Komponenten an.
Ich war doch recht erstaunt über den Inhalt, zwei unerwartete Gegenstände gab es dann wohl gratis dazu..?! Eine Vollversion von Powerdvd 12 und einen Corsair Aufsteck-Ramkühler?!
Hier mal ein paar Schnappschüsse:

Das Paket ansich war nicht in einem besonders vertrauensfördernden Zustand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Inhalt war auf den ersten Blick nicht identifizierbar, wohl aber halbwegs gut geschützt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein Ramkühler von Corsair, von dem ich bis zum öffnen des Pakets nicht wusste, ihn gekauft zu haben?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Gruppenfoto, darf ich vorstellen: 
Links oben der Cuplex Delrin, rechts daneben die Magicool DCP450 Pumpe inkl. Kondenswasser, daneben der bereits vorgestellte Ramkühler. In der zweiten Reihe der Magicool Radiator mit den drei Lüftern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal der Radi von der Seit und unten, scheinbar sind keine Lamellen beschädigt, nur der Lack hat mancherorts schon etwas nachgelassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der CPU-Kühler macht einen deutlich mitgenommeneren Eindruck, die Bodenplatte ist sehr verkratzt und einer der beiden Haltebügel ist nicht richtig ausgeschnitten, 
von der Seite kann man grobe barbeitungsrückstände erkennen, aus der Vogelperspektive sieht man bereits die asymetrische Form des linken oberen Haltearms.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Kreislaufkomponenten sind noch mit 10er ID Tüllen bestückt, mein Gesamteindruck hält sich in Grenzen. einerseits sollte man natürlich bedenken dass es sich hier definitiv nicht um Neuware handelt, auch der Preis von 55€ inkl. Versand ließ nicht wesentlich mehr erwarten. was mich allerdings schon ein wenig ärgert ist der Haltebügel des Cuplex Delrin. Das ist definitiv nichts für detailverliebte Augen, auch wenn ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass es auch mechanischer Sicht eine Beeinträchtigung nach sich ziehen würde. Die Kratzer kann ich natürlich fein anschleifen und wegpolieren. Ich weiß noch nicht so recht was ich mit dem Ramkühler anfangen soll, von der Farbgebung her würde er zwar zum Rest passen, aber zum einen sind so kleine Lüfter meist sehr laut, zum anderen aber ist derGrundgedake nicht verkehrt, den durch die Wakü mangelnden Airflow im Rambereich so auszugleichen. Die Lüfter auf dem Radi machen einen recht fitten Eindruck, haben alle durchgeschleifte PWM-Anschlüsse und stimmen mich positiv.
Ein Testlauf kann allerdings frühestens Montag, eher Dienstag stattfinden, wenn der Rest ankommt. Rein optisch macht die Pumpe einen soliden Eindruck, keine Kratzer oder Risse, auch eine Halteklammer ist dabei.
Der Radioator ansich kann seinen längeren Einsatz nicht mehr leugnen, ist dafür aber trotzdem noch in einem den Erwartungen entsprechenden Zustand, ein Probelauf wird zeigen wie es mit der Dichtigkeit ausschaut.

Vorläufiges Fazit: 
Aus Preisleistungssicht war dies sicher immernoch ein Schnäppchen und hätte auch gebraucht deutlich teurer werden können, vorausgesetzt alle Komponenten arbeiten zuverlässig.


----------



## mad-onion (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*



Z-Y-X schrieb:


> Frag doch mal bei "liquid extasy" nach.
> Wenn die keinen haben, fertigen sie nach deinen Wünschen an.
> Ist natürlich nicht umsonst...
> 
> MfG



Ist das nicht der PCGH-Marc?
Ich weiß nicht, wenn schon die Serienkühler 130€ kosten, was sollen dann zwei unterschiedliche Customs kosten? Das grenzt sicher an Unwirtsachftlichkeit.. ?!


----------



## brooker (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*

... hab mit liquid extasy Kontakt aufgenommen und dazu nen  Fred aufgemacht.


----------



## Z-Y-X (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*

Ok, sorry. Hatte deinen Startpost nur flüchtig gelesen.
Ich dachte nur, weil das Auge kauft ja auch mit wenn man was Neues anfängt. Geht mir zumindest so....
Das so ein Einkaufsverhalten umgekehrt proportional zur Wirtschaftlichkeit ist, ist mir durchaus bewusst... 😈

MfG


----------



## maximusoptimus (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*

Ich hab dir nochmal nen Angebot im Marktplatz gemacht für den Kühler und nen Radiator


----------



## mad-onion (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*

So, noch ein Update..

Ja heute ist Geburtstag und ich habe tatsächlich ein Thermaltake Core X9 geschenkt bekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem kam heute auch Teil 2 der Wakü- Komponenten an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Kyros Delrin habe ich dann auch mal auseinandergenommen und der war verklebt mit einer schmalzigen substanz und kleinen Haaren wie Wimpern o.Ä. ?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kühlplatte habe ich schonmal fein abgeschliffen, um den Kratzern Herr zu werden. Morgen wird dann poliert.

Der heute angekommene Radiator ist mit 45mm Dicke und einem deutlich besseren Allgemeinzustand scheinbar deutlich performanter als der Magicool.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier wieder Gratisartikel: Die beiden Lüfter gabs gratis dazu, allerdins fehlen die 3pin Molex-Stecker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch die benutzten Schläuche gabs gratis dazu, von innen sehen sie doch sehr milchig aus, vermutlich das Phänomen was mir hier zu Masterkleer Schläuchen propagiert wurde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Anschlüsse sind zahlreich,an manchen ist der Dichtungsring für das 1/4" Gewinde leicht rissig. Ich werde mit den blauen Schläuche einen Testkreislauf über nacht mal durchlaufen lassen,  mal sehen ob alle dicht sind und die Pumpe ordentlich ihren Dienst verrichtet

Morgen geht es dann an den Umzug meines Rechners vom bisherigen Coolermaster CM690 Pure Black (erste Version) ins Core X9


----------



## brooker (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*

... happy birthday  und viel Spaß beim Basteln!


----------



## Trash123 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim zusammen bauen!!!


----------



## mad-onion (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*

Vielen Dank für diel Glückwünsche. 
Heute ist es also so weit, der umzug kann beginnen.
Gestern habe ich noch den Magicool Radiator gereinigt, angeschliffen und komplett schwarz lackiert. Die Lamellen habe ich weitesgehend gemieden, um die Kühlleistung möglichst wenig zu beeinträchtigen.

Auch habe ich schonmal das Core X9 ausgepackt und auf Schäden untersucht, scheint größtenteils in Ordnung zu sein. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur die Seitenwand mit dem Window hat einen leichten Bauch, sodass in der Mitte der Oberkante kein bündiger Abschluss, sondern etwa 4-5mm Spalt ist. 
Leider gibt es keine Haken o.Ä. die an der Kante entlang ineinander greifen, wie man es sonst von Seitenteilen kennt, die so etwas beim schließen wieder ausgleichen würden.
Die Sockelschrauben zur Mainboardbefestigung sind bereits für Full-ATX vormontiert und leicht verkratzt an den Köpfen, was ich ziemlich unerotisch finde. 
Lieber wäre es mir gewesen, selbst einzuschrauben, nicht jedes Board braucht diese Positionen, so sollte man es dem neuen Beitzer überlassen, wo er die ersten Kratzer verursacht. 
Zuerst dachte ich, dass eines der Brackets zur Montage der Seitenlüfter fehlt, weil nur einer davon montiert war, wie sich jedoch herausstellte, sind zwei weitere enthalten und dienen bereits vormontiert zur Befestigung der HDD-Käfige. 
Wer also beide HDD-Käfige nutzen will, der kann nur eines, nicht zwei dieser Brackets für die Seitenmontage von Lüftern/Radiatoren in Anspruch nehmen. 
Das mag zwar bei den Wenigsten der Fall sein, dennoch hätte ich mir eine Lösung gewünscht, mit welcher diese beiden Faktoren unabhängig voneinander wären.

Ein weiteres Problem stellt sich mir bei der Befestigung der Pumpe, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, kam sie mit einer Halteklammer, im originalen Lieferumfang befinden sich jedoch zwei davon, ausserdem 2 L-Winkel, 6 Schruaben und Muttern, sowie Unterlegscheiben. eigentlich hatte ich vor, die Pumpe auf ein improvisiertes Shoggy-Sandwich am Gehäuseboden zu setzen, allerdings befindet sich im Boden der Pumpe nur ein Gummideckel mit drei 6mm Löchern, etwa 1,5 cm darüber ist dann die offene, ansonsten ungeschützte Platine der Pumpensteuerung zu sehen. Da Muß mir noch etwas einfallen, ich will die Pumpe weder unentkoppelt, noch nur an einem von zwei Haltern befestigen.

Auch stellte sich mir die Frage der farblichen Anpassung der Wakü, da mein Mainboard die Farben Schwarz, Grau und Rot vorgibt passt meiner Meinung nach am besten Rot. Jetzt habe ich aber seeeehr viele Infos aufgesaugt in den letzten Wochen, die mir sagen, dass Wasserzusätze sowie Fertigmischungen mehr Nach- als Vorteile bringen, sei es Sauerei beim Befüllen/entleeren, Reinigung, Beeinträchtigung der Kühlleistung oder anfressen von Schlauchinnenleben mit Schleim als Resultat. Nach langem hin und her habe ich mich also dazu durchgerungen, solange ich noch keine Hardtubes einsetze (was frühestens nach dem Erwerb von Fullcover-GPU-Kühlern geschehen wird) destilliertes Wasser pur einzusetzen und roten Schlauch.

Da stellt sich nun die Frage, welcher transparente, rote 16/10er Schlauch klar bleibt und nicht trüb wird und auch wirklich Rot und nicht Rosa oder Orange ist?!
Weiß das vielleicht hier jemand?


----------



## mad-onion (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*

So, derTestkreislauf ist am laufen, jedoch nicht am auslaufen.
Bisher konnte ich nach 2 Std keine Tröpfchenbildung, egal an welchem Fitting feststellen, alles scheint dicht zu sein.
Die Pumpe läuft auf 12V und ist flüsterleise, nur wenn Luftbläschen durchfließen hört man es "säuseln".
Auf den Bildern sieht man auch den neu lackierten 30mm Magicool Radiator, ich finde, so passt er besser ins System.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*

... das geht hier nun Schlag auf Schlag!   Zu Style-Fragen halte ich mich bedeckt, ich sehe immer nur Funktion 

Hört sich doch sehr gut an und sieht auch gut aus! Kleiner Tip: die leicht verbogenen Lamellen kann man gut mit einer Zirkelspitze wieder vorsichtig zurecht biegen.

Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht und wie es ausschaut, wenns fertig ist!


----------



## mad-onion (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, optimierung erforderlich...*

So, heute muss ich leider pausieren, Meine Frau ist krank und jemand muss aufs Kind aufpassen. Dennoch War ich heute samt Kind im Baumarkt und habe passende Schrauben für die Lüfterbefestigung an den Radiatoren besorgt (M3x30mm), samt Unterlegscheiben. Auch habe ich eine 4mm starke Scheibe Bastlerglas in 25x50cm mitgenommen. die wird dann mit dem Dremel auf 25x35 gekürzt, an einer Ecke noch zur Kabeldurchführung vom Frontpanel passend ausgeschnitten und anschließend mit dem Restlack vom Radiator einseitig Schwarz lackiert. Die wird dann vor dem Mainboardtray mit der Lackierung nach oben, von roten LEDs  in der Kante beleuchtet, auf die Schienen geschraubt. Darauf werde ich die Pumpe positionieren, in deren 1/4" Gewinde im Deckel ich auch noch irgendwie eine rote LED einsetzen will. Die LEDs lasse ich dann als Power-LED übers MoBo versorgen.  
Roten Schlauch habe ich nun von XSPC in  2m Länge bestellt, sollte morgen ankommen. 
Leider ist mein " Taschengeld" diesen Monat verbraucht, dabei wollte ich noch rot beleuchtete Lüfter an die Radiatoren anbringen. Mir liegt auch ein super Angebot vor mit 6 120ern und einem 200er Schwarz mit roten LEDs für nur 25€ inkl. Versand, aber solang keine gute Fee vorbeikommt und mir das vorschiesst, wird das Angebot wohl auslaufen, bis zum ersten Juni. 
So greife ich dann wohl erstmal auf die drei Alpenföhn, zwei Nanoxia, und den Serienlüfter vom Heck des Core X9 zurück. nicht schön aber Zweckdienlich. 
Auch muss ich zugeben dass es ein ganz anderer Schuh ist, in so einem Gehäuse ein System zu erstellen, mein bisherige Gehäuse hatte feste Plätze für die jeweiligen Komponenten, beim Core X9 bin ich aber ständig am hin und her probieren, man kann zwar alles mögliche mal hier und mal da positionieren aber dadurch fallen andere Möglichkeiten auch wieder flach. Wenn ich zum Beispiel einen Radiator an die Seite ohne Fenster anbringen möchte darf da mein Netzteil nicht sein dessen Kabel gewurschtel ich allerdings verstecken möchte was mir aber nicht gelingt weil das Netzteil dann auf die andere Seite muss und da ist ein durchgehendes Fenster. Auch stoße ich mit der Kabellänge an Grenzen da ich beispielsweise nicht auf ein optisches Laufwerk verzichten möchte. Auch das Verlegen und Verstecken der Kabel ändert sich wieder mit dem jeder neen Idee. Alles in allem also ein ziemliches Hirngulasch, ich glaube ich habe noch nie so lange gebraucht um einen Rechner aufzubauen.


----------



## mad-onion (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Bilder On!*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Gemeinde, es hat sich wieder einiges getan.

Das Bastlerglas habe ich passend geschnitten, Befestigungslöcher für Gehäuse und Pumpenboden gebohrt und einseitig schwarz lackiert.
Das tolle an der Pumpe ist ja, dass sie einen heraunehmbaren, mit drei Löchern versehenen Gummiboden hat, der entkoppelt nicht nur, sondern ermöglichte mir auch eine "unsichtbare" Befestigung.
Die Bastlerglasplatte sitzt also nun mit der Lackierten Seite nach unten und der montierten Pumpe im Gehäuse. Die Kante der Platte werde ich später noch mit roten LEDs beleuchten.

Neuer Schlauch musste her und er sollte rot sein, letztendlich habe ich mich für XSPC in 16/10mm 2m Rot / UV Orange entschieden, allerdings ist er kein bisschen rot, knallorange wie die Müllabfuhr.. naja.
Dafür ist er hochflexibel und sehr gut zu verarbeiten, auch ist die Oberfläche matt, so muss man nach dem verlegen nicht noch die Schläuche putzen um die Fingerabdrücke wieder runter zu bekommen.
Und trotz der hohen Flexibilität ist er wiklich sehr knick-resistent, alle Achtung.  Zwei Meter waren bei meiner Konfig auch gerade genug, ich habe davon jetzt etwa 30cm übrig.

Die Verlegearbeiten im Gehäuse erwiesen sich als sehr herausfordernd, schliesslich sind in einem so offenen Aufbau die Versteckmöglichkeiten zwar vorhanden, aber rar, man muss sich schon an das halten was man geboten bekommt.
Da wären also alle Kanten und die mittleren Träger, was wiederum teils enorme Kabellängen erfordert. da ich z.B. nicht auf ein optisches Laufwerk verzichten möchte (manche meiner Games brauchen tatsächlich noch sowas) braucht dieses also ein 1 Meter langes Sata-Kabel, wenn es diskret verlegt werden soll. Auch die Kabellängen der Lüfter sind alles andere als ausreichend. Daher habe ich mir jetzt noch einen 10-Fach PWM-Lüfterhub von Thermaltake bestellt, bei momentan 11 Lüftern im Gehäuse (ohne die Graka). Apropos Graka, vorübergehend ist die 390 PCS+ erstmal alleine im Case, da die Gigabyte 390 G1 in den pinken DS Cube im Wohnzimmer eingezogen ist, damit in der Zwischenzeit auch noch bissl gezockt werden kann.

Ja die Lüfter.. wie man auf den Bildern unschwer erkennen kann, musste ich erstmal improvisieren damit alles versorgt ist, nach und nach soll das alles noch auf Rot/Schwarzgeändert werden. 
Zusätzlich zu den 120ern der Wakü und dem (ungeregelt recht nervigen) 200mm Frontlüfter habe ich noch vier 140mm Nanoxia Lüfter eingebaut. Zwei davon saugen an der undurchsichtigen Seite Frischluft von aussen und versorgen so den von vorn sichtbaren Festplattenkäfig, die anderen beiden sitzen jeweils oben und unten in der Rückwand und pusten raus. Die Staubfilter im Deckel habe ich abgelassen, da die 120er durch die Radiatoren nach oben raus pushen. Es macht weder Sinn, den Staub im geäuse zu sammeln, noch den Airflow zu bremsen. Die manuelle Slot-Lüftersteuerung am Heck regelt alle Wakü-Lüfter und ist per Adapter direkt mit 12V am Netzteil angeschlossen..  Da ich die Temperaturen auf meinem G15-LCD immer direkt vor mir habe, kann ich so erstmal die Lautstärke an die Temperatur anpassen.

Der CPU-Kühler war auch so ein Ding, von Haus aus befestigt man diesen nur mit vier Schrauben, was mir aber zu unsicher ist. Ich will keine Mikrorisse in meinem Mainboard, also habe ich die Backplate des bisherigen Luftkühlers (Macho rev.A BW) wiederverwendet, was dazu führe, daß die Schrauben oben raus etwa 2-3mm kürzer sind, als ohne Backplate. Daher sind dann die Spiralfedern etwa 1mm höher als das Schraubenende, man muß also ziemlich fest drücken, damit die Daumenschrauben Gewinde fassen können,  aber es hat funktioniert.  Apropos Schrauben, wer glaubt, dass er bei diesem Gehäuse dank "Thumbscrews" keinen Schraubenzieher braucht, der irrt sich leider. Die Schrauben saßen im Auslieferungszustand so bombenfest, dass nur ein Schraubenzieher half. Das gilt für alle Gehäuseschrauben, ausser denen der Seitenplatten und der Decke. Aber intern gabs keine einzige Schraube, die sich beim ersten mal von Hand öffnen liess. Nach dem "Jungfernsprung" ist das allerdings dann auch kein Thema mehr. 

Aber ich will euch nicht länger auf die Folter spannen, hier sind die Bilder: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: mal wieder ist es sehr seltsam, dasseinige Bilder verdreht sind, auf meinem Rechner sind sie es nicht, daher bitte ich um Entschuldigung für die Umstände beim betrachten.


----------



## keks4 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Bilder On!*

Respekt für dieses Werk& alles gute Nachträglich


----------



## brooker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Bilder On!*

... gefällt mir! Ist schön geworden.  

PS: jepp, die Bilder zicken ab und zu mal. Habe bisher auch keine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## mad-onion (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Bilder On! JETZT MIT VIDEO IM LETZTEN POST!!!!*

Jetzt Neu: 
Ich habe noch einen Mod gemacht, meine Frau hat mir den Tip gegeben, dass wir im Keller noch ein 5 Meter RGB-LED Stripe auf einer Rolle haben, eine Stunde später sah es dann so aus:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1q-eBW2lprA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trash123 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Bilder On! JETZT MIT VIDEO IM LETZTEN POST!!!!*

Hast du "feini" hin gekriegt


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Bilder On! JETZT MIT VIDEO IM LETZTEN POST!!!!*

Sieht richtig gut aus!


----------



## mad-onion (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Bilder On! JETZT MIT VIDEO IM LETZTEN POST!!!!*

So, mal ein kleines Update:
Zum einen habe ich die Gigabyte 390 verkauft, da mir die Leistung der einen 390 vollkommen ausreicht, zum anderen bin ich das Angebot von 
maximusoptimus hier eingeganen und die Powercolor 390 PCS+ in einen Alphacool GPX-A 290 M07 gepackt. 
Die soll dann jetzt die kommenden Tage integriert werden, wozu sich mir allerdings noch ein paar Fragen stellen, die ich hier gerne mal loswerden wollte...
Zum einen hört man ja immer wieder dass die Reihenfolge ziemlich wurscht sei, solange der AGB vor der Pumpe kommt, was in meinem Fall ja auch gar nicht anders geht.
Der Wasserstrom läuft aktuell folgendermaßen: AGB/Pumpe>Magicool Slim 360 Radi>Aquacomputer Kyros Delrin>360er Radi 45mm dick> AGB/Pumpe
Mein eigentliches Vorhaben wäre nun, die Graka zwischen dem Slim 360 und der CPU einzubinden. 
Mein Gefühl sagt mir allerdings es wäre besser, wenn zwischen Graka und CPU der dicke Radi hinge.
Täuscht mich mein Gefühl?

Außerdem liest man über die Nexxxos GPX Kühler immer wieder dass die SpaWas doch recht Heiß werden, 
weswegen ich mich frage ob es nicht besser wäre, den slim Radi im Pull zu betreiben, denn der hinge direkt über der Graka und die würde dann von dem Luftstrom der drei 120er angepustet.. sinnvoll?

Auch habe ich gelesen dass der Nexxxos GPX den durchfluss ziemlich bremsen soll. 
Da kommt die Frage auf, ob ein zweiter Kreislauf mit nochmal der selben Pumpe (dcp450) und dem 45mm dicken Radi in dem Fall bessere Temperaturen für cpu und GPU liefern würde?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## SpatteL (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Bilder On! JETZT MIT VIDEO IM LETZTEN POST!!!!*

Die GraKa erwärmt das Wasser nur um ein paar wenige Grad, das ist der CPU ziemlich wurscht.

Die Spawas werden mit dem GPX ausreichend gekühlt, die werden auf keinen Fall wärmer als mit LuKü.

Durchfluss ist nicht die wichtigste Große in einer WaKü, 2 Kreisläufe machen nur in den wenigsten Fällen sinn.


----------



## Dudelll (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Bilder On! JETZT MIT VIDEO IM LETZTEN POST!!!!*

Könnte dir Montag bzw evtl auch Dienstag paar benches zu den 390er vram temps mit dem gpx schicken, bin auch gespannt drauf 

Deine wakü sieht echt top aus


----------



## mad-onion (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Bilder On! JETZT MIT VIDEO IM LETZTEN POST!!!!*

Vielen Dank für die Komplimente 
Tja, ich habe am 23ten über dem Amazon Marketplace 2 90° Winkelanschhlüsse von Alphacool bestellt, am 25ten wurden die per "Warensendung" verschickt, da das bekanntlich einige Tage dauert, bis solche "Warensendungen" ankommen, dachte ich mir es ist ja noch genug Zeit darüber nachzudenken, ob man das Konzept noch optimieren kann. Jetzt steht hier meine umgebaute Graka solange "neben" dem Rechner bis die Anschlüsse da sind, mit der Igpu vom Core I5 lässt sich leider nix zocken.. naja..


----------



## mad-onion (28. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Bilder On! JETZT MIT VIDEO IM LETZTEN POST!!!!*

So, gestern kamen die beiden fittings an. Bei der Begutachtung ist mir etwas ins Auge gestochen, was ich von Alphacool nicht gedacht hätte. Es sind 90° Winkel "HF" Was wohl für Highflow stehen soll. schaut man jedoch in diese hinein sieht man dass sie unsauber ausgebohrt sind, darum ist am tiefsten Punkt ein Treppchen, was den "Flow" ganz sicher bremsen wird. Wenn man bedenkt von wem die hergestellt sind und was sich das Unternehmen auf die Fahnen schreibt, erscheint der Preis von etwa 9,- € pro Stück für solch eine Leistung überzogen. Da bekommt man für deutlich weniger aber besser verarbeitete Pendants anderer Hersteller. Ich bin über die Maßen enttäuscht.  Bilder reiche ich nach..


----------



## brooker (28. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Bilder On! JETZT MIT VIDEO IM LETZTEN POST!!!!*

... sehr ärgerlich. Kann Deinen Unmut verstehen. Reklamieren und Ersatz schicken lassen. Sicherlich ein Fertigungsfehler


----------



## mad-onion (28. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Bilder On! JETZT MIT VIDEO IM LETZTEN POST!!!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So hier mal ein Bild je Fitting.. ist das so normal/gewollt? Was meint ihr?


----------



## SpatteL (28. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Bilder On! JETZT MIT VIDEO IM LETZTEN POST!!!!*

Sollen die da mit einem flexiblem Bohrer um die Ecke bohren, oder wie stellst du dir das vor?
Das wird nicht anders machbar sein.
Und wenn du nicht gerade 20 Winkel im System hast, hat das auch keine großen Auswirkungen auf den Durchfluss.


----------



## Nachty (28. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Bilder On! JETZT MIT VIDEO IM LETZTEN POST!!!!*

Falls es dich so stört muss der Dremel her


----------



## mad-onion (28. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Bilder On! JETZT MIT VIDEO IM LETZTEN POST!!!!*

Ich wollte ja von euch wissen ob ihr das für normal halten würdet?! Aus meiner Sicht ließe sich das jedenfalls mit einem entsprechenden Metallbohrer vermeiden. Ich habe ja auch andere Fittings, bei denen das nicht so aussieht. 
Dachte mir halt, da der gpx eh schon ziemlich bremst, dass ich mir dann highflow Fittings dran mache, um es möglichst nicht noch zu verschlimmern. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie Stark meine Pumpe ist, aber ich hoffe dass die das packt. Naja, ich habe jedenfalls mal per Kontaktformular Alphacool angeschrieben um zu erfahren ob das so Standard ist, oder ich evtl. zwei Montagsmodelle bekommen habe.


----------



## Nachty (28. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Bilder On! JETZT MIT VIDEO IM LETZTEN POST!!!!*

Durchfluss ist unwichtig


----------



## mad-onion (28. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

UPDATE
Mittlerweile hat sich eine kleine Finanzspritze von 100€ ergeben und ich bin am rätseln wie ich damit umgehen soll.
Ich habe mich ein wenig umgesehen und vor allem bei gebrauchten Komponenten geschaut, um möglichst viel rauszuholen.
Daraus ergeben sich nun aus meiner Sicht drei Optionen, die ich euch kurz vorstellen möchte, um eure Meinungen dazu zu erfahren.

Punkt 1: Bessere Kühlleistung
1.  Den kleinen 360er Radi rauswerfen und dafür einen gebrauchten 480er  Thermaltake RL480 plus 4 Phobya NB eloop Lüfter (ist allerdings aus Alu, Chemische Reaktion?)

Punkt 2: Stärkere Pumpe mit sehr guter Software und überwachbarkeit
2. DCP 450 rauswerfen und eine Aquastream XT Ultra samt AK-Bay Spin Reservoir Plexi PSQ mit blauen Phobya LEDs

Punkt 3: Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten und hol dir endlich dein Wunschkeyboard
3. Graka eeinfach wie schon angesprochen vor CPU einbinden und eine gebrauchte Logitech G910 Orion Spark mit 11 Monaten Restgarantie kaufen.

Welche der Optionen würdet ihr bevorzugen und warum?


----------



## keks4 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

Ist es dir zu Laut? - grösserer Radiator 

Ist dir deine Pumpe zu laut /die Temps sind viel zu hoch trotz lüfter auf Vollgas  (dann wär sie zu schwach ) - neue Pumpe


Ich persönlich würde die Tastatur nehmen  (dass das schreiben von Langen Texten auf der Orion Spark kein Vergnügen ist weisst du? Besonders am anfang bleibt man mit den Fingern oft an den Tasten hängen beim schreiben wegen der Speziellen Form, legt sich mit der Zeit aber mehr oder weniger )


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

Auf jedenfall nicht den Alu Radiator

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachty (29. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

1. von 360 auf 480 macht ein Unterschied von 12 bis Mittag und Alu kannst gleich vergessen!

2. Pumpe muss doch reichen die du hast, weist du deinen Durchflusswert ?  Vielleicht das Geld für Aquaero und Durchflussmesser ausgeben

3. Musst du selber wissen^^


----------



## mad-onion (31. August 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

So noch mal ein kleines Update: 
Was die fittings von Alphacool angeht scheine ich tatsächlich recht gehabt zu haben,  nachdem ich Alphacool die Bilder und Händlerdaten gesendet habe, bekomme ich nun neue Fittings zugesendet. Ob es sich nun um Montagsprodukte oder tatsächlich Plagiate handelt, bleibt noch immer offen denn Alphacool hat sich dazu mir gegenüber nicht geäußert. Fest steht jedoch dass Alphacool diese Finttings des Austausches für würdig erachtet. Ich hatte also Recht dass damit etwas nicht in Ordnung ist. 

Was die Verwendung der Finanzspritzen angeht, habe ich mich für eine mechanische RGB Tastatur entschieden. In der engeren Auswahl waren sowohl die Razer BlackWidow Chroma, die Roccat Ryos MK FX, als auch die Logitech G810,  G910 (spark/spectrum). 
Unter den Angeboten für gebrauchte Modelle waren gegenüber den aktuellen neu Preisen in Relation zur bisherigen Benutzungsdauer des Vorbesitzers selten wirklich ansprechenden Angebote zu finden.  120 € für eine 13 Monate alte Tastatur die es neu für 20 € mehr gibt oder 130 für eine G810 die man für ebenfalls 20 € mehr wieder neu bekommt,.. ein sehr ähnliches Bild zeichnete sich bei den anderen beiden Herstellern ab. 
Heute war ich zufällig bei unserem lokalen Elektroriesen mit dem Planeten und wollte eigentlich nur mal gucken was so da ist und ein bisschen die Anschläge testen.  Dabei habe ich zufällig herausgefunden dass es die g910 Orion Spark für 139 € gab worauf ich kurzerhand diese auch gekauft habe. Schließlich findet man aktuell nicht eimal online (Geizhals, Idealo, Google Shopping) noch einen besseren Preis. 
Heute Abend wird also getestet und ausgepackt. 

Zocken am Hauptrechner ist aber leider immer noch nicht drin,  da die Grafikkarte ja leider wieder in der Warteschlange steht da ich auf neue Anschlüsse warten muss..


----------



## mad-onion (1. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

Soderle, ich habe jetzt mal ein bissl herumexperimentiert mit der G910 und der Arx App.
Mit meinem Smartphone im Dock sieht das schon einen "Tick" besser aus als mein bisheriges G15 Display 
Da ich das aber häufig brauche, habe ich nun mal mein Tablet dazu herangezogen, das ist echt ziemlich overkill.
Davon hab ich mal einen Schnappschuss im dunkeln gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Übrigen hab ich mir heute nochmal live eine G910 Orion "Spectrum" ansehen und antesten können.. Ich finde die 60€ Aufpreis dem "Mehrwert" absolut nicht angemessen.
Von vielen Testern wurde ja auch das ungesleevte Kabel der Spark bemängelt, die Spectrum hat das gleiche. Für mein Empfinden ist es allerdings in beiden Fällen etwas kurz geraten, ein paar Zentimeter mehr hätten es ruhig sein dürfen.
Die "Dellen" in den Tasten der Orion "Spark" finde ich eigentlich sogar ganz praktisch, zumindest in meinem Fall fürhrt das dazu dass sich die Fingerspitzen quasi automatisch auf den Tastenkappen zentrieren und ich so stets einen sauberen Tastendruck hinbekomme, ohne wie bei herkömmlichen Tasten ab und zu mal knapp am Rand zu landen und so gefahr zu laufen dass sich was verhakt und die Taste garnicht oder zu spät auslöst.
Ja, es ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber für mein Empfinden mehr eine Unterstützung als eine Last. Und da mein Hauptrechner im Wohnzimmer steht, ist auch meine Frau sehr davon angetan, dass trotz mechanischer Taster kein Klickgewitter über sie hereinbricht, wie bei manch anderen Switches. 

Was die Fittings angeht, hat mir Alphacool heute Nachmittag mitgeteilt, dass sie mir heute kostenlos zwei neue Fittings per Maxibrief senden werden und ich die alten behalten könne.
Das nenne ich mal Service, großes Lob an Alphacool. Nur weiß ich leider immernoch nicht den Grund für diesen Mangel. Dass man sich seitens Alphacool dazu ausschweigt, lässt Raum für Spekulationen.
Nun, wollen wir mal hoffen dass die Anschlüsse bald eintreffen, so langsam möchte ich dann doch mal wieder die eine oder andere Runde zocken... so far..


----------



## mad-onion (7. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

Soo, heute nun endlich sind die Fittings direkt von Alphacool eingetroffen. Nach erster Betrachtung sind diese deutlich besser ausgebohrt.
Daher werde ich mich heute Abend dann endlich ans Werk machen können. 

Mir stellt sich aber immernoch die Frage, ob ich die Radi-Lüfter umdrehen soll, dass sie ins Case von oben einblasen, so bekäme das gesamte Mainboard einen kräftigen Windstoß und passive Kühlelemente wie die Spawas des Mobos, der Chipsatz und natürlich auch der passive Teil des Graka-Kühlers würden davon wahrscheinlich ebenso profitieren, wie die Wakü ansich, da ja Frischluft von aussen angesaugt wird.. Allerdings ist dann der Kamineffekt hinfort und ich hätte lediglich den einen 140er Lüfter am Heck der ausbläst, was 6 120er, 2 140er und ein 200er einsaugen?! Auch habe ich festgestellt dass die magnetischen Staubfiltematten von TT leider noch viel durchlassen und ich so jetzt schon alle 14 Tage "im Case" staubwischen kann, was ziemlich abnervt. Würde ich die 6 120er umdrehen, würde sich das sicher noch verschlimmern..?!

Also, würdet ihr die Radilüfter umdrehen? Ja, nein, ganz anders, warum? 

Mfg..


----------



## Dudelll (7. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

Also ich hab bei mir Radiatoren Front und oben ausblasend und jeder bekommt Frischluft von einem Gehäuse Lüfter ( hinten und unten rein). 

Das brachte zumindest bei mir die beste Temperatur.  Als ich beide einblasend hatte und hinten raus ist meine graka und das wasser immer wärmer geworden da sich vermutlich wegen einem hitzestau das case immer weiter aufgeheizt hat.


----------



## Nachty (7. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

Bei mir blasen alle Radilüfter ins Case , die normalen Gehäuselüfter bringen die warme Luft wieder raus, funzt


----------



## Dudelll (7. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

Muss man wohl einfach probieren wie es sich beim jeweiligen case verhält ^^


----------



## mad-onion (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

so.. Operation gelungen, Patient tot.. 
ich glaube echt mein Schwein pfeift.. 
ich habe die graka nunmehr zwischen dem slim 360 und der CPU eingebunden. habe mich strikt an jede Anleitung gehalten und mächtige Probleme.. 
Die CPU Temperatur ist um 8°c gestiegen und die Gpu Temperaturen laut aida64 (Gpu diode) schwankt in Windows zwischen 53 und 59°c.. 
oha hab ich gedacht, das kanns ja nicht sein. Also mal furmark angemacht, alles auf Standard gelassen und den Burn-in-test gestartet, etwa eine Sekunde nachdem der Fellring zu sehen ist schaltet sich der Bildschirm ab, der Rechner ansich läuft aber weiter. alle Tasteneingaben die mir einfielen brachten das Bild nicht zurück,  nur ein Reset half noch. Das ganze jetzt 3 mal nacheinander.. immer das selbe Ergebnis.. Blackscreen... undicht ist nichts, ist vor Inbetriebnahme über eine Stunde am Ersatznetzteil nur die pumpe gelaufen, wenn noch Luftblasen drin sein sollten, dann keine die ich durch heben und drehen dieses Kolosses noch freibekommen würde. hat sowas  jemand schon gehabt und evtl. Rat?


----------



## keks4 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

Furmark würde ich in Zukunft weglassen, geht ziemlich auf die SpaWas... nutz lieber Unigine Heaven/Valley
Gewisse GPU's haben aus diesem Grund sogar eine Schutzfunktion im BIOS hinterlegt dass sie sich automatisch runtertakten wenn Furmark gestartet wird 

Wärmeleitpads hast du verwendet?


----------



## Dudelll (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

Klingt als hätte der kühler der graka evtl keinen richtigen Kontakt zu dem Chip und die Luft zwischen kühler und Chip überträgt die Hitze nicht schnell genug.

Im furmark greifen dann recht fix die schutzschaltungen und schalten die graka ab. Deswegen läuft der Rechner weiter nur ohne Bild.

Grüße


Und ich würde bei sowas immer erst den kühler prüfen bei so hohen idle temps. Mehrmals trotzdem furmark versuchen führt mit Pech dazu das der Chip mal nicht schnell genug die Notbremse zieht und sich verabschiedet


----------



## mad-onion (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

Hmm, interessanterweise sind die beiden anderen ausgelesenen Temperaturen (mem, spawa) je unter 40°c. Daher stellt sich die Frage, ob der Wasserblock evtl doch noch eine Luftblase haben könnte.. na das gibt jetzt eine tolle planscherei.. melde mich wenn neues gibt, schau aber ab und an mal hier rein, ob noch jemand was produktives beisteuert..


----------



## Dudelll (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

Die spawas werden bei dem kühler ja passiv gekühlt und der kühler liegt dort auch besser auf wegen den vorgefertigten wlp pads.

Tippe übrigens auch deswegen auf den Gpu kühler bzw die wlp weil ich mit dem gleichem kühler das gleiche Problem hatte  
Anscheinend darf man bei Gpu etwas mehr wlp nehmen als von cpu gewöhnt 

Grüße


----------



## brooker (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

... wenn du nur das beschriebene gemacht hast, kann es eigentlich nur der Kühler sein. Was sind das konkret für welche?


----------



## mad-onion (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*



Dudelll schrieb:


> Die spawas werden bei dem kühler ja passiv gekühlt und der kühler liegt dort auch besser auf wegen den vorgefertigten wlp pads.
> 
> Tippe übrigens auch deswegen auf den Gpu kühler bzw die wlp weil ich mit dem gleichem kühler das gleiche Problem hatte
> Anscheinend darf man bei Gpu etwas mehr wlp nehmen als von cpu gewöhnt
> ...


Wie jetzt, exakt das gleiche Problem? und mit mehr WLP war es gelöst?  



brooker schrieb:


> ... wenn du nur das beschriebene gemacht hast, kann es eigentlich nur der Kühler sein. Was sind das konkret für welche?


Ich denke auch es kann nur der Kühler sein..
Was sind was konkret  für welche?  Ich finde keinen Zusammenhang?!


----------



## Dudelll (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

Jap genau das gleiche, beim ersten mal furmark Gpu temp direkt hoch auf 100 und Notaus ^^

 hatte den kühler dann nochmal abmontiert und man sah dort schon das an dem Boden das Kühlers kaum wlp klebte, er also kein Kontakt zu dem die hatte.
  Hab dann einfach etwas zusätzliche wlp drauf gepackt, kühler wieder drauf und zusätzlich die schrauben etwas fester angezogen an der Stelle wo die Gpu sitzt und alles wunderbar.
Gpu läuft jetzt unter furmark mit max 60 grad und beim normalen spielen mit 55.(r9 390 Nitro) 

Grüße


----------



## brooker (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

... der Zusammenhang ist folgender: es gibt Hersteller da reichen minimale Mengen WLP. Gibt aber auch andere.
Was noch sein kann. Grundsätzlich beim Installieren darauf achten dass erstmal alle Schrauben im Gewinde sind und alles spannnungsfrei ist. Dann die Gpu als erstes über Kreuz bis auf finale NM anziehen. Im Anschluß den Rest auch wieder über Kreuz anziehen. 
Auch bei Nichteinhaltung dieser Regel gab ich in der Vergangenheit Unregelmäßigkeiten festgestellt.


----------



## Dudelll (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

Hm das mit den schrauben für die Gpu zuerst festziehen ist eine gute Idee. 

Vllt probier ich das auch nochmal beim nächsten Umbau.

Generell gilt natürlich weniger wlp sorgt für bessere Temperaturen.. Solange sie ausreicht um den Kontakt zu gewährleisten ^^


----------



## mad-onion (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

Tatsächlich habe ich meine wlp (Arctic Mx4) wie ich es auch bei CPUs mache, deckend aufgestrichen. Dass die Temperatur so schlagartig (1-2sek) von 56-59°c auf eine Temperatur klettert, bei der sich die Notabschaltung aktiviert hätte ich nicht angenommen,  zumal mir mangels Bild dann auch die Letztendliche Temperatur verborgen blieb.


----------



## brooker (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

... Wat für Kühler haste denn nun verbaut?


----------



## Dudelll (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

Alphacool GPX-A 290 M07 hat er ... wenn das noch aktuell ist jedenfall steht auf Seite 3 oder 4 ^^

Deckend aufgetragen heißt ja trotzdem nicht, dass die wlp von der Höhe her Kontakt zu dem Boden des Kühlers hat. Und eine so schlagartig ansteigende Temperatur spricht nunmal nur dafür, dass die Wärme der Gpu einfach gar nicht abgeführt wird. Selbst wenn das Wasser nicht läuft würde die Temp. ansonsten langsamer ansteigen, da das aufheizen des Kühlkörpers selbst und des darin stehenden Wassers auch eine gewisse Zeit benötigt.

Vermutlich würde es sogar komplett ohne Wasser keine sprunghaften Temp. Anstiege geben.

Grüße


----------



## mad-onion (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

Ja das stimmt, der Kühler ist der Alphacool NexXxos Gpx-A 290 M07. Tja das mit der Wärmeleitpaste habe ich vor Jahren mal so bei PC Games Hardware aufgeschnappt. Auch die Begründung war schlüssig dass Wärmeleitpaste eigentlich nur die Lücken und feinen Risse in der Oberfläche von Kühler und chipgehäuse ausgleichen soll und zu viel Wärmeleitpaste einen nachteiligen Effekt habe. Auch ging ich davon aus dass bei einem so speziell angepassten Kühler keine so große Lücke entstehen kann aber ich werde mir das nachher mal genauer ansehen und ein paar Bilder machen.


----------



## Dudelll (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

Ja das hatte ich auch zuerst gedacht  

Eigentlich soll Sie auch nur genau den Sinn erfüllen. Könnte sein, dass der Tip von Brooker auch hilft, also anstelle von mehr WLP die Schrauben die den Gpu Block halten zuerst festzuziehen. Das habe ich aber selbst nicht getestet bisher und zumindest mir reichen die Temps, welche ich jetzt habe auch. Von daher scheint das bisschen mehr WLP keine zu großen Probleme zu machen.

Grüße


----------



## mad-onion (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

Eeeeeeeeeeeeerleichterung macht sich breit... 

Ich habe mich auf euren Rat hin also nochmal dem Kühler angenommen und wollte erstmal ohne die Wakü wieder zu entleeren nach den Schrauben schauen.
Das war scheinbar schon ein Volltreffer, denn einzig die vier Schrauben um die GPU herum waren so lose, ich konnte es kaum fassen.
Rückblickend kann ich es mir nur so erklären, dass ich diese vier vor allen anderen eingeschraubt habe, am Ende wohl aber nicht mehr nachgezogen.. 
Nachdem ich diese vier also abwechselnd über Kreuz nach und nach angezogen habe, habe ich mich gewagt, den Rechner so nochmal hochzufahren und siehe da.. ganz andere Temps.. 
Ich Traute meinen Augen kaum, im Idle 31°C GPU Temp... ein Traum? Also gut, dachte ich mir, jetzt will ich es wissen und startete nach etwa 15 Minuten Wartezeit nochmal den Burn-in-Test.
Das Ergebnis hab ich mal auf Bildern festgehalten, die sagen ja bekanntlich mehr als Tausend Worte, bitteschön:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwei stehen wieder auf dem Kopf, aber dafür kann ich leider nichts.


----------



## Dudelll (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

 Dann passt ja jetzt alles und hat doch noch ohne größere umbauten funktioniert.


----------



## brooker (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

... freut mich für Dich, dass es so einfach war. Noch nen kleiner Tip: Schrauben wirklich nur ganz leicht anziehen, damit keine Spannung aufm PCB entsteht. Ich glaube das waren ca. 5 NM ... bei mir ist das nur soviel Kraft wie ich mit nem Uhrmacher-Schraubendrehen locker zwischen zwei Fingern gedreht ohne Anstrengung aufbringen kann.

PS: Habt Ihr Euch mal die Aktion in meiner Signatur angeschaut. Dieses Jahr ist Sie mit einem Gewinnspiel gekoppelt!


----------



## Dudelll (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

Schau ich mir an sobald ich in der nähe eines richtigen PCs bin und nicht mehr mit Handy vorlieb nehmen muss


----------



## mad-onion (9. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter, Graka einbinden!*

So, ich habe mal wieder ein paar Bilder für euch, diesmal die lehrreiche Sorte.
Wie man in diesem Thread nachlesen kann, hatte ich mir ja Alphacool Fittigs gekauft, mit deren Verarbeitungsqualität ich unzufrtieden war.
Alphacool selbst hat mir kostenlosen Ersatz zukommen lassen, war also auch der Meinung dass dies nicht die Qualität ist, die man sich auf die Fahne schreibt.
Leider hat man es versäumt, dazu Stellung zu beziehen. Es bleibt also offen, ob es sich um Montagsprodukte oder sogar Plagiate handelt.
Wie ich auf Plagiate komme? Seht euch mal auf den Bildern die Beschriftung und die Bohrung an, dann wisst ihr was ich meine. PS: der Anschluss "ohne" Ring ist die Mangelware, bitteschön:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ein gut gemeinter Rat: Schaut euch eure Fittings sehr genau an, bevor ihr sie in blindem Vertrauen einbaut.


----------



## mad-onion (14. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

So, mal wieder ein Newsflasch:

Ein Monsta wird ins Core X9 einziehen!

Seitdem ich nun erfolgreich die Grafikkarte in den Wasserkreislauf eingebunden habe, musste ich leider feststellen, 
dass die Kühlleistung für den normalen Windowsbetrieb ausreicht, aber beim Zocken wird für meinen Geschmack 
das Kühlmittel und somit auch die Schläuche viel zu warm, auch sind für längere Sessions quasi keine Leistungsreserven 
der Wakü vorhanden, also müssen alle Lüfter 100% geben und das ist mir definitiv zu laut. Wie gesagt, der Rechner steht 
im Wohnzimmer und ich kann weder Frau noch Kind zumuten, mit Kopfhöhrern vorm Fernseher zu sitzen, wenn der 
Rechner mal  ordentlich was zu tun hat. 

Nun habe ich in einer Wakü-FB-Gruppe zufällig einen Schnapper machen können. Einen Alphacool Nexxxos Monsta 420mm Radiator. 
Ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen, bei einem Preis unter 70€ für einen Radi, der neu das doppelte kostet und nur für ein Review genutzt wurde, also quasi noch 
jungfräulich daherkommt. Bis zum Wochenende muss er dann wohl bei mir ankommen.  

Langsam aber sicher kommen dann jetzt so ein Paar Fragen auf, z.B. ob meine 140er Lüter denn für so ein Monsta reichen, 
es sind Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 140, 1400rpm und diese haben einen Statischen Druck von nur 1,18 mmH2o bei voller Drehzahl.
Außerdem habe ich davon nur 5 Stück, gut einen weiteren nachzukaufen (bei 80mm Dicke geht nur push+pull) dürfte kein Problem darstellen, 
aber ob damit auch eine Monsta-mäßige Kühlung möglich sein wird..?!

Tja und das Core X9 ist ja berüchtigt für seine hohe Flexibilität, was Segen und Fluch zugleich darstellt. Ich frage mich: Wo Packe ich den Riesen hin?
Immerhin sind das mit Lüftern 13cm Dicke.. über der Graka passt das schonmal nicht. auf der anderen Seite könnte es passen, aber evtl. sind die 5,25" 
Schächte und die Pumpe im Weg. In der Seite könnte es knapp werden und auf dem Boden kollidiere ich evtl. mit dem Mainboardtray, da ja zur Befestigung
auf dem Boden noch Brackets verschraubt werden, die auch noch mal etwa 20mm einfordern. Es wird auf jeden Fall wieder spannend.


----------



## Trash123 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Ich habe mal in der PCGH bei einem Vergleich von Radiatoren gelesen, dass der Monsta auch bei niedrigen Lüfterumdrehungen gute Leistungswerte bringt. Ich habe in einem anderen Forum gesehen, dass Monsta's auch im Deckel montiert wurden. Ich persönlich wurde den Monsta auf die linke Seite unter dem MB-Tray verbauen. Wenn erforderlich die Festplatten Halterungen auf die rechte Seite einbauen. Ich persönlich habe alle Käfige raus gemacht und die HDD unter dem MB-Tray verbaut. So wäre genug Platz auf der linken Seite für den Radi￼ . Auch würde ich erst mal versuchen den Monsta im Push zu verbauen, du hast ja noch andere Radi im Case, da dürfte die Kühlleistung ausreichen!


----------



## Pelle0095 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Moin der Monster ist doch auf niedrige Drehzahlen ausgelegt.
Den würde ich in Pusch unten beim Fenster setzt, dann siehst du das Netzteil nicht. Wenns passt. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trash123 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Netzteil sieht man sowieso nicht


----------



## mad-onion (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Ja das mit den niedrigen Drehzahlen hab ich auch bei Alphacool gelesen, der Text kam mir jedoch sehr allgemein gehalten vor 
und Tests habe ich nur einen einzigen gefunden. Aber danke für diese Bestätigung. Also ihr meint, einseitige Bestückung würde mit mienen Lüftern ausreichen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.. ?!
Bisher war meine Überlegung den Magicool Slim rauszuwerfen, den anderen 360er mit 45mm  Dicke über die Graka und den Monsta daneben, was mich halt mindestens einen 5,25" Slot Kosten wird.
Die zweite Idee war, das Netzteil und die HDDs auf die Fensterlose Seite zu verbannen und den Monsta auf der freigewordenen Bodenfläche ausblasend zu montieren, sozusagen im Sichtfeld anzubringen.
Blöd nur, dass ich dann zwecks Schlauchdurchführung Löcher in meine Acrylplatte machen müßte. Auch würde ich peinen der vielen Ports bei Bodenmontage gern mit einenm Kugelhahn bestücken, zwecks Ablauf für Wartungs-/Erweiterungs-arbeiten. 
Der eigentliche Albtraum ist dann aber die Verschlauchung, es soll nicht aussehen wie im Dschungel und lange Schläuche will ich weitestgehend vermeiden. Das wird wohl dann die wahre Kunst.. 
Die Laufwerke (2x3,5" 1x2,5") unter dem Tray zu verbauen hatte ich Anfangs schon ausprobiert, erwies sich jedoch als sehr unpraktisch in Sachen Erreichbarkeit und Austausch.  Aus meiner Sicht komme ich um den HDD-Käfig nicht herum.


----------



## Trash123 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Ich nehme....Tor 2

Am Schluss musst du entscheiden wie du es machen möchtest. Ich würde den Monsta auf der Fensterseite montieren und die Lüfter ausblasend.


----------



## VJoe2max (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Versprich dir nicht zu viel davon. Die Tiefe eines Radiators bringt im Hinblick auf die Kühlleistung bauartbedingt grundsätzlich nicht so viel wie mehr Lufteintrittsfläche bei gleichem Volumen und ansonsten vergleichbaren Konstruktionsmerkmalen. Besonders dicke Radis sind daher in aller Regel keine gute Lösung, um Kühlleistungsprobleme bei gleichzeitigem Fokus auf geringe Lautstärke zu lösen, selbst wenn man Modelle mit großen Lamellenabständen und somit verhältnismäßig geringem Luftwiderstand wählt. Nur wenn sich partout nicht mehr effektive Lufteintrittsfläche realisieren lässt (Radi-Sandwiches bringen natürlich nichts) können push/pull-bestückte Monsta-Radis u. U. der einzige Weg sein, wenigstens ein Quäntschen mehr Kühlleistung aus dem Bauraum zu holen, ohne den Lärmpegel zu hoch werden zu lassen. Wenn man aber den Platz für einen doppelt bestückten Monsta-Radi hat, hätten (u. U. mit etwas Bastelarbeit) in der Regel auch zwei dünne Radiatoren mit eigenen Lüftern und eigenen Luftzuläufen Platz, was im Regelfall eigentlich immer effektiver ist. 

Der Grund warum die Tiefe eines Radiators im Vergleich zur Lufteintrittsfläche wenig bringt, liegt in der grundlegenden Bauart der ganz überwiegenden Mehrheit aller Wakü-Radiatoren als Querstromradiatoren begründet. Eine Ausnahme bilden hier lediglich passive Konvektoren wie z. B. den Cape Coras und Pseudo-Gegenstrom Rohr-Radis, deren Effekt sich jedoch schwer in Grenzen hält, weil sie dafür wieder nicht Tief genug sind.
Für den Wärmetausch ist stets die lokale Temperaturdifferenz der beiden beteiligten Medien ausschlaggebend. Der ideale Wärmetauscher wäre daher eigentlich ein echter Gegenstromwärmetauscher, bei dem diese Differenz an jeder Stelle stets maximal ist. Diese Bauart ist im Wakü-Bereich aber nicht vertreten. Abgesehen von seltenen passiven Sonderbauformen sind alle üblichen Wakü-Radiatoren wie gesagt als Querstrom-Wärmetauscher ausgeführt, bei denen die Temperaturdifferenz keineswegs überall maximal ist. Es gibt zwar Rohr-Radis bei denen man eine Art Pseudo-Gegenstrom-Prinzip durch gestaffelt durchflossene Rohr-Ebenen realisiert (z. B. bei den AMS-Radis von aquacomputer), aber das ist kein echter Gegenstrom und bringt daher auch nichts Wesentliches (zudem muss man sie dafür richtig herum anschließen, was viele auch nicht raffen).  

Bei ganz normalen Querstrom-Radiatoren wie bei allen üblichen Netzradiatoren und den allermeisten Rohr-Radiatoren wird die maximale Temperaturdifferenz lediglich direkt am Lufteintritt erreicht und nimmt über die Tiefe kontinuierlich ab.  Je tiefer also ein Querstromradiator ist, desto geringer wir der Wärmeaustausch zwischen Wasser und durchströmender Luft in  Tiefenrichtung, weil die Luft bereits in den darüber liegenden Bereichen erwärmt wurde. Deshalb wird ein Querstrom-Radiator grundsätzlich mit größere Tiefe immer ineffektiver. Aus diesem Grund "profitiert" man leistungsmäßig nur bei recht hohem Luftdurchsatz und dem damit verbundenen hohen Lärmpegel von großer Radiatortiefe. Bei Lichte betrachtet profitiert man jedoch auch in dem Fall nicht von besonders dicken Radis, wenn man im gleichen Bauraum z. B. auch zwei dünne Radis mit jeweils eigener Luftzuführung unterbringen hätte können. Das ist im Regelfall immer leiser und effektiver. Unabhängig vom Luftstrom profitiert man also im direkten Vergleich (gleicher Luftwiderstand) nie so stark von großer Tiefe, wie man bei gleichem Radiatorvolumen von mehr Lufteintrittfläche bei geringerer Tiefe profitieren würde. In der Praxis ist der gleiche Luftstrom in letzterem Fall noch dazu leiser zu erreichen, weil selbst sog. Monsta-Radis mit sehr geringen Lamellendichten in der Regel mehr Luftwiderstand bieten als dünne Radiatoren mit etwas höherer Lamellendichte aber gleichen Gesamtvolumens.

Der notwendige Lärmpegel zum Erreichen eines hohen Luftdurchsatzes in besonders tiefen Radis, der die Effektivtätsdefizite etwas auffängt, kann zwar durch sehr weite Lamellenabstände und Push/Pull-Bestückung etwas gesenkt werden, aber am grundsätzlichen bauartbedingten Zusammenhang zwischen Tiefe und zur Verfügung stehender Temperaturdifferenz ändert das nichts. Lediglich wenn man bei dünnen Radiatoren die Lamellendichte zu stark erhöht wird der Luftwiderstand auch dort so hoch, dass wieder laute Lüfter für genügend Luftstrom nötig sind (vgl. diverse AIO-Waküs). Dennoch ist der Wärmetausch auch dann noch am Lufteintritt am höchsten was dazu führt, dass auch in dem Fall Lufteintrittsfläche mehr Kühlleistung bringt als größere Tiefe.

Die Effektivität des Wärmeübergangs auf der Wasserseite spielt bei Radiatoren im Übrigen grundsätzlich eine untergeordnete Rolle, weil die spezifische Wärmekapazität von Wasser viel viel höher ist als die von Luft, aber selbst wenn man diesen Nebenkriegsschauplatz betrachtet sind besonders voluminöse Monsta-Radis prinzipiell im Hintertreffen, weil die größeren Querschnitte der Rohre die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit noch weiter verlangsamen, so dass der Wärmeübergang vom Wasser an die Rohrwand noch schlechter wird. Letzterer hat wie gesagt im Radiator wenig bis keine praktische Relevanz, weil der Wärmeübergang auf der Luftseite, aufgrund der Stoffeigenschaften von Luft, trotzdem der maßgeblich Leistungsbestimmende ist. Aber auch hier sind eben Monsta-Radis theoretisch im Nachteil - zumindest wenn man, bei zum Vergleich herangezogenen dünnen Radis, von Einzelradiatoren, oder von Flächenradiatoren mit geringerem Wasserquerschnitt ausgeht, so wie sie in der Praxis üblicher Weise anzutreffen sind. Aber das ist im Vergleich zur Luftseite wie gesagt eine eher akademische Betrachtung, da die Wasserseite diesbezüglich im Normalfall keine nennenswerte Rolle spielt. Nur wenn der Durchfluss im Kreislauf extrem niedrig wäre, könnte dieses Argument bei Monsta-Radis evtl. zusätzlich zum messbaren Nachteil werden, aber in dem Fall ist der Effekt auf Kühlerseite in der Regel bereits deutlich größer.


----------



## Nachty (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Einfach gesagt, bau ihn mit ein aber nicht gegen ein anderen austauschen das bringt +- Null.


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Joe2 sehr Interessant danke.
Aber bei 70€ für den Radiator ist der 420er Monster auch besser als sein 360er alleine.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mad-onion (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Wow.. sehr informativ. Ich glaube das meiste verstanden zu haben.. 
Nun, ich bin mir des Prinzips bewusst und sage daher selbst Fäche geht vor Tiefe. 

Meine "Theorie":

Jedoch sind zusätzliche 58.800mm² an "zusätzlicher" Fläche zu den aktuell vorhandenen 86.400mm² , also zwei 360er Radis (unabhängig von der Radiatortiefe) ein Plus von  satten 68,05% Wärmetauschfläche.
Hinzu kommt die Wärmekapazität des Wassers, denn obwohl diese pro ml immer gleich bleibt, hat mehr Wasser auch mehr Kapazität. Zur Zeit befinden sich in meinem Kühlkreislauf etwa 950ml Wasser, gehen wir mal von einem fiktiven Volumen des Monsta Radis von 500ml aus, erhöht sich somit die Wärmekapazität ebenfalls, in diesem Beispiel um über 50%. Dieser Effekt ließe sich sogar noch erweitern durch die Vergrößerung des AGBs. 
Nehmen wir mal Beispielsweise an, das Wasser käme aus einem Stausee (von Verunreinigungern und Korrosionsgefahr abgesehen) und würde da auch wieder reinfliessen, wären gar keine Radiatoren mehr nötig, etwas kleiner gedacht kann man auch eine herkömmliche Regentonne (500l) als AGB nehmen. Auch dann wären Radiatoren beinahe überflüssig.


----------



## Dudelll (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Möglich wäre das ist halt die Frage was günstiger kommt und besser aussieht, weil in so eine Regentonne natürlich viel dest Wasser und Schutz Mittel muss ^^ 

Und dann hat man halt eine Riesen Tonne im Zimmer stehen :p 

Denke ein externer Radiator ist da günstiger und Platz sparenden als ein Riesen außen agb ^^


----------



## VJoe2max (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Auch ein großes Wasservolumen erwärmt sich wenn es die Wärme nicht los wird (bei einem Stausee ist letzteres natürlich über die Oberfläche und an den Seegrund stets gegeben), aber im Endeffekt erhöht mehr Wasser im Kreislauf einfach nur die thermische Trägheit des Systems. Das heißt die Wassertemperatur reagiert nur sehr langsam auf Lastwechsel. In einem Wakü-Kreislauf führt das ein um 50% erhöhte Wasservolumen, wie es z. B. durch eine Monsta-Radiator (oder einen größeren AB o. Ä.) eingebracht wird, lediglich dazu, dass es um 50% der vorherigen Zeit länger dauert, bis der stationäre Zustand unter konstanter Last erreicht ist. 

Eine 500l Regentonne allein kann für einen PC der nicht allzu hohen Heizleitung aufweist auf Dauer ausreichen, um die Temps unter kritischen Werten zu halten, weil an ihrer Oberfläche auch Wärme abgegeben wird, aber sie wird schon auch gut warm, nach vielen Stunden Laufzeit. Kühlen im Sinne von Wärmeabgabe an die Luft kann man durch reine Erhöhung des Wasservolumens jedenfalls nicht, wenn das erhöhte Volumen nicht gleichzeitig Wärme abgeben kann. Im Falle eines Monta-Radis ist das aber natürlich der Fall. Bei einer Regentonne ist es auch der Fall aber sehr ineffizient. Der wesentliche Effekt durch mehr Wasser ist aber die erhöhte Trägheit.


----------



## mad-onion (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Ich glaube ich könnte mich stundenlang über physikalische Themen unterhalten. Nicht weil ich viel darüber wüsste sondern viel eher weil ich gerne viel mehr darüber wissen würde. Ich glaube von mir behaupten zu können dass ich ein sehr ausgeprägtes technisches Verständnis habe. Aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne noch eine Theorie ansprechen und Meinungen dazu hören. 
Und zwar habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht über das sogenannte push und pull. Von 30 und 45 mm Modellen weiß ich bereits das weder push noch pull ernstzunehmende Unterschiede bewirken. Im Fall dieses 89 mm dicken Radiators allerdings stellt sich meinem begrenzten Verstand die Frage ob es nicht weniger Luftwiderstand verursachen würde die Lüfter im pull zu betreiben. Auch könnte ich mir gut vorstellen dass so der sogenannte tote Punkt  Also in der Mitte wo keine Lüfterblätter sind, kleiner ausfällt oder gar ganz?!


----------



## Dudelll (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Wenn die Lüfter komplett abdichten ( was man bei Radiatoren ja gerne möchte ) sollte push oder pull keinen Unterschied machen, schließlich muss nach wie vor die gleiche Luftmenge bewegt werden und daher auch durch den Radiator strömen.

Das Problem mit dem Totpunkt sollte normal auch in beiden Konfigurationen gleich bleiben, einfach weil die Luft an den Seiten schneller strömt, egal ob push oder pull. Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht ob bei PC Lüftern jemals jmd. wirklich das Anströmverhalten untersucht hat, wäre eigentlich ganz interessant zu sehen


----------



## brooker (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

... eine sehr gute Lösung für konstante Kühlung ist eine Kühlschleife in der Erde. 10m Länge, 60cm tief und der Rechner bleibt immer schön kühl. 

@mad: Push-Pull oder wie auch immer hängen vom Lüfter ab. Ich habe sowas in der Vergangenheit gebaut. Reiner Pull benötigte damals ein Shroud von 4cm. Hatte damals das Getühl, dass je höher die Lüfter drehen, das Shroud höher werden muss. Grundsätzlich kann man das aber machen.


----------



## Dudelll (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Höheres Shroud für bessere Kühlleistung oder wegen Lautstärke?

Das mit dem Erdkabel klingt nice xD .. ******* wenn man im dritten Stock wohnt


----------



## brooker (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

... beides, der Abstand verringert die Verwirbelungen und den Tot-Punkt der durch die Narbe entsteht. Je gleichmäßiger der Druck auf der Fläche ist, umso besser kann die Radifläche wirken.

... 3. Stock, Etagenhöhe ca. 3,20m*3m*2+Zuleitung ins Zimmer und ins Erdreich = 20m*1,30€/m ... kein Thema das Projekt nicht zu starten


----------



## Dudelll (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Hm das sollte doch aber in push genauso sein eigentlich und nicht nur bei pull?  

Demnächst mal mit meinem Vermieter reden xD.. Aber für 20m förder Höhe brauch ich vllt ne neue pumpe


----------



## mad-onion (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

mhh.. shrouds also.. von Haus aus hat der Radi schon mal 1cm Standardabstand von Lamellen bis Lüfterauflage. Bei 89mm Radi + 25mm Lüfter + 40mm Shroud = 144mm Bauhöhe bei "einseitiger" Lufterbestückung..  bei beidseitiger Bestückung 209mm ... wow! das würde auch ein Core X9 nicht sclucken.


----------



## Dudelll (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Wäre interessant ob jmd wirklich schon mal eine messreihe mit unterschiedlichen Abständen gemacht hat, werd da nacher mal nach suchen. 

Die Abhängigkeit des Turbulenz Grades vom Abstand zum Lüfter wäre auch interessant. 

Bei windkraftanlagen gilt als faustformel 2-3 facher Rotor Durchmesser wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hat.. Aber evtl lässt sich das nicht 1:1 übertragen :p

Edit

[Kurzbericht] Shrouds - was bringen die Vorkammern?


----------



## mad-onion (16. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Ein paar Gedanken hab ich mir bzgl. der Shrouds gemacht.. Es gibt doch diese trichterförmigen Lüfteradapter z.b. von 120 auf 140mm, die haben auch schon 2-3cm Höhe. Da ich schon wieder einen Schnapper in Aussicht habe (rote Phobya eLoops 120mm für 10€/Stück) wäre das doch quasi der selbe Effekt.. Außerdem sieht das bestimmt nicht schlecht aus... 
Vielleicht liest das hier ja jemand der einen 3d-Drucker hat und druckt mir günstig einen 3x 140mm Schroud für eine der beiden Radiatorseiten..


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Das mit den Shrouds las mal lieber. Ein 120er Lüfter hat nicht die Leistung wie ein140er. Du verschenkst so wertvolle Kühlleistung.
Du wirst mit dem zusätzlichen 420er Monster und den Nanoxia Lüftern noch Freude haben.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (17. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

... 3D-Drucker ... i like


----------



## mad-onion (17. September 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

So, wiedermal Update-time:

Heute ist der Radi heil angekommen, minimale gebrauchsspuren sind in Form von vereinzelt leicht verbogenen Lamellen, ein paar wasserflecken und erkennbaren Eindrehspuren der Lüfterschrauben im Gewinde zwar erkennbar, aber ich würde ihn dennoch als "neuwertig" bezeichnen. Erste Impressionen will ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten, daher hier schonmal ein paar Bilder vom Unboxing:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild mit der Zigarettenschachtel habe ich gemacht um mal das Größenverhältnis festzuhalten. 

So, ich muß jetzt mal was futtern.. melde mich dann später wieder..


----------



## mad-onion (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

So, wieder mal Zeit für ein Update..
Am morgigen Sonntag startet nun endlich der Umbau. Ich habe nun noch einige Baustellen in Angriff genommen, so bekommen die beiden 360er Radis in der Decke z.B. rote Phobya Eloops spendiert.
Auch die Verschlauchung wird nochmal erneuert, ich wollte ursprünglich ein Schwarz-Rot-Theme. Dass der XSPC Schlauch dann doch eher Orange war, war eine Überraschung für mich.
Auch hätte ich wahnsinnig gern noch die Fittings gegen welche von Monsoon getauscht, nur leider werden die wohl gerade abverkauft und haben teils unverschämte Preise, gerade in gefragten Farben sind sie rar und teurer.
Da ich mit grünen Fittings leider nicht viel anfangen kann und die anderen 20-100% teurer ausfallen, terminiert das meine Zahlungsbereitschaft. 
Caseking hat in 16/10 bspw. 2 Farben für 5€ nochwas pro Stück, das sind jedoch Einzelstücke im Ausverkauf, andere Farben kosten dann direkt mal 7-8€, nur wegen der Farbe?!
Konkret kommen jetzt also diese neuen Teile rein:

420er Monsta Radi
6x Nanoxia Deep Silence 140mm 1800rpm (werden gedrosselt, Push-Pull auf dem 420er)
6x Phobya NB eLoop 120mm (je 3 an beide 360er Radis)
klarer BPA freier 16/10 Schlauch (UV Blau)
Aquacomputer DP Ultra Rot
6fach Nanoxia Y-Lüfterkabel
1x Absperrhahn für Wasserablass

Raus wandern demnach:

3x EKL Wingboost 2 120mm Lüfter
3x random 120mm Lüfter
XSPC Schlauch UV Orange

Das wird trotz der recht überschaubaren Teileliste ziemlich viel Aufwand, denn mit dem dritten Radi kommt auch enormer Platzbedarf und erstmals müssen Schläuche auch ins "Erdgeschoss", was ja mit meiner Plexiglas-Bodenplatte im "1.OG" nicht unbedingt harmoniert.
Gleichzeitig spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, die Chance wahrzunehmen, das Window und das Frontpanel auf die andere Seite zu bauen, um auch den CPU-Bereich sichtbar zu machen, welcher ja bisher von der Grafikkarte visuell blockiert wird.
Es wird also viel durchprobiert werden müssen, bis alles miteinander harmoniert. Auch will ich diesmal mölichst lange, herumbaumelnde Schläuche vermeiden.


----------



## brooker (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

... hört sich sehr gut an. Bin aufs Ergebnis gespannt!


----------



## mad-onion (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

So, der Abbau ist in vollen Zügen.
Es ist erstaunlich wie ineffizient diese magnetischen Staubfängermatten des Core X9 sind.  Außerdem habe ich im AGB kleine transparente fitzelchen gefunden, scheinbar muss ich nun auch noch alle Kühler öffnen und diese, sowie die Radis und die Pumpe reinigen.

Falls jemand weiß, wie man die Entlüftungsschraube am Alphacool Radio richtig nutzt, der erfülle mich bitte mit dieser Weisheit..  

Bei den 140er Lüftern hat sich herausgestellt, dass diese in 3 verschiedenen Drehzahlen vorlegen. 3x 1100 2x 1400 1x 1800rpm.. 

Ich habe mich nun für den Seitentausch entschieden, als musste ich "alles" erstmal rausnehmen.  Es liegt also noch ein Haufen Arbeit vor mir,  darum mache ich jetzt auch mal weiter. 

Last but not least noch ein paar Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaotium (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Kleiner Tipp zum Radi.

Die dicke ist nicht wichtig, wichtiger ist die Fläche 

PS Der Kanister Wasser kommt mir bekannt vor XD


----------



## SpatteL (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Jup, einer mit 30 oder 45mm Dicke und einfacher Belüftung wäre nicht wesentlich schlechter aber preiswerter und einfacher zu verbauen gewesen.


----------



## mad-onion (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Bei so einem ausgedehnten Thread kann ich wohl nicht erwarten, dass jeder den gesamten Inhalt liest, daher gehe ich auf die beiden letzten Kommentare nochmal ein.

Über die Tatsache dass Fläche mehr zählt als Volumen bin ich mir durchaus im klaren. Ich habe bei meiner Suche nach einem Multiport Radiator der Größe 420mm mit dem Alphacool Monsta den besten Deal aus den mir zum Anscaffungszeitpunkt vorliegend gewesenen Angeboten gemacht, da er mich nur 65€ plus Versand gekostet hat. Der Xt45 420er hat laut PCGH ganz mies abgeschnitten, war also schonmal keine Option mehr. 

Was den Platzbedarf angeht, ist es recht knapp, aber machbar, wie folgende Bilder demonstrieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: 420er haben mehr Fläche als 480er & man braucht weniger Lüfter


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Ich finde Rot in einer Wakü ja nicht ganz so schön, aber die Lüfter sehen einfach Klasse aus.
Wie löst du das mit den Unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen beim Monster Radi?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mad-onion (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Na ja, Rot gibt das Mainboard mit seinen Kühlern und den LEDs ja bereits vor. Muß ja auch irgendwie zusammenpassen. 
Die Nanoxia Lüfter haben zwar grüne Rotoren, die sieht man aber nicht. 
Tja die Drehzahlen, ich habe die 1100er in Pull und die schnelleren in Pushen, also den 1800er in der Mitte und die beiden 1400er jeweils außen.  
Angeschlossen werden alle Radilüfter an einen 12v-grspeisten 10fach Verteiler von Thermalbad.  Siehe Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der 1800ee bekommt notfalls noch einen 7v Adapter mit dem er etwa auf 1100 drehen müsste. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Verstehe mich nicht falsch, jeder soll die Farbe nehmen die er will.
Ich habe helles Blau(gibt auch das Mainboard vor). Es gibt ja auch Leute die auf keinen Fall Blau haben wollen. Das ist ja das schöne an der Wakü, alles ist verschiedenen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mad-onion (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

So, Jetzt beim Befüllen ist mir aufgefallen, dass An dem unteren Gewinde des Agb minimal Wasser Austritt.  Nachziehen ist keine Option, sitzt schon bombenfest. Da sich das vorher nie ereignete, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es bei dem Plexiteil ein oben und unten gibt und ich es unwissentlich vertauscht haben muss. 
Ich werde dieset Theorie folgend nachher also mal den transparenten Teil umgedreht einschreiben und beobachten was dann geschieht. Wäre ja der Hammer wenn so ein Vertauschen Ursache der Undichtigkeit wäre.
Auch habe ich den Eindruck dass die Pumpe zu schwach für den jetzigen Kreislauf ist.. Mal sehen..


----------



## SpatteL (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Daran wird es nicht liegen, die Dinger werden einfach gerne mal undicht, da gibt es etliche Bericht.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Typisch DCP450, die sind quasi alle undicht, früher oder später.
Deshalb direkt das mitbestellen: 
O-Ring 63,22 x 1,78 mm BS037 NBR 70° +/- 5° Shore A schwarz/blac - IR Dichtungstechnik

Damit ist das Ding furztrocken


----------



## mad-onion (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Super,  danke für den Tipp.
Ich hatte gerade also einen guten Anlass,  den Ablass per Kugelhahn zu testen, trotz geöffnetem AGB bleibt noch etwa ein halber Liter im System, er hängt am tiefsten Punkt, also am unteren Kammerausgang des Monsta Radis. 

Jedenfalls habe ich meine Theorie überprüft und nach dem sorgfältigen trocknen aller Gewinde und der Dichtungen den Zylinder nun umgedreht aufgeschraubt. Seit 15 Minuten jetzt noch kein neuer Austritt feststellbar.. 
Ich werde das weiter beobachten.


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Die häufige Undichtigkeit der Magicool DCP450 lässt sich durch neue O-Ringe beheben: O-Ring 63,22 x 1,78 mm BS037 NBR 70° +/- 5° Shore A schwarz/blac - IR Dichtungstechnik


----------



## mad-onion (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Danke VJoe2max,  Narbennarr hat den gleichen Link bereits zwei Posts vorher mitgeteilt. 

Seit zwei Stunden jetzt keine Leckage mehr, es scheint also funktioniert zu haben. 
Das entlüften war ein ziemlicher Akt, ich hab das Gehäuse so dermaßen durchgerüttelt, hin-und hergekippt. Das hat mit der vorherigen Konfiguration besser funktioniert, mein Eindruck bleibt, dass die Pumpe schwer zu kämpfen hat.


----------



## brooker (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

... wie sieht der Durchfluss aus? Evtl. hat sich was verschoben sodass nun mehr Geräusche entstehen?


----------



## SpatteL (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*



mad-onion schrieb:


> (...)mein Eindruck bleibt, dass die Pumpe schwer zu kämpfen hat.


Naja, was erwartest du von einer kleinen Pumpe inkl. AGB für 40€?!
Die ist halt für kleine Kreisläufe gedacht, also CPU, GPU und 1-2 Radis.


----------



## mad-onion (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

@brooker: Mehr Geräusche sind mir nicht aufgefallen, eher das Gegenteil. Ich habe es daran erkannt, daß zum einen der Wirbel im AGB kaum noch erkennbar und sehr langsam ist und zum anderen beim entlüften, da kam aus dem Monsta Zulauf bei ausschalten der Pumpe immer wieder eine Riesen Luftblase zurück,  etwa 10cm Schlauchinhalt. Beim einschalten konnte man dann gut die Fließgeschwindigkeit erkennen und dass der Druckaufbau schleichend vorrangig.  In der Anlaufphase schätzungsweise 5cm/sek..


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Danke VJoe2max,  Narbennarr hat den gleichen Link bereits zwei Posts vorher mitgeteilt.


Oh sorry - hab ich doch glatt übersehen. Naja, doppelt hält besser 

Das mit der Luftblase ist natürlich keine sinnvolle Methode um was über den Durchfluss sagen zu können. Den musst du schon messen, um deine Vermutung zu überprüfen. 
Die Luftblase zeigt aber, dass der Kreislauf eben noch nicht entlüftet ist. Erst wenn das der Fall ist kann die Pumpe auch richtig arbeiten.


----------



## mad-onion (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

So, mal wieder Zeit für einen kleinen Zwischenstand. 
Damit es nicht so langweilig wird, hier mal ein Bild vom aktuellen Status, bis auf die 5m Rgb- LEDs und ein paar kosmetische Maßnahmen ist alles soweit fertig:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpatteL (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Ob der Radi da unten sein volles Potential ausspielen kann, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, die Lüfter bekommen ja kaum Luft.
Noch ein Grund eher einen dünneren zu nehmen.


----------



## Nachty (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Kannst doch seitlich anschrauben oder nicht und bekommt Frischluft!?!


----------



## mad-onion (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Auf der Seite ist später die Scheibe, da kommt dann leider keine Frischluft, aber der Boden ist voller Luftschlitze, da kommt sicher mehr als mancher denkt..


----------



## SpatteL (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Mag sein, aber die Luft muss ja auch in ausreichender Menge auch wieder abgeführt werden und wenn da 2cm über den Lüftern gleich der Zwischenboden kommt, ich weiß nicht...
Ist mMn nicht wirklich durchdacht, da hast du dich zu sehr von dem, zugegebenermaßen wirklich guten, Preis blenden lassen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Nimm doch 3 Lüfter Weg und dann nur in Push.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mad-onion (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

So, hier schonmal ein Vorgeschmack:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde jetzt erstmal aufräumen und danach werde ich die Kiste anschmeißen. 
Dann wird sich ja zeigen wie gut oder schlecht die Entscheidung war. Ich habe mir jetzt nach fast 2 Tagen erstmal eine Verschnaufpause verdient. Gestern bin ich erst um 2h ins Bett. Morgen ist Werktag. Meine größte Sorge momentan ist die Leistung der Pumpe.


----------



## mad-onion (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Update Time:
Nach einem mehrstündigen Stresstest via Aida64 für CPU und GPU mit voller Lüfterdrehzahl (bis auf den 1800er Nanoxia, der hängt aus Lärmtechnischen Gründen am 7V-Adapter)
bei Standardtakt von Graka (1010/1500MHz) und CPU (3,5 / Turbo 3,9GHz) kommt es zu maximal 52°C GPU und 51°C CPU.  
Dazu muss ich bemerken, dass nun "alle" Radiatorlüfter nun ausblasend angeordnet sind.
Ich habe mir die Tage für nen 10er Farcry 3 zugelegt und es mal probegespielt, dabei fiel mir zum ersten Mal ein Spulenfiepen aus Richtung Graka auf, mit Reaktion auf Mausbewegungen.. 

Dummerweise habe ich nun ausschliesslich 3-pin Lüfter, diese lassen sich über meinen PWM-Lüfterhub scheinbar nicht regeln und laufen so auf 100%
Ich habe den hier: Thermaltake - Germany - Commander FP – 10 Port Hub for PWM Fans - AC-023-AN1NAN-A1

Auch stört mich im Nachhinein betrachtet der Schlauch von CPU zum Monsta Radi. Ich hatte die Wahl, an der CPU einen geraden Anschluss oder einen 90° Winkel anzubringen.
Ziel dieses extra längeren Schlauchs mit dem drehbaren 90° Winkel war es, ihn zum Tausch von Ramriegeln aus dem Weg und von der Scheibe weg zu bekommen.
Hätte ich einen geraden Anschluss gewählt, hätte ich ihn wie einen Regenbogen nach vorn führen müssen, was mir noch weniger gefallen hätte.
Hat jemand evtl einen Vorschlag, wie man das etwas eleganter hinbekäme?

Die Pumpe erscheint mir trotz der bisherigen Temperaturwerte mit drei Radis, zwei Kühlern und vier 90° Winkeln bei einer Gesamtschlauchlänge von etwa 2,3m zu kraftlos.
Daher habe ich mich nach guten gebrauchten Pumpen auf die Suche gemacht. Im Moment scheint mir eine D5 aufgrund der Platzverhältnisse gegenüber meinem eigentlichen Favoriten, der Aquastream XT Ultra am geeignetsten. Berim AGB schwanke ich noch zwichen einer Dualbay mit integrierter Pumpenaufnahme und einer Röhre..


----------



## leon676 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Ich glaub ich fände eine Röhre mit Pumpe bei dir geiler als ein dual Bay^^
Bei deinem Gehäuse würde man das Bay so komisch von der Seite sehen. Denke nicht, dass das dann so hammer aussehen würde. 
Außerdem muss deine schöne Bodenplatte doch weiterhin ihren Zweck erfüllen^^


----------



## mad-onion (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Ich weiß nicht ob da evtl. ein wenig Ironie bezüglich der Bodenpkatte im Subtext versteckt ist..


----------



## leon676 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Ne das kam dann falsch rüber!
ich find die Bodenplatte wirklich sehr geil.
Sry wenn das ironisch rüberkam, war definitiv nicht so gemeint!


----------



## Shantyboost (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Interessantes Projekt, und nettes Case. Bringt mich auf eine Idee wie ichnmit meinen Radis umgehen kann. Kann man im Boden auch 2 4x120 Radis verbauen und das Netzteil woanders unterbringen ?  Ansonnsten müsste ich die beiden im Deckel montieren und die würden die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse ziehen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachty (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Im Gehäuse ist keine warme Luft


----------



## Trash123 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

@Shanty: Die beiden Radis in den Deckel, wenn du noch weitere verbauen willst, dann in den Boden! Alles andere macht mMn keinen Sinn


----------



## Shantyboost (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Oben im Deckel wären halt beide nebeneinander und im boden ist ja auf einer seite das netzteil.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trash123 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Dafür ist der Deckel ja da


----------



## mad-onion (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Naja, also das Netzteil kann nur unten montiert werden, links oder rechts ist wurscht. Allerdings ein kleiner Tipp am Rande: Wenn zwei Radis in der Decke verbaut werden, wären X-Flow Modelle am geeignetsten um die Schlauchlängen kurz zu halten. Da ich keine X-Flow Radis habe, habe ich einen mit den Anschlüssen an die Gehäuserückseite gedreht und einen zur Front hin. so wird das Kühlmedium wenn es aus dem GPU-Kühler kommt nochmal etwas runtergerkühlt, bevor es die CPU erreicht.

Mein Kreislauf ist also nun in der Reihenfolge: AGB/Pumpe>360er Radi 45mm>Graka>360er Radi 30mm>CPU>420er Radi>AGB/Pumpe
Da ich nun dummerweise erstmal alle Lüfter(alle 3-Pin) an dem 10-fach PWM Verteiler hängen hatte, liefen die alle mit 100% und es kam nichtmal ein Tachosignal am Mobo an. 
Da ich jetzt auf die Schnelle keine geeignete Lüftersteuerung aus dem Hut zaubern kann, habe ich erstmal einen 7V-Adapter an einen 4pin-Molex direkt am Netzteil angeschlossen und mittels 2 Y- drei 3fach- Verteilern und einem 6fach Verteiler (alles Phobya) mit gefühlten 2Km Kabel angeschlossen und dem 1800er Nanoxia noch ne zusätzliche Bremse via Widerstand vorgeschaltet. jetzt ist endlich Ruhe in der Kiste, kann aber auch kein Dauerzustand sein.
Ich habe jetzt nochmal einen Stresstest mit Aida64 gemacht und war doch recht erstaunt über das Ergebnis. aber seht selbst, ich habe das mal Bildhaft festgehalten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: die Lüfterdrehzahl der CPU ist die der Pumpe und ändert sich nicht sonderlich, wenn überhaupt.

Jetzt wäre meine Frage an euch: Welche Lüftersteuerung schafft meine Konfig, ohne Probleme?
(7x 120mm, 6x 140mm, 1x 200mm, also 14 Lüfter mit insgesamt um die 30W Spitzenlast, auf 3 Kanäle verteilt: Front 120+200mm / 2x360er Radis/ 420er Radi Push/Pull)
Eine Aquaero wäre ein Traum, ist aber selbst gebraucht momentan nicht preiswert genug um in Frage zu kommen.


----------



## mad-onion (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Ach ja, eine Sache wäre da noch, die will ich aber zwecks Übersichtlichkeit in einem separatern Post unterbringen.
Und zwar habe ich ja bereits mitgeteilt, dass ich mir eine stärkere Pumpe zulegen will, jetzt habe ich leider keinen Goldesel, also habe ich mich nach gebrauchten umgesehen.
Meine finanziellen Möglichkeiten kombiniert mit den mir vorliegenden Angeboten ergeben nun folgende Optionen:
1. eine Aquastream XT Ultra mit bisher unbekanntem AGB
2. eine Alphacool Vpp655 (d5) mit Pumpengehäuse und Standfuß und bisher unbekanntem AGB
3. eine Alphacool Vpp655 (d5) an einem Alphacool Eisfach Dualbay AGB
4. eine D5 an einem XSPC Dualbay AGB für zwei D5 Pumpen, wovon eine Öffnung für den Singlebetrieb verschlossen werden kann.

Mein eigentlicher Favorit wäre die Aquastream XT Ultra (praktisch da druchfluss und Temp-Messung bereits an Board und hat mehr Druck als die D5) aber dafür müsste ich den Festplattenkäfig rauswerfen und die beiden HDDs und die SSD unter dem Mobo-Tray verbauen, da ich die im obergeschoss im sichtbaren Bereich nicht haben will, allerdings wäre dann auch wieder ein Röhren-AGB möglich, der durch die Abdeckung ins Obergeschoss herausragt und so eine bestimmt tolle Optik liefern kann.

Eine einzelne D5 mit Gehäuse im Ständer würde das selbe ermöglichen, allerdings fallen die Zusatzfunktionen bei allen D5 flach und nachrüsten ist teurer, ein Umbau wäre aber trotzdem von Nöten aus den eben genannten Gründen.

Ein Dual-Bay AGB hat gewisse Vorteile beim befüllen und von aussen eine tolle Optik, allerdings sieht dann jeder durchs Fenster den dicken Knubbel namens Pumpe aus dem Laufwerksschacht hängen. Ausserdem brauche ich meinen Brenner, somit wäre kein Platz mehr für eine 5,25" Lüftersteuerung, dann könnte man evtl. noch eine NZXT Grid V2 nehmen, die einfach zwischen Netzteil und Mobo platz finden würde, sie liefert 30W max, hat aber ein Problem mit gewissen Lüftermotoren und ich weiß nicht ob meine Lüfter dazu zählen.
Ein Dualbay mit der Option auf eine zweite Pumpe wär natürlich irgendwie interessant, ob ich aber jemals eine zweite Pumpe einsetzen würde?! 

Wie würdet ihr entscheiden und welchen Röhren-AGB würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Shantyboost (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Bei den beiden quad radis handelt es sich bei mir um eine uralten xspc radiator(weiß gar nicht obs die firma überhaupt noch gibt), den ich vor x jahren gebraucht fürn appel und n ei hier im marktplatz erstanden habe. Der ist total runter und liegt seit 3 jahren irgendwo im keller in ner kiste rum und müsste ohnehin vorher aufgearbeitet werden. Der 2. ist ein alphacool radi den ich auch hier im forum geschossen habe. Den habe ich aber noch nicht bekommen und kann die beiden auch noch nicht miteinander vergleichen. 
Die beiden würden sich nebeneinander im Deckel sicher gut machen. Zusätzlich würden sie noch durch einen passiven cape cora unterstützt.

Aber genug von meiner zukunftsmusik, ist ja dein fred!

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## keks4 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Bei der Pumpe würde ich persönlich zu einer D5 raten, sie lässt sich relativ einfach "verstecken" und braucht keine weitere Externe Regelung, ist jedoch trotzdem stark genug für so gut wie jedes System auf Stufe 2 gestellt, bei dieser Einstellung ist sie absolut unhörbar    (vergewissere dich vor dem Kauf jedoch dass es sich um die Version mit 5 Stufen Drehpoti handelt, die PWM Version verursacht Probleme) 

Beim AGB kannst du dir irgendeinen Kaufen der dir gefällt, ich würde jedoch zu einem AGB mit Halterung für die D5 raten, sparst dir 2 Fittinge und weniger Schlauch Salat. Ich persönlich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Alphacool Eisbecher. 

Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig Helfen


----------



## ItsJayne (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

D5 hat den Vorteil, dass man viele AGBs als Kombo nutzen kann und selbst als Standalone relativ kompakt ist. Dazu hat man noch die Möglichkeit mit Dual Tops eine zweite D5 einzubinden.

Aquastream hat den Vorteil, dass sie verschiedene Zusatzfunktionen hat und die Leistung recht linear ist (im Gegensatz zur D5) und de facto immer entkoppelt bekommt (Shoggy). Aquastream verbraucht auch recht wenig Strom (5W).


----------



## mad-onion (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Soo, mal wieder Update-Zeit:

In letzter Zeit ist es hier ja wieder recht ruhig geworden, was daran lag, dass ich mir sehr viele Gedanken gemacht habe, 
wie ich nun letztendlich das System in einen Zustand bringe, mit dem ich zufrieden bin.

Der 420er Radiator:
Zum einen ist der 420er Radi ja schon wirklich eine Wucht, auch was die Kühlleistung betrifft, zum anderen lässt sich im Core X9
mit 140er Lüftern in der Seite kein zufriedenstellender Zustand erreichen, dafür sind die Montageblenden leider nicht ausreichend
bedacht seitens Thermaltake. Bei der Seitenmontage auf der Fensterseite hat verwirbelt man unabhängig von der Lüfter- oder Radi-Größe
einfach nur die Gehäuseluft ohne Ein- oder Auslass. 140er Lüfter jedoch haben durch die auf 120er optimierte Ausformung der Blenden
einen erhöhten Luftwiderstand und bei Seitenmontage ist zusätzlich die Optik wirklich nicht die schönste, zumal der mittlere der drei Lüfter
nichtmal an den Blenden, sondern ausschliesslich am Radiator befestigt werden kann, man sollte also diese vier Schrauben mit Senkkopf haben.
Ich würde sehr gerne gegen einen 480er tauschen, das allerdings behebt nur den Luftwiderstand an den Blenden, nicht das Problem mit der Scheibe.
Ein paar schicke Riing Lüfter drauf und in die Seite resultiert also beim 420er in einer bescheidenen (wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt) Optik, unabhängig 
von der Lüftergröße ist der Luftstrom absoluter Quatsch und kontraproduktiv hinsichtlich der Kühlleistung. Packt man den Radiator auf die andere Seite, 
kann man die Optischen Aspekte auch wieder knicken, zumal dann das Netzteil und der HDD-Käfig wieder auf die Fensterseite müssten. 
Ich verstehe immer weniger, wie Thermaltake so ein undurchdachtes Gehäusedesign auf den Markt bringen konnte.  Ein geteiltes Seitenteil wäre optimal.
Fenster oben Luftlöcher unten..fertig.. aber daran hat wohl keiner gedacht. Auch viele andere Features eröffnen teils echt tolle Möglichkeiten, die wiederum
andere damit automatisch ausschliessen.. 
Eine Überlegung ist nun, den 420er in die Front zu packen, allerdings leicht modifiziert, also leicht schräg mit der Oberseite zur Front gelehnt und unten am 
Boden etwa 10cm von der Front weg. Passende Gummikeile in Schwarz (zusätzliche Entkopplung als auch Befestigung am Boden) habe ich für einen Test 
schon besorgt.
Die Belüftung würde ich dann nur im Push ins Gehäuse einblasend anbringen und die Seiten mit dreieckigen, von unten schwarz lackierten Plexiglasplatten 
zur Fornt hin verdecken, in etwa so: /II\ , so würde der Radi nur Frischluft ziehen und ich hätte im Erdgeschoß wieder etwas mehr Platz für weitere Veränderungen.

Eine bessere Pumpe:
Der Hammer ist gefallen, es wurde eine Aquastream XT Ultra. Diese hat letztendlich ein unvergleichliches Featureset, nebst einer deutlich besseren Leistung 
als meine DCP 450 und hat sich gegen die D5 Vario somit durchgesetzt. Da letztere den AGB ja bereits integriert hat, musste auch dafür Ersatz her. Dies ist 
nun ein Phobya Balancer 250 in Schwarz matt. Allerdings steht noch aus, ob ich diesen gegen einen Aquacomputer Aqualis Eco 450ml mit Nanobschichtung 
eintausche, denn der Phobya mit seinen 5cm Durchmesser wirkte in real doch sehr schmächtig für meinen Geschmack. 

Hardtubes:
Da mir die Schlauchführung im momentanen Zustand alles andere als gefällt und Rohre gerade in diesem Gehäuse sehr viel besser aussehen, habe ich mich 
entschieden, nun doch auf Hardtubes umzusteigen. Lange Recherchen zum Thema brachtenmich letztendlich zu den Fittings von Monsoon. Sehr oft wird bei 
Hardtube-Fittings bemängelt, daß die Rohre sehr leicht wieder herausrutschen können, was für mich ein absolutes Killerkriterium darstellt. Denn auf solch 
große Entfernungen wie sie im Core X9 vorkommen, würde ich quasi in Dauerpanik leben müssen, dass meine Tochter oder die Katze mal dagegen kommt und 
das Mobo unter Wasser stünde.. 
Monsoon hat dafür eine Lösung gezeigt, die mich einerseit überrascht, andererseits aber auch überzeugt hat. bei jenen Fittings ist jeweils eine transparente 
Plastikkappe integriert, die mittels wasserfesten, unsichtbaren UV-Kleber an das Rohrende geklebt werden, woran sich die Anschraubringe beim verschließen 
festkrallen. So sitzen sie bombenfest. Im Herstellervideo halten sie einer Zugkraft von 70KG dauerhaft stand, was beachtlich ist.
Ausserdem habe ich mich für eine Rohrgröße von 16mm Außendurchmesser entschieden, da mit die 12er zu "schmächtig ausschauen, außerdem bieten sie einen 
besseren Flow. Beim Material habe ich mich auf PETG festgelegt, Acryl geht viel zu schnell kaputt. 

Kleiner Tip: Wer bereits Monsoon Fittings für Schläuche mit 16mm Außendurchmesser besitzt und auf Hardtubes umsteigen will, der kann seine Fittings umrüsten, man bekommt die HT Fittigs also auch ohne die Überwurfmutter zu kaufen, dadurch halbiert sich der Anschaffungspreis in etwa.

Sleeving:
Auch gesleevte Stromversorgungskabel sollen Einzug halten, dabe habe ich mich für Verlängerungen entschieden, da bei meinem Netzteil zur Glättung Kondensatoren in den Kabelenden der Anschlüsse von Mainboard und PCIe eingearbeitet sind, ich diese beim Komplettersatz also nicht nutzen könnte. Außerdem ist das auch die deutlich günstigere Variante und sieht trotzdem klasse aus.

Kühlflüssigkeit:
Ich überlege anstatt der bisher genutzten Lösung (AC DP Ultra Rot) nach einer Alternative Ausschau zu halten. Zwar ist der Farbton perfekt für mein System, jedoch habe ich permanente Schaumbildung im AGB am Wasserspiegel, welche mit Destilliertem Wasser nicht entstand. Daher überlege ich auf ein anderes Produkt umzusteigen, ob Fertigmischung oder Konzentrat.. jedenfalls nicht von Mayhems und nicht  im "Milch-Look". Oder aber wieder destilliertes Wasser und dafür farbige Rohre.. Eure Meinungen hierzu wären mir sicher eine Denkhilfe.

Sensorik:
Da die Aquastream XT in der Ultr-Version schon sehr viele Werte liefert, werde ich mittels Aquasuite wohl kaum noch Wünsche offen haben. Jedoch habe ich nun schon sehr oft gelesen, dass der integrierte Temperatursensor recht ungenau sein soll, daher habe ich mich für einen externen Wasseremperatursensor entschieden, welchen ich an die Aquastream mittels 2-Pin Stecker anchliesse.
Über die beste Position bin ich mir noch nicht ganz im klaren, da wäre ich ebenfalls über Meinungen von euch sehr froh.

Lüftersteuerung:
Hier werde ich in naher Zukunft keine großartigen Veränderungen durchführen, die momentane Lösung mittels 7V-Adapter 
direkt übers Netzteil scheint mir sowohl Leistungs- als auch Lautstärketechnisch optimal zu sein.  Allerdings habe ich bereits 
mit einer NZXT Sentry LXE geliebäugelt.. mal sehen.. wenn die Wassertemperatursensoren auch an dieser einwandfrei 
funktionieren, könnte ich mir das evtl. vorstellen. Über die Aquastream etwas zu regeln scheint mir unsinnig bei bisher 12, 
später evtl. noch 9 Lüftern, die insgesamt maximal 28W (12) bzw. 19W (9) ziehen, wobei and die Pumpe nicht mehr als 5W Last
angehängt werden sollte.  Dabei sind die beiden Frontlüfter noch nicht eingerechnet.

Die meisten der eben angesprochenen Veränderungen werden allerdings wohl noch bis zum Jahreswechsel auf sich warten lassen.
Erst dann werde ich alles beisammen haben, was geduldstechnisch zwar sehr strapaziös klingt, allerdings trifft man ohne akuten Zeitdruck 
meist die besseren Entschidungen.

Das wars erstmal wieder, die Tage werde ich noch ein paar Bilder nachreichen.
für konstruktive Meinungen bin ich wie immer sehr dankbar.


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Moin
Wieso lässt du den Monster nicht in der Seite und nimmst 3Lüfter Weg und nur in Pull.
Den Monster schräge in der Front sieht denke ich bescheiden aus. Außerdem pustet er dann die Warme Luft zu den Top Radiatoren und die werden ineffizienter.
Die Sentry Lüftersteuerung halte ich für überteuert, da bekommst du auch einen Aquero für.

Bei den Monsoon fittingen soll es Probleme mit der Silberbeschichtung geben.
Günstig sind die Barrow Fittinge aus Asien, wenn du lange Lieferzeit aushalten kannst wirst du da ne Menge Geld sparen.

Ich finde dein Projekt interessant, da du dir immer was überlegst und noch einfach die 1000€ raus haust. Ich muss auch auf die Kohle achten. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mad-onion (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Jetzt kommt ein Monsta!*

Hallo Pelle..
zuerst mal danke für dein Interesse, die guten Vorschläge und die konstruktiven Vorschläge. 
Ich habe mir beim Aliexpress mal die Barrow Fittings angesehen und auch ein paar Videoreviews dazu, scheint wirklich gute Ware zu sein.
Nebenbei habe ich einen Fullcover Wasserkühler für meine Powercolor R9 390 PCS+ gefunden, der wirklich alles aktiv kühlt, sogar mit transparentem Deckel und genialer Optik, dann auch noch für rund schlappe 81€ plus 19€ Versand bei bis zu 40 Tagen Lieferzeit. Dummerweise sieht man in meinem Fall dann leider nichts vom Innenleben weil falsche seite.. pff..
Das Teil nennt sich _"Bykski A-DL39X-X"_ und passt laut Anbieter auf die 290(X) und 390(X) von Powercolor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Monsoon Anschlüsse haben allerdings diesen unvergleichlichen Style und die superfeste Halterung und es gibt sie in genau passendem Rot 
Was für Probleme meinst du denn genau?

Ja, den Monsta Radi will ich zukünftig auch tatsächlich nur noch einseitig betreiben, das gute bei der Idee mit der Front wäre halt der optimale Luftstrom am 420er, ohne bremsende 120er-optimierte Montageblenden. Die Optik werde ich wie gesagt ausprobieren, mal sehen ob es mir dann auch so gefällt und Pumpe und AGB noch passen.
Und tatsächlich ist Geld ein entscheidender Faktor.  Man kann auch aus guten Gebrauchtteilen ein vernünftiges Setup erstellen, wobei z.B. die Anschlüsse alle Neuware sein werden.

Bisher habe ich ja schon gut gespart, wenn man mal hier nachliest kannman das auch nachvollziehen.
Meine neuste Eroberung, die Aquastream XT Ultra wurde im Mai 2016 bei Aquatuning gekauft, Rechnung liegt mir vor.
Ich habe für die Pumpe in OVP, inkl Rechnung, Tacho- und USB- Kabel und Ein- und Auslassadapter 50 € + Versand bezahlt!
Den Phobya Balancer habe ich von Bundymania Revies bekommen, er war nur zu Review Zwecken verwendet worden und hat mich  29€ inkl. Versand gekostet.


----------



## Pelle0095 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Hi
Bei den Monsoonanschlüssen soll es Probleme mit Nickel im Kreislauf geben hier ein Auszug von der Beschreibung auf Caseking

Achtung: Aufgrund der Silberbeschichtung ist der Einsatz der hier angebotenen Fittings in Verbindung mit vernickelten Elementen innerhalb des Wasserkühlungskreislaufs nicht zu empfehlen! Es kann u. U. zu einem elektrolytischen Prozess kommen. Bitte informieren Sie sich im Zweifel vor dem Kauf direkt bei den Herstellern der Produkte über deren Kompatibilität zueinander! 

Bei dem Grafikkartenkühler wäre ich Vorsichtig mit dem China kram, da der viel aus Acryl besteht und du weist nicht wie gut das ist. Ich bin generell kein Freund von Acryl auf Wakü komponenten, einmal zu fest angezogen und schon ist der Kaputt.
Für das Geld bekommst du auch einen von Alphacool.
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 290X und 290 M07 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | ATI Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool

Den Bringst du dann zum Eloxierer um die Ecke und hast eine geile Optik.
Fittinge bekommst du auch von EK in Rot oder andere Farben.
EK Water Blocks EK-HDC Fitting 16mm G1/4 - rot

Wegen dem halten würde ich mir nicht soviele Sorgen machen
1. Liegt dien Mainboard auf dem Boden und 2. Wenn deine Frau oder Tochter das voll gepackte X9 umkippen oder gar bewegen, huh dann hast du ein  größeres Problem. Dann würde ich mal den Kalender checken ob du nicht einen Jahrestag oder Geburtstag vergessen hast.


----------



## mad-onion (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Ah, danke für die Infos.. 
Dann kann ich ja beruhigt sein, dass ich keine vernickelten Teile habe und bedenkenlos zugreifen.. sehr gut zu wissen.. 
Den besagten Alphacool Kühler habe ich bereits auf der 390.. aber danke für den Hinweis. 
Ich dachte nur, wenn es jemanden interessiert, kann er sich ja mal näher dazu informieren.
Das mit dem eloxieren klingt interessant, werde ich mal vor Ort abchecken.


----------



## Pelle0095 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Viele Grafikkartenkühler sind mit vernickelten Kupfer, darauf achten, wenn eine neue Karte mit neuem Kühler kommt.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mad-onion (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Habe nochmal genauer recherchiert und herausgefunden, dass diese Plastikringe der Monsoon Fittings scheinbar bei einigen amerikanischen Usern gerissen sind, undicht wurden und angeblich reagiert der Support von Monsoon nicht auf Email-Anfragen. So sind die Leute am rätseln, woran das wohl liegen könnte.. mich erinnert das schwer an das Pumpengehäuse der Raijintek Triton AIO-Wakü-Serie. Jetzt habe ich tatsächlich Panik bekommen. sowas will ich in meinem System aber nun wirklich nicht haben.

Sicher ist, dass ich "glänzend" rote oder goldene Fittings für 16mm PETG Tubes haben will, schwarze sieht man kaum und silberne oder black Nickel sehen zu gewöhnlich aus. Die einzigen roten, die ich im Geizhals udn beim Käsekönig finden kann, die auf Hochglanz poliert sind, kosten knapp 11€ pro Fitting.. Das ist zu teuer, das wären ja über 150€ nur für Fittings ohne Winkel, Rohre, Tools..wtf??

Das kommt dann raus bei Suche nach Roten 16mm Hardtube Fittings: Klick
Nicht wirklich viele Alternativen.. in Gold gibts die Bitspower gar nicht lagernd.. Ich könnte echt


----------



## brooker (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

... und wenn du für die Farbe selber sorgst oder sorgen lässt?


----------



## mad-onion (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

So, noch ein Nachtrag zu den gerissenen Hülsen der Monsoon Hardline Fittings, die Berichte sind von Ende 2014-Anfang 2015.
Danach hat sich Monsoon der Sache angenommen und sämtliche Hülsen, welche bis dahin aus Acryl bestanden, gegen welche aus Polycarbonat getauscht und seitdem keine Probleme mehr damit.
Das habe ich aus einem Interview mit einem Monsoon-Mitarbeiter, dem wohl einzigen RMA-Agent bei Monsoon. 


			
				Monsoon Mitarbeiter schrieb:
			
		

> Probleme tauchen IMMER auf, egal wie hart man daran arbeitet alles perfekt zu machen. Das ist einfach Fakt im Leben. Das Beste was man machen kann, ist versuchen die Fehler zu finden und sie als Möglichkeit zu sehen um die Kunden zu unterstützen und sich selber zu verbessern. Wenn ein Fehler passiert, gehe ich sicher, dass ich die Email mit „Ich bitte den Fehler zu entschuldigen“ beginne und wenn ich das schreibe, dann meine ich das auch wirklich so. Als Beispiel kann ich hier unsere Verschlussmanschetten (Lock Collar), die wir bei unseren Hard Line Anschlüssen verwenden, anführen. Ursprünglich warnen diese aus Acryl geformt und für 99% unserer Kunden funktionierten sie super. Die anderen 1% hatten Probleme mit Rissen, wobei wir nicht herausfinden konnten was diese Probleme verursacht. Trotzdem wechselten wir bei den Hülsen sofort von Acryl auf Polycarbonat, was deutlich stabiler ist und nicht so leicht springt. Von diesem Zeitpunkt an hatten wir keinen einzigen Kunden mehr mit gerissenen Manschetten.
> 
> Mit nur einem Prozent an Kunden, die von gerissenen Hülsen berichten, hätte ich das Problem auch einfach ignorieren können, aber das ist genau dass was letztendlich zu genau diesen schlaflosen Nächten führt. Wenn du derjenige mit gerissenen Hülsen bist, interessiert es dich nicht das die anderen 99% der Nutzer sehr zufrieden damit waren und keine Probleme hatten. Ich weiß genau wie ich mich an seiner Stelle fühlen würde, also haben wir alle Acryl Hülsen aus dem Lager weggeschmissen und den Wechsel gemacht. Und so kann ich gut schlafen ��



Das Interview ist vom Septermber 2015, also seit mindestens einem Jahr werden die Fittings in der verbesserten Version an den Handel geschickt.. 
Jetzt kann ich doch wieder aufatmen. 
Interessanterweise das selbe Material wie bei Raijintek..

Das ganze Interview findet sich hier: Klick


----------



## mad-onion (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

So, nachdem ich die Bitfenix Alchemy Extensions verbaut hatte, musste ich mit Pixelfehlern und immer wieder Bildausfällen (wie 2-3 Sek. Standby) hadern. Mein Netzteil hat ja an den Kabelenden noch Kondensatoren bei mobo und graka.. Lasse ich die Extensions von der graka weg, ist alles wieder in Ordnung.. dem Mobo ist es scheinbar aber wurscht.. 
Mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage obs am Nt oder den Extensions liegt und wie ich doch noch gesleevte Kabel an die Graka bekomme?! 
Ob das als Reklamation beim Käsekönig durchgeht?


----------



## mad-onion (5. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Update:
Es hat sich wieder einiges getan...

Die Extensions
sind ungeeignet für die RMi/RMx Netzteile von Corsair, daher werde ich auf einen speziellen Kabelsatz von Cablemod zurückgreifen. Darin sind die Kondensatoren zwar auch vorhanden, aber 30cm vor den Anschlüssen, so daß diese im nicht sichtbaren Bereich untergebracht werden können. Das Set besteht aus allen Anschlußkabeln für Mainboard und Grafikkarten und kostet 49,90.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der AGB
sollte eigentlich ein Phobya Balancer 250 werden, jedoch als ich ihn auspackte kam er mir sehr dünn vor und so passt eer meiner Meinung nach nicht ins gewünschte Bild.
Daher habe ich jetzt zusätzlich einen Aquacomputer Aqualis Eco 450 mit Nanobeschichtung. Das Borosilikatglas und der größere Durchmesser, sowie der mögliche Wassersäuleneffekt gefallen mir sehr gut, allerdings ist er bei den Anschlüssen etwas weniger flexibel, besonders am Boden vermisse ich die Anschlußmöglichkeiten, die der Phobya bietet. Beim Umbau wird sich zeigen wer von beiden letztlich den Zuschlag bekommt und wer hier auf dem Marktplatz einen neuen Besitzer glücklich machen darf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Projekt Hardtubes
Es sind nun wirklich die Monsoon Anschlüsse geworden, allerdings in Matt Schwarz (16/13) da  rote Flüssigkeit und rote Anschlüsse für meinen geschmack etwas "too much" gewesen wären und Gold oder Silber irgendwie nicht so mein Fall sind. Es ist übrigens erstaunlich, dass die Anschlüsse je nach Farbe stark im Preis variieren. Ein Sixpack in Orange bekommt man mit etwas suchen schon für 25 €, während die roten momentan bei 60€ und die meisten anderen Farben bei 40-50€  liegen. Zwar sind diese dann im Einzelkauf teils auch wieder günstiger, aber dann hat man nicht das Tool zum anziehen der Überwurfmuttern (nur bei 6-Packs respektive 4-Packs bei Revolver-Fittings) und das habe ich im deutschsprachigen Raum leider nicht einzeln finden können. 
Tubes nehme ich ebenfalls von Monsoon, in PETG und klar. 
Im Laufe der nächsten Woche müsste dann alles da sein was ich so zum Umbau brauche.

Ich habe mir jetzt schon sehr viel Wissen zum Thema Bending angeeignet und bin recht zuversichtlich, dass ich mit dem richtigen Werkzeug relativ gut vorankommen werde.
Zumal PETG ja deutlich korrekturfreudiger als Acryl ist. Für das kleben der Caps auf die Enden der Tubes mittels UV-Kleber werde ich mir noch so eine Leuchte aus der Maniküre anschaffen , da wird ja uch mit UV-Kleber gearbeitet. Wenn 5 Finger drunter passen, passen auch 5 Rohre.. 

Das Innenleben
wird nochmal deutlich verändert, so fliegt eine HDD raus, die andere kommt zwischen Netzteil und Mainboard, da kann man praktischerweise noch einen 3,5" Cage einclipsen, die SSD kommt auf der anderen Seite unters Mobo, der Käfig fliegt raus und macht Platz für die Aquastream XT Ultra auf ihrem schwarzen Shoggy-Sandwich.
Neues Plexiglas ist auch schon vorrätig, da wird noch ordentlich mit dekoriert. wie genau, wird sich im Laufe der Aktion noch zeigen. Ich habe allerdings vor mein Logo in eine der Platten zu integrieren und zu beleuchten. Der 420er Monsta wird wahrscheinlich dann nur noch im Pull laufen, aber an seiner Position bleiben. So bleibt etwas mehr Platz nach oben. Ob das leistungstechnisch hinhaut, müssen Tests zeigen. Momentan komme ich weder mit CPU noch GPU an die 50°C-Marke, egal was ich zocke. Das soll auch bitte so bleiben. Ausserdem lasse ich mir gerade ein Angebot erstellen für eine Eloxierung des NexXxos GPX in Rot. Je nach Preis werde ich mich dann entscheiden ob das noch gemacht wird.  Das Kühlmittel der Wahl wird wohl erstmal destilliertes Wasser sein, da ich noch nicht genau weiß welchen Farbzusatz ich genau wählen werde.
Rot, Blutrot, UV Rot.. Hersteller.. Jedenfalls kein Pastell wegen Garantieverlust und Sauerei.

Also... bald gehts los, für finale Anregungen, Tipps, Tricks usw. bin ich natürlich offen.
Das wars erstmal wieder von mir, neue Bilder gibts die Tage noch von den Anschlüssen und weiteren Teilen..


----------



## Pelle0095 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Moin
Als Tip für die Farbe den Zusatz vielleicht, hab ich in Blau und man kann die Intensität dosieren.
Mayhems Dye Deep Red 15ml | Farbzusatze | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Macht das nicht Sinn sich ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen wenn du die Extensions schon hast?
Wie alt ist das NT denn?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mad-onion (9. November 2016)

So, nachdem bei den von mir bevorzugten Hardtubes scheinbar momentan schlechte lieferbarkeit herrscht, habe ich mich mal in Kleinanzeigen und Verkaufsgruppen umgesehen. 8 Rohre von Monsoon habe ich jemandem abgekauft, die aber nicht ankommen und der VK reagiert seit Tagen nicht.. jetzt wollte ich eigentlich dieses WE den Umbau machen, habe aber erst 3 Rohre und wurde offensichtlich einmal abgezockt.. 

AUFRUF: Wer noch PETG Alphacool Eisrohr in 16/13 oder Monsoon PETG in 16/12 mit mindestens 60cm Länge abtreten kann, bitte melden. Aufgrund der einfacheren Verarbeitung setze ich ausschliesslich auf PETG. Ich brauche noch mindestens 6 Rohre.. also wer noch was über hat, oder jemanden kennt.. bitte alles anbieten.



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> Als Tip für die Farbe den Zusatz vielleicht, hab ich in Blau und man kann die Intensität dosieren.
> Mayhems Dye Deep Red 15ml | Farbzusatze | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp.. ich bin mir nur noch etwas unschlüssig, weil ich im Shop gelesen habe dass so ziemlich jeder der Hersteller, von denen meine Wakü-Komponenten sind die Garantie versagt, sobald ein Mayhems-Produkt als Kühlmedium genutzt wurde.. Hat irgendwie einen faden Beigeschmack.

Mein NT ist jetzt etwa 9-10 Monate alt. Habe gesehen, dass bei Cablemod nun für mein NT passende Sets verfügbar sind. werde mich mal mit Caseking in Verbindung setzen, da die ja Cablemod vertreiben.


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Ja das mit der Garantie ist so ne Sache. Ich denke das dreht sich hauptsächlich um die Pastell und noch schlimmer die Auroraline Produkte. Die Mittel von Alphacool oder Aquacomputer haben mit Farbzusatz.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mad-onion (10. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*



mad-onion schrieb:


> So, nachdem bei den von mir bevorzugten Hardtubes scheinbar momentan schlechte lieferbarkeit herrscht, habe ich mich mal in Kleinanzeigen und Verkaufsgruppen umgesehen. 8 Rohre von Monsoon habe ich jemandem abgekauft, die aber nicht ankommen und der VK reagiert seit Tagen nicht.. jetzt wollte ich eigentlich dieses WE den Umbau machen, habe aber erst 3 Rohre und wurde offensichtlich einmal abgezockt..
> 
> AUFRUF: Wer noch PETG Alphacool Eisrohr in 16/13 oder Monsoon PETG in 16/12 mit mindestens 60cm Länge abtreten kann, bitte melden. Aufgrund der einfacheren Verarbeitung setze ich ausschliesslich auf PETG. Ich brauche noch mindestens 6 Rohre.. also wer noch was über hat, oder jemanden kennt.. bitte alles anbieten.



Ist doch echt der Wahnsinn! Der Verkäufer hat per email geantwortet, er sei auf Montage und hätte die Quittung nicht dabei, die Rohre aber am letzten Freitag mit Hermes versendet. Also hab ich bei Hermes nachgefragt, es ist keine Sendung an meine Anschrift registriert.. Ich schnalle das nicht.. Wieso zockt man jemanden für so kleine Beträge ab? Jetzt ist mein ganzer Plan im Popo weil ich auf nen Abzocker reingefallen bin. Den Hermesboten habe ich heute trotzdem nochmal gefragt, natürlich erfolglos.. Ich könnte echt...


----------



## IWas_mit_pc (11. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Es gibt Leute die bei nem 4€ Betrag abzocken...machmal denke ich sie machen das nur um sich ascih wichtig zu machen..


----------



## mad-onion (11. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Nunja, Ich habe dem Spezialisten jetzt 24h gegeben um entweder den Versand oder die Rückzahlung glaubhaft zu belegen, ansonsten wird Anzeige erstattet. Basta 

Um mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen, Ich habe nun für Ersatz gesorgt und der Umbau wird, wenn auch etwas verzögert, sehr bald vollzogen.
Ich habe jetzt die restlichen benötigten Teile bestellt, dummerweise schickt man mir den für die Monsson Fittings benötigten UV-Kleber als einzelne Warensendung.. 
Im eigentlich zugehörigen Paket hatte er nämlich trotz anders lautendem Lieferschein gefehlt. Obwohl ich das im Vorhinein sowohl schriftlich als auch telefonisch zu verhindern versuchte und man mir am Telefon bestätigte, dass man diesen einfach zu der neuen Bestellung legt.. So kommt nun also alles bis auf den Kleber morgen an, der Kleber kann bis zu 7 Werktage unterwegs sein.. tolle Rolle..   An dieser Stelle bleibt mir für Aquatuning nur ein 

Der Umfang der neuen Komponenten sieht also letztendlich so aus:

Pumpe: Aquacomputer Aquastream XT Ultra inkl. schwarzem Shoggy Sandwich V2 
Ext. Temp-Sensor: G1/4 IG auf AG von Phobya 
AGB: Aquacomputer Aqualis ECO 450ml mit Nanobeschichtung 
Fittings: Monsoon Free Center Hardline Compression Fittins für 16mm Tubes in matt Schwarz 
6,4m (3x 80cm + 10x 50cm) Alphacool Eisrohr 16/13mm PETG 

Raus fliegen oder doch nicht einziehen werden:

Pumpe/AGB: Magicool DCP450 
8x G1/4 auf 16/10mm Schraubanschlüsse Black Nickel 
4x G1/4 auf 16/10mm Schraubanschlüsse 90° Alphacool HF 
Masterkleer Schlauch 16/10 ca. 2,6m 
Nie eingezogen: Phobya Balancer 250 Black 
Evtl. 3x Nanoxia DS 140mm Lüfter 

Die vielen Meter Hardtubes mögen manchem sofort ins Auge stechen, doch ich habe mir nun schon sehr oft sagen lassen, dass man als Anfänger im HArdtube-Sektor besser viel Vorrat einkalkulieren sollte, ausserdem besteht die Möglichkeit, dass ich nicht stets die kürzeste Verbindung, sondern die dem Look angepasste Strecke wählen werde. 

Die Magicool Pumpe ist zwar platzsparend und extrem leise, jedoch mit meinem Kreislauf am Rande ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit, außerdem bietet die Aquastream viele zusätzliche Features, die für mich sinnvoll klingen/sind. 

Der zusätzliche Wassertemperatursensor kam zum einen dazu, weil die Aquastream praktischerweise einen Anschluß dafür bietet, andererseits habe ich bei meinen Recherchen des öfteren davon gelesen, dass der interne Temperatursensor der Aquastrem Phantasiewerte abgibt, was ihn meiner Meinung nach unnütz machen würde.
Die Frage die sich mir noch stellt ist, wo ich den am besten hinsetze, um einen möglichst Aussagekräftigen Wert zu erhalten. Mehr Sensoren kann ich ja nicht anschliessen, sonst würde ich jeweils hinter CPU, GPU und am Pumpenausgang einen anbringen wollen.

Der Phobya AGB ist mir in real irgendwie zu winzig, wenngleich er die größere Anschlußvielfalt dem Aqualis gegenüber bietet, kommt er gegen nanobeschichtetes Borosilikatglas, mehr Volumen und einen Wassersäuleneffekt für meinen Geschmack einfach nicht an.

Ich überlege noch, ob die übrigen Komponenten nach dem Umbau auf dem Marktplatz landen, oder evtl. noch mit einem 240/280er Radi und einem CPU-Kühler in den HTPC wandern.. 

Zum Aushärten des UV Klebers werde ich eine Härtungslampe für Fingernägel nehmen.

Im Laufe des Wochenendes werde ich mal das ganze Arsenal in Bildern hochladen, dazu kommen ja auch noch Werkzeuge wie das Mandrel Kit (welches ich preislich für absolut und übelst überzogen empfinde) oder die Heatgun.


----------



## ItsJayne (11. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Nunja, Ich habe dem Spezialisten jetzt 24h gegeben um entweder den Versand oder die Rückzahlung glaubhaft zu belegen, ansonsten wird Anzeige erstattet. Basta
> 
> Um mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen, Ich habe nun für Ersatz gesorgt und der Umbau wird, wenn auch etwas verzögert, sehr bald vollzogen.
> Ich habe jetzt die restlichen benötigten Teile bestellt, dummerweise schickt man mir den für die Monsson Fittings benötigten UV-Kleber als einzelne Warensendung..
> ...



Passt schon, die Röhren braucht man ja eh öfters, falls man nochmal was umbaut. Die Mandrels kann ich nicht empfehlen, zumindest hab' ich da kaum was mit hinbekommen. Normale Winkel (~45° / 90) kriegt man per Hand auch hin  von daher kann man sich das Geld sparen. Außerdem schien es mir so, als ob die für 16OD teilweise viel zu eng waren, was den Biegeradius angeht. Habe aber selber mit 16mmOD Acryl gearbeitet und nicht mit den 5/8" Monsoonröhren.

Edit: Eh...du verwendest das Eisrohr mit den Monsoonanschlüssen? Würde mich überraschen wenn das geht, die 5/8" Monsoonröhren (dafür sind die Anschlüsse) haben nicht den gleichen OD wie 16mm Röhren.

Edit2: Der Wasserfalleffekt beim Aqualis ist übrigens recht traurig...es sei denn man hat 200+l/h, ansonsten tröpfelt es nur ein wenig und läuft dann an der Stange runter, ganz im Gegensatz zu Eisbecher, da hat man mit 100l/h einen recht schönen Effekt. Ansonsten Glas-AGB-Alternative Watercool Heatkiller Tube.


----------



## mad-onion (11. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Dank, habe das mit den Tubes und Anschlüssen gerade mal angehalten.. du hast recht, das passt keinesfalls.. so ein Schhhh.........


----------



## ItsJayne (12. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Dank, habe das mit den Tubes und Anschlüssen gerade mal angehalten.. du hast recht, das passt keinesfalls.. so ein Schhhh.........



Wenn Du die Monsoonanschlüsse verwenden willst, musst Du auch 5/8"Röhren von Monsoon nehmen,  alternativ geht auch Primochill, wobei die in DE schwieriger zu bekommen sind. Für die 16mm OD-Röhren gibt's aber von Alphacool, EK, Bitspower und Barrow Anschlüsse die untereinander kompatibel sind. Erstere beiden sind eigentlich auch gut zu erwerben (Alphacool bei Aquatuning, EK bei Caseking). Die EKs sind aus eigener Erfahrung ganz gut.
Barrow und Bitspower haben den Vorteil, dass es flache / slim Anschlüsse gibt und "normal" hohe, wobei die dann zur Sicherheit sogar zwei O-Ringe (+ Compression) haben.


----------



## mad-onion (12. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Gut dass die Rohre noch unterwegs sind, ich werde die Sendung also nicht annehmen. Stattdessen habe ich jetzt 8 rote petg Tubes von Monsoon bestellt, die dann am Dienstag-Mittwoch eintrudeln müssten. Eigentlich wollte ich klare Tubes mit roter Flüssigkeit, aber da Aquatunung scheinbar der einzige Anbieter Europaweit ist und diese erst in 11-12 Tagen , die UV roten sogar überhapt nicht verfügbar sind, war das die einzige Option. Was mich zusätzlich ärgert ist, dass es der 1Meter Silikonnudel von Monsoon genauso wie den roten UV Tubes geht, Liefertermin unbekannt. Diese beiden und weitere Monsoon Artikel können schlicht "nicht in den Warenkorb gelegt werden". Ob das nun das Ergebnis einer hohen oder schlechten Nachfrage ist, bleibt offen. Fakt ist, dass ich wohl noch nie so viel Hickhack bei Zusammenstellungen hatte wie es aktuell der Fall ist. Die Eisrohre zu behalten war "keine" Option, nicht umsonst habe ich ewig und drei Tage recherchiert. Ich habe mich bewusst für diese Fittings ebtschieden und sie werden auch eingesetzt, egal welche Felsen mir noch in den Weg rollen. Ob jetzt rotes Rohr oder rote Flüssigkeit.. ist zwar ein Kompromiss, aber einer mit dem ich leben kann. Zumal sich bei destilliertem Wasser auch nichts zusetzt oder bei evtl. Lecksbden Rechner rot färbt.


----------



## Nachty (12. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Läuft ja richtig rund bei Dir   , aber das mit den Monsoon Anschlüssen und alles kleben würd ich mir nicht antun, und so wie ich das gesehen hab, haben die auch nur ein O-Ring wäre mir zu unsicher, aber schauen wir mal was du da schönes zauberst


----------



## mad-onion (12. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*



Nachty schrieb:


> Läuft ja richtig rund bei Dir   , aber das mit den Monsoon Anschlüssen und alles kleben würd ich mir nicht antun, und so wie ich das gesehen hab, haben die auch nur ein O-Ring wäre mir zu unsicher, aber schauen wir mal was du da schönes zauberst



Ja, als würde da oben jemand gerne Sch.. auf mich regnen lassen, aber Eimerweise..
Ach was, ich habe kein Problem mit dem kleben, außerdem befindet sich im Fittting selbst, sowie im Cap selbst jeweils ein O-Ring, derer sind es also 2 

@ ItsJayne: die Barrow Fittings hätten mich echt noch gereizt, aber da man die nur aus Fernost bekommt, müsste ich weitere 4-6 Wochen drauf warten, zumal bei Falschlieferung oder Reklamation / Garantie dann im Idealfall tatsächlich nachgebessert wird aber erst wieder nach 1 bis 1,5 Monaten.. 
Gäbe es die hier zum selben Preis, sähe das Ganze schon anders aus.. 

Ja, gespannt sein wie es mal wird darf man gerne, denn ich habe noch weitere Augenschmankerl in Planung. Dazu habe ich mir noch Acrylplatten besorgt, die wie die jetztige einseitig lackiert werden sollen und mit meinem hintergrungberleuchtetem Logo verziert an bestimmten Stellen weitere optische Akzente setzen sollen.
Die madOnion Zwiebel ist nicht nur in meinem Tattoo verankert, auch mein Rechner soll dieses Los mit mir teilen, ob und wie gut es gelingt, das erfahrt ihr, wenn ihr weiter hier reinschaut..


----------



## Nachty (12. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Also bei ebay UK bekommst auch Barrow Fittings, hab da auch schon welche bestellt , Versand ca. 1 Woche


----------



## mad-onion (13. November 2016)

Danke für den tip, nur ist meine Geduld echt am Ende, noch eine Verzögerung, egal welcher Art und mir platzt der A..

So, hier mal ein paar der Bilder..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mad-onion (17. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Update:
gestern sind die restlichen Teile angekommen. 
Dabei handelt es sich um eine Alphacool Heatgun, Monsoon Hardtubes in 5/8", die nun endlich in die Fittings passen und neue WLP.
Bei der Heißluftpistole war es mir eigentlich egal, welcher Hersteller drauf steht, kommt eh nur Heiße Luft raus, erstaunlicherweise war diese aber sogar günstiger als die billigste in örtlichen Baumärkten.
Die Hardtubes von Monsoon sind momentan sehr schwierig zu bekommen darum bin ich auf rote Tubes ausgewichen, es wäre sowieso rote Flüssigkeit geworden, ist also verschmerzbar.
Dummerweise waren nur diese 8x 91 cm zu ergattern, also muss ich sehr vorsichtig biegen und akkurat arbeiten, da kein neuer Liefertermin bekannt ist.. 
Auf der Suche nach einer neuen WLP bin ich dann von meiner bisherigen MX-4 (8,5W/mK) auf die Phobya NanoGrease Extreme (16W/mK) umgestiegen.
Es werden also alle Kühler nochmal demontiert und die MX-4 mit der Phobya ersetzt. 
Flüssigmetall wollte ich nicht einsetzen, auf der GPU meiner 390 war es mir zu risikoreich und bei der CPU macht es meiner Meinung nach nur Sinn, 
wenn sie geköpft würde und zwischen Die und IHS Platz fände, was bei einem Devils Canyon wie meinem 4690k auch wieder sehr risikoreich ist. 
Köpfen ohne Delider ist mir nicht geheuer, der Delider selbst ist mir für einmalige Anwendung schlicht zu teuer. 

Allerdings bin ich von Aquatuning sehr enttäuscht über die Qualität der Versandverpackung und der gelieferten Waren.
Der Versandkarton war "mal wieder" irgendein Umkarton von anderen Produkten, welcher in seiner Form nicht wirklich passte und wurde mit massig Klebeband und einem Grundkurs Origami zusammengeschustert.
Das hatte zur Folge, dass die OVP der Alphacool Heatgun sehr stark eingedrückt wurde, zum Glück hat diue Heatgun selbst dadurch keine sichtbaren Schäden davongetragen. Die OVP der beiden 4er Sets wurde offensichtlich bereits vor Versand geöffnet und die Verschlusskappen lagen lose im Packmittel, weswegen die Tubes hin und herrutschen konnten und durch die (durch die nicht fachgerechte Faltkunst des Versandmitarbeiters) offene Stelle des Versandkartons hätten leicht herausrutschen und/oder Schaden nehmen können.  Einzig der Zustand der WLP war nicht zu bemängeln.. Da hätte ich echt deutlich besseres von Aquatuning erwartet, ehrlich gesagt bin ich stinksauer.. Hier mal ein paar Bilder dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das passiert, wenn ein Handelsfachpacker Origami mit seinem Beruf kobiniert..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neuware in OVP, oder? B-Ware?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die rote Monsoon Variante passt einwandfrei, Alphacools Eisrohr PETG 16mm leider nicht.. 16mm sind eben nicht 16mm, auch wenns so in der Artikelbeschreibung steht!?


----------



## ItsJayne (17. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Softtubing-Anschlüssen ist es im allgemeinen so, dass 5/8" Anschlüsse mit 16mm Anschlüssen kompatibel sind, das ist bei Hardtubes nicht der Fall. Die Alphacoolrohre sind 16mm OD, die Monsoonanschlüsse und Rohre aber nicht, sondern tatsächlich 5/8" (15,8mm) und deshalb passen die Aufsätze von Monsoon da halt nicht drauf.

Die Beschreibungen sind glaube ich etwas irreführend weil da 16mm und 5/8" steht. Ich meine aber zumindest das bei den Alphacoolrohren und -anschlüssen steht, dass die nicht mit den Monsoon-Hardtubingprodukten kompatibel sind.


----------



## mad-onion (19. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

So, ich bin im Umbau. 
Habe jetzt erstmal das ganze System auseinander gebaut und binde nun die Kabel neu ab. Der HDD-Käfig musste weichen. 
Eine der beiden Hdds wurde ausgemustert, das 2tb Datengrab hängt jetzt unter dem Mainboardtray auf der Netzteilseite. Direkt daneben habe ich recht unkonventionell die Ssd angebracht, sieht man nachher eh nicht mehr. 
Wichtig war mir, an die Laufwerke zu kommen, ohne die Wakü leeren zu müssen weil irgendwelche Hardtubes weg müssten. 

Auch ein Crash ist passiert. Beim Austesten der besten Radiatorposition an der Decke habe ich einen Rest Kühlflüssigkeit übersehen, etwa 20-30ml ergossen sich zwischen CPU Sockel und Ram-slots bei demontiertem CPU-Kühler. In großer Panik habe ich so gut ich konnte mit Küchenrolle alles getrocknet, leider lief auch etwas in den CPU-Sockel. Also CPU raus und nachsehen.. dort war auch etwas gelandet, also Board rumgedreht und von unten vorsichtig Küchenrolle vor die Pins gelegt. Dabei hat sich das Küchentuch scheinbar an etwa 15 Pins verfangen und beim abnehmen haben sich diese verbogen.. 
Also Lampe, Lupe, Skalpell geschnappt, alles wieder zurückgebogen so gut es ging und mit einem mini-wakü-Kreislauf getestet.. Resultat: Steckt in einer der beiden Rambänke die am nächsten zum Sockel sind, stwckt das Board in einer Bootschleife. Kein Bild, Lüfter starten, stoppen, paar Sekunden später startet das Board neu. Letzter Code auf dem Debog Display lautet dann "C0". Laut Handbuch bedeutet das nur "reserved". Steckt Ram in den anderen beiden Slots, bootet es normal und gibt auch Bild aus.... Ich vermute, dass unter den Ramslots noch ein Rest Flüssigkeit war/ist, die zu dem Fehler führt. 
Jetzt warte ich erstmal, lasse das noch bos morgen Abend austrocknen, ab und zu gehe ich mal ein paar Minuten mit dem Fön drüber um das austrocknen zu beschleunigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Oh man das ist ja Pech. Ich hoffe das wird wieder

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mad-onion (22. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Puuh.. was ein Ritt.. nachdem ich nun von Heizung bis Fön alles ausprobiert hatte und trotzdem keine Änderung eintraf, habe ich mir eben nochmal den CPU-Sockel vorgenommen und bemerkt, dass manche der betroffenen Pins beim verbiegen einen Knick im unteren Drittel hatten, den ich mit dem Skalpell nicht rausbekommen konnte, daher waren die Köpfe von oben gesehen zwar an der richtigen Stelle, nur zu kurz um Kontakt zur CPU herzustellen. Also habe ich allen Mut zusammengefasst und mit einer feinen Pinzette jeweils ganz am Boden der Pins angesetzt und fest zusammengedrückt. Dadurch wurde der heweilige Knick wieder so weit entschärft, dass jetzt wieder alle Kontakt haben. Mache gerade mit nem Luftkühler einen Probelauf, mit 4 Riegeln hat er jetzt seit dem neuen Eingriff zum zweiten Mal wieder gebootet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisher keine weiteren Anzeichen, anscheinend habe ich es wieder hinbekommen. Demnach dürften keine Flüssigkeitsreste mehr irgendwo Kurzschlüsse verursachen und die Fehlerursache ist nun aufgeklärt. 

Sollte jemand mal ein ähnliches Problem haben, seht euch das Bild von meinen Pins an, sind diese auch bei euch betrofffen, könnte das die Ursache für Ram-Erkennengsprobleme sein..


----------



## mad-onion (24. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Oh mann, ich versuche mit dem measuring kit von Monsoon die strecken auszumessen, aber das ist teilweise unmöglich weil die Srecken zu lang sind. Auch das Gefummel mit den Schrauben ist total nervig und zeitraubend. Das ständige nachprüfen der Winkel ebenso.  Gibt es nicht ne präzisere und unkompliziertere Alternative? Das Kit ist weder vom Material noch vom Handling her seinen Preis wert!


----------



## mad-onion (24. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Super.. jetzt habe ich herausgefunden dass ich meinen Plan, das rote DP ultra zu verwenden, besser lassen sollte, warum??
Also ich kann es so sagen. Es ist ein Problem wenn man petg Tubes mit einem ethyl glycol Wasser betreibt. Unter einfallen von UV Licht, Einfluss von Wärme kann ein Kunststoff Pmma entstehen, welcher sich im System absetzen kann und dort beispielsweise pumpe oder Radiator verstopfen bzw. Blockieren kann. 

Also ja es ist gefährlich auf längere Zeit petg Tubes mit einem ethyl-glycol Wasser zu betreiben ist allerdings abhängig von den oben genannten Faktoren. 

Darunter fallen fast alle der in Deutschland verfügbaren Fertigmischungen. Auch das beliebte Mayhems Pastell. Genau darum hatte der Youtuber JaysTwoCents das bestimmt einigen bekannte Myhems Pastell Drama.. 
Also kommt bei mir erstmal wieder destilliertes Wasser rein.


----------



## mad-onion (27. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Sooo.. neues Update: 
Nach vielen Turbulenzen bin ich nun beim biegen der Rohre angelangt. 
Ich habe den kompletten Verlauf nochmal neu geplant, da ich mich noch sehr gut an die Rückenschmerzen erinnere, die das heben und schwenken, schüttel und rütteln des Core X9 verursachten und es trotzdem eine 5cm Blase nie in den AGB geschafft hatte.. 
Jetzt wird sich von unten nach oben gearbeitet, also von der Pumpe on den 420er, dann zur CPU, dann zur Graka, dann durch die beiden 3u0er an der Decke und von da aus in den AGB. 
Dafür fehlt mir noch ein T-Stück, denn da ich nun in den Deckel des Agb gehe, brauche ich noch einen Fillport. Der Ablass ist jetzt am Entlüftungsausgang des 420er Monsta, der so gedreht ist, dass der Ausgang am tiefstmöhlichen Punkt liegt. 
Das biegen habe ich jetzt erstmal mit den Alphacool Rohren geübt, das Ergebnis war wenig Atemberaubend, mal zu kalt, mal zu warm und die Winkel stimmten nicht zu 100%, was wohl auch daran lag, dass das Bending kit von Monsoon zu klein für die Alphacool Tubes ist, die Mandrels sind zu eng, die Silikonnudel zu dünn.. naja, hier mal die Ergebnisse: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eben habe ich dann das erste Monsoon Rohr gebogen, das sah schon deutlich besser aus, auch wenn es sich seitlich minimal verbreitert hat, ich muss noch ein wenig am Timing arbeiten.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass sich die Monsoon Hardtubes wesentlich besser bearbeiten lassen, sie verbrennen nicht so schnell und sind schneller und länger weich als die von Alphacool. Da beides PETG ist, kann ich nicht genau sagen woran das liegt, evtl. an der Wandstärke?! 
Jedenfalls geht es wesentlich leichter von der Hand.  Das erste Rohr musste ich an vier Stellen biegen. Dummerweise ist die Silikonnudel nicht msl halb so öang wie die Tubes und die 1m lange ist seit Wochen bei Aquatuning nicht lagernd. Daher hab ich das Rohr vor dem biegen gekürzt und jetzt fehlen an einem Ende 6.5 cm, obwohl ich vorher die Gesamtstrecke ausgerechnet habe. 
Hier mal das Ergebnis: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mad-onion (28. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

So, erser tube fertig, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h0nk (28. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Oh mann sieht aufwändig aus x_x
Aber der erste Tube entschädigt dafür 

Kurze Frage am Rande - wie bist mit dem X9 zufrieden?
Ich hatte die Tage das X5 und habs zurückgeschickt, weil das Ding dermassen schlecht verarbeitet ist das ich da beim Umbauen irgendwann keinen Bock mehr drauf hatte...


----------



## mad-onion (28. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Ja, so ein riesiges Gehäuse mit so vielen Optionen ist sehr viel mehr Denkarbeit als gewöhnliche Tower. 
Was die Verarbeitung angeht habe ich nur einen tatsächlichen Punkt, die sehr dünnen Seitenteile haben auf den langen Kanten keine Halterungen, so baucht die Fensterseite bei mir ein wenig in der Mitte.  
Beim ersten auseinander setzen merkt man dass die Schrauben so bombig sitzen, dass man zum erstmaligen lösen definitiv einen Schraubenzieher braucht. Werkzeugfrei wird es erst danach. Ansonsten ist die Verarbeitung gut.


----------



## h0nk (29. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Die gesamten Bleche sind dünn, bei mir war der Mainboardtray schief, die Schrauben waren alle schief drin, sodass ich auch nen Schraubedreher gebraucht habe x_x
Montageoptionen für die SSD fand ich jetzt auch nicht soo gelungen, was das Kabelverlegen angeht...
Naja Du bist zufrieden, dann passts 

Ich hab den ganzen Kram wieder in mein Enthoo Pro gebaut^^


----------



## mad-onion (30. November 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Naja, das perfekte Gehäuse gubts für mich nicht, da gibt es nur Eigenbau/modding. 
Die Frage war ja auf die Verarbeitung bezogen. 

Von den Optionen her find ich es teilweise sehr ärgerlich dass meist eine Option die nächste eliminiert. Auch sollte an den Seiten zwischen Mainboard uns Gehäusewand deutlich mehr Platz sein. Im oberen Bereich seitlich Radis anzubringen wäre auch ne tolle Option gewesen, genauso wie ein geteiltes Window, so dass oben fenster und unten Lufteinlass für Lüfter/Radis möglich gewesen wären. Die Laufwerkskäfige sind viel zu klobig... usw.. 
Aber da kommt es halt drauf an was man daraus macht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mad-onion (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

So, weiter gehts, mir gehen langsam die Tubes aus, nachdem schon einiges vermasselt wurde, habe ich jetzt nur noch eine kritisch lange Strecke mit 71cm vom Graka-Ausgang zum 360er Xt54 an der Decke. Da ich so unkonzentriert war, habe ich unter anderem sogar die Silikonnudel zersägt, daher muss ich bei diesem Run erfinderisch sein, also habe ich eine Schraube ins Ende der Silikonnudel gedreht, an der wiwderum si ein Drahtdings von den Bastelsachen meiner Frau hängt. Man nehme so man hat.. So stehts schon in Uromas Kochbuch..  Not macht erfinderisch.. und nachdem es deutschlandweit keine lieferbare 1m Silikonnudel von Momsoon in 12mm gibt, muss es eben so gehen. Die gleiche Liefeesituation betrifft allerdings auch meine Tube-Wahl. Einzige europäische Shops die nach DE liefern und die hat.. sind overclockers.co.uk und Aquatuning, bei beiden allerdings unbekannter Liefertermin, wann es Nachschub gibt kann Aquatuning nicht sagen, da der einzige Einkäufer krankgemeldet ist, bei OcUk hab ich erfahren dass Nachschub "Mitte Oktober" bestellt wurde und bis heute noch nichts ankam. Die letzte Lieferung davor dauerte "7 Wochen" .. Monsoon selbst sagt nur, alles auf Lager, Händler muss einfach nur bestellen.. ?! 

Naja, hier noch ein paar Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mad-onion (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Hallo mal wieder.. Zeit für ein Update: 

Bending:  nachdem sich das Vermessen mit dem Monsoon measuring Kit sich als äußerst umständlich und unpräzise herausgestellt hat, habe ich nun die Anschlussmitte jedes einzelnen Fittings dreidimensional ausgemessen um zukünfig Fehlmessungen zu verhindern. 
Denn die Ergebnisse der mit dem Kit vermessenen Strecken wichen jedes mal leicht ab, sodass ich immer nachträglich anpassen musste. Ok, ich kann die Radis hin und herschieben, aber auch nur einmal, passt das zweite Rohr dann auch wieder nicht, muss es neu.. an der Länge der Enden kann man zwar was machen, aber falsche Strecken innerhalb zweier Bends sind der Todesstoß. Also habe ich jetzt leider nicht mehr genug Material um den Kreislauf zu schliessen. 

Materialmangel: 
Wie bereits angesprochen ist die Lieferbarkeit meiner Wahl an Tubes quasi nicht vorhanden.
Ich habe eben eine Email von Monsoon bekommen, dass die Lieferung einer geringen Menge an OcUk in 10-14 Tagen die Fabrik verlässt. Bis das Material dann bei mir wäre, ist Weihnachten vorbei und so lange werde ich nicht mehr auf meinen Rechner verzichten. 
Darum fühlte ich mich gezwungen, die Farbwahl zu ändern, was das gesamte Konzept auf den Kopf stellte. Ich bin nun auf Blau, genauer gesagt UV Blau ausgewichen, da ich weder undurchsichtige schwarze noch weiße Tubes möchte, noch in England bestellen, wenn es vermeidbar ist. 

Konzept: 
Die farbliche Abstimmung unter den neuen Voraussetzungen ist eine Herausforderung, besonders stellt sich mir die Frage, wie sehr die roten Mainboardkühler das Gesamtbild beeinträchtigen werden. Ob man diese lackieren kann, ohne der Kühlleistung entgegenzuwirken? Oder sollte ich auf ein entsprechendws Board ausweichen ? (Asrock Z97 Extreme 4 z.b.) was mache ich mit den roten eloops? Siese und viele andere Fragen werdwn sich schnell klären müssen, im Meinungen wäre ich froh. 
So long..


----------



## DARPA (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Oh man, läuft ja echt bei dir. Soviel Kagge auf einem Haufen.

Also ganz ehrlich, bevor du jetzt nur wegen der Farbe extra Hardware tauscht, würde ich transparente Tubes nehmen und farbige Flüssigkeit. Damit wärst du auch in Zukunft flexibler und musst beim Aufrüsten nicht zwingend nach Farbschema kaufen. Oder allein schon wenn du mal andere Farbe willst (oder clean und farblos), und glaub mir, das willst du irgendwann


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Moin
Nimm doch Acryl
Monsoon Hardline Acryl Tube 16/13mm, 62cm, 4er-Pack - rot

Die Farbe würde ich jetzt noch mehr wechseln und am Mainboard was zu lackieren und die Eloops raus werfen ist m.m.n auch ne schlechte Idee.

Oder klare tubes und Rote Flüssigkeit

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mad-onion (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Ja das mit der Farbwahl ist nun zu spät, Bestellung hab ich gestern schon gemacht. 
Zusätzlich kommt jetzt Mayhems X1 (verträgt sich mit PETG!) Ebenfalls in UV Blau, dann sieht der Agb nicht so fremd aus. Ebenfalls habe ich schon eine Dose Sprühlack Azurblau Metallic gekauft. Ob ich die Mobo-Kühler lackiere, hängt von noch ausstehenden Recherchen ab. Jedenfalls bekommen die Kühlrippen der Graka-Backplate diese Farbe. 

Auf die Idee mit den Acryltubes von Monsoon  bin ich auch schon gekommen, nur leider sind die für den geplanten Verlauf zu Kurz. Die längste Leitung beträgt satte 81cm. Auch habe ich mich jetzt schon auf die Petg biegetechnisch eingeschossen.  Klare Monsoon  PETG Hardtubes bekommt man derzeit nur aus England. Andere Marken sind höchstwahrscheinlich genauso inkompatibel zu meinen Fittings wie die von Alphacool. 
Um es drauf ankommen zu lassen fehlt mir sowohl Zeit als auch Geduld.

Nachtrag: 
Bzgl. der Silikonnudel habe ich von Monsoon die Info bekommen, dass Aquatuning diese auf einer Rolle als Meterware erhält und selbst zuschneidet und verpackt!? Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wieso bei dem 1m Angebot "Liefertermin unbekannt" steht, die 30cm Variante aber weiterhin verfügbar ist?!


----------



## keks4 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Bzgl. der Silikonnudel habe ich von Monsoon die Info bekommen, dass Aquatuning diese auf einer Rolle als Meterware erhält und selbst zuschneidet und verpackt!? Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wieso bei dem 1m Angebot "Liefertermin unbekannt" steht, die 30cm Variante aber weiterhin verfügbar ist?!



Rolle fast leer wahrscheinlich


----------



## mad-onion (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Ja wahrscheinlich hat der Azubi/Praktikant bei Lieferung der Rolle als ABM den Auftrag bekommen 30cm Stücke zu schneiden und zu verpacken.

Jetzt ist mir auch noch das Drahtdings samt Schraube abgerissen und die Nudel hängt im letzten Rohr.. 
Hab noch eine 1m nudel bei ebay geschossen


----------



## mad-onion (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

So, ich hab die Nudel rausoperiert und alle langen Leitungen sind jetzt zur Ansicht mal drin, Allerdings gefallen mir einige Bends so gar nicht, auch ist der Tube von Cpu Ausgang zum 360er Radi an der Decke etwas zu kurz am Radiator-Ende, etwa 1cm, natürlich könnte ich das dann trotzdem noch anschliessen, aber dann wären die Strecken nicht mehr parallel und die Optik zerstört. Außerdem befürchte ich bei zu starken Spannungen eine Gefahr der Undichtigkeit bei diesen Fittings. Was mich auch sehr ärgert ist der 90° Rotary Adapter, der hat so viel Spiel, dass das Gewicht des leeren Rohres ausreichend ist, um so weit zu kippen, dass ein rechter Winkel (auf den ersten Blick erkennbar) nicht mehr vorhanden ist.  Es ist bisher der einzige von vier vorhandenen, den ich einsetze, da ich diese nur im absoluten Notfall einsetzen will um den Durchfluß möglichst wenig zu bremsen. 
Ich finde mit dieser Anordnung ist es (wenn alles sitzt wie es soll) sehr schön anzusehen. 
Die vier langen Strecken verlaufen parallel, wie Treppenstufen, allesamt hoch genug um am Mainboard noch alles bequem zu erreichen. 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder die zeigen, wo die Reise hingehen soll..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mad-onion (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

So, heute sind die Tubes in UV Blau angekommen. Diesmal auch deutlich besser verpackt. Diesmal hab ich dann drei 4er Sets genommen, um genug Vorrat zu haben. Eine Packung war mal wieder schon geöffnet worden, aber den Tubes gehts gut, alles heil angekommen. 

Das dumme ist nur, dass ich aufgrund dieses Produktbildes bestellt habe:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte mir "what you see is what you get" hat ja bei den roten auch gepasst, aber diesmal?! 
Hier einmal in normalem Licht: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier unter UV-Licht einer 1.20m Röhre im sonst dunklen Raum: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt sag mir mal einer das wäre dem Produktbild entsprechend.. 

Natürlich kann Aquatuning nichts dafür, die verwenden die Vorlagen vom Hersteller. 

Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle tun? Diese jetzt verbauen und das Mayhems X1 UV blau rein oder zurück damit und drauf warten bis irgendwann mal wieder ein paar rote Tubes verfügbar sind und darauf hoffen, dass man noch welche von den paar abkriegt, die überhaupt ankommen... ?? 
Oder dritte Möglichkeit: die gesamte Wakü rauswerfen, auf Lukü zurückrudern und den ganzen Schmu verhökern oder an die Wand klatschen?! 

Ich schnall das einfach nicht, warum jagt ein verdammtes Problem das andere und bringt noch Freunde mit? Kann nicht mal irgendwas so laufen wie geplant? 
Irgendwer da oben scheint es auf mich abgesehen zu haben.. Ich hab sowas von keinen Bock mehr..


----------



## mad-onion (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

So, mal wieder was dazu gelernt, Monsoon Petg kann durchaus brechen, man muß nur den falschen Rohrabschneider wählen.. : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte einfach einen präziseren Cut als mit der Säge in dem Anschlag, das führt trotzdem noch zu "Bäuchen".. naja..


----------



## chaotium (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Warum kaufst du nicht einfach normale Acryl Hardtubes? Ich hab 50m für knapp 25€ Bekommen.

Scheiss auf PETG


----------



## brooker (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

... hey, du hast dich bis hier durchgebissen und das wirklich gut! Du wirst doch jetzt nicht die Flinte ins Korn werfen und dich den Herausforderungen ergeben. Finde, wie bisher auch, eine gute Lösung und bring dieses geile Projekt zu Ende. Go go go ...


----------



## mad-onion (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Ich glaube ich habe es ein paar Posts vorher schonmal erklärt, der von mir erstellte Verlauf der Tubes macht es leider unöglich auf Acryl umzusteigen, denn die Acryl Tubs sind deutlich kürzer, um nicht zu sagen "zu kurz".. Es ist nunmal ein Core X9, viel Platz bedeutet auch viel Strecke. Außerdem sind diese Tubes wesentlich besser zu verarbeiten als z.B. das Equivalent von Alphacool, ganz zu schweigen von Acryl.

Ich habe jetzt nochmalalle Nerven zusammen gerafft und mache mich ans Remake mit den nicht wirklich blauenTubes. Ich werde wenns sein muß die Nacht durchmachen. Es liegt noch soviel Arbeit vor mir die erst gemacht werden kann,wenn die Tubes alle Sitzen...
Dann wird eine neue Plexiglasplatte mit passenden Durchlässen versehen und lackiert. Der Graka-Kühler wird noch teil-lackiert, Noch mehr Plexiglas wird angepasst, abgeklebt, doppelt lackiert, weitere 100 RGB LEDs werden ihren Bestimmungsorten angepasst und montiert. 
Ich schwanke imernoch zwischen einem liegenden (schwebenden) Phobya Balancer 250 und einem ziemlich im Abseits stehenden Aqualis ECO 450.. 

Danke für die aufmunternden Worte, das gibt Kraft weiterzumachen..


----------



## brooker (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

*Pott Kaffee hinstell*


----------



## Thaurial (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Danke für die aufmunternden Worte, das gibt Kraft weiterzumachen..




kopf hoch!


----------



## SpatteL (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Was meinst du mit "zu kurz"?
Die gibt es doch als Meterware.
2,50€ für 1m bei eBay, ist allerdings nur transparent.


----------



## mad-onion (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

So, bis kurz nach vier hab ich durchgehalten.
Die vier langen Strecken hab ich jetzt hinter mir.
Seltsamerweise Haben die neuen Tubes nicht nur eine andere Folierung (Klebefolie, rot: Beutel) sondern sind auch noch durchweg etwas schlanker. Konnte man die roten Tubes noch in den Plastikkappen einstecken um  anzupassen, haben die UV-blauen keinen Halt und fallen einfach aus den Anschlüssen wenn diese nach unten zeigen. Auch werden sie einen Tick schneller weich und verformen sich rasch beim erhitzen. Besonders dann, wenn man auf einer Seite nur noch ein abgewinkeltes Sück mitdrehen kann, was mich ziemlich Nerven gekostet hat. Naja, auch hier sind wieder ein paar Stellen dabei, die ich mir anders gewünscht hätte, was aber wohl nur Meistern vorbehalten ist, die genau wissen wann die perfekte Tenperautur erreicht ist, werden die Tubes zu lang erhitzt, verjüngt und/oder verschrumpelt die Biegestrecke, zu heiß fürs Material ansich ist es dennoch nicht, da keine Bläschen entstehen. 
Naja, hier mal zur Ansicht das bisher bekannte nit den neuen Tubes, mag ein wenig schief rüberkommen, ist aber der Tatsache geschuldet, dass diese wie oben erwähnt keinen großen Halt in den Fittings finden, erst wenn die Kappen abgeklebt sind wird es mir möglich sein alles in gerader Ausrichtung zu fotografieren, da ich sonst zu wenige Hände habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Meterware von Ebay angeht, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass die passen, weil ja nur "echte" 5/8" und nicht 16mm  Außendurchmesser in die Kappen der Fittings rutschen..  Im Normalfall hätte ich es ausprobiert, aber mein Geduldsfaden ist quasi nicht mehr vorhanden.. 
Ich bin einfach nur noch froh, wenn alles fertig ist.


----------



## chaotium (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

ähm ich hab ein LD Cooling PCV8 Gehäuse, das ist ein bisschen größer als dein X9 XD

Und es gibt die Acryl rohre bis zu 2m...

acryl-plexiglas-shop - acryl-plexiglas-shop Plexiglasrohr ø 12/10 mm 1033


----------



## mad-onion (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Xd.. das mag ja alles sein, aber ich habe ja jetzt alles was ich brauchte.  
Das einzige was mir noch Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist die Wahl und Positionierung des Agbs. Den Aqualis eco 450 würde ich zwar gern nehmen, aber dann hab ich keine Idee wie ich einen Fillport realisieren soll.. der phobya balancer 250 hätte dieses Problem nicht, hat aber "nur" Plexiglas und ist sehr dünn..


----------



## chaotium (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Ich hab den Aqualis mit  drei Ports am Deckel, nimmste halt den ^^


----------



## mad-onion (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Ja, och hab auch schon an ein T-Stück mit Kugelhahn gedacht aber das passt dann nach oben hin nicht.  Der andere Deckel ist ne klasse Idee, werde ich aber wenn, erst später umsetzen.

Wenn schon der Phobya, dann wollte ich ihn zumindest horizontal ausrichten, dazu bräuchte ich noch einen 45° Adapter in Matt schwarz von Monsoon mit 16mm Außendurchmesser für den Fillport. Ich hab hier im Marktplatz auch Anfang der Woche jemanden gefunden der mir gleich drei davon anbietet, allerdings meldet der sich nicht mehr und jetzt ists halt zu spät. 

Jetzt kommt der Phobya Vertikal in die Front, allerdings upside down, denn am eigentlichen "Boden" sind vier Zugänge, am Deckel nur einer. Letzerer wird also zur Pumpenversorgung verwendet, während ein seitlicher Port des anderen Endes über ein nur 7,6cm kurzes Rohr direkt vom Höchsten Radiator gespeist wird. 

Der gesamte Streckenverlauf ist auf möglichst gute Selbstentlüftung optimiert. Nur an 4 Stellen müssen die Luftblasen beim Entlüften bergab, was sich leider nicht vermeiden ließ. Bedenkt man die Gesamtstrecke von etwa drei Metern, erscheinen insgesamt 18cm abwärts in Fließrichtung verschmerzbar. 

Der Grundgedanke dahinter war die erfahrungsgemäß schwierige Entlüftung in der Vergangenheit, vor allem wegen des großen Volumens des CoreX9 und der unhantlichen und schwergewichtigen Rumheberei mit Angstschweiß im Nacken.. 

Falls jemand weiß, ob man die Aquastream auch auf die Seite legen kann, dass der ausgang zur Seite zeigt, bitte melden, das würde dieses Thema zusätzlich begünstigen.


----------



## mad-onion (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

So, der Fortschritt ist langsam aber stetig. 
Hier ein paar Impressionen in Bildern: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Objekt zum Probesprühen der metallic azurblau Farbe kam mir eine ungewöhnliche Idee.. 
Das Objekt der Wahl war eins der Probestücke von den Alphacool Tubes, anhand des Ergebnisses bin ich nun echt ins grübeln gekommen, ob ich das übernehmen sollte.. 
Siehe da: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpatteL (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Die aquastream kannst du auch auf die Seite legen, dafür sind da ja auch extra die Schienen für die Bodenplatte.


----------



## mad-onion (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Die aquastream kannst du auch auf die Seite legen, dafür sind da ja auch extra die Schienen für die Bodenplatte.



Ok, hab mich halt nur gefragt ob dann evtl die Entlüftung nicht mehr hinhaut.. Luftkammern in der Pumpe ist ja das letzte was man will..


----------



## mad-onion (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Großer Schritt nach vorn.. Rohre und Nerven Fertig! 
Nach jetzt inkl. der roten Tubes insgesamt etwa "16 Metern Rohr", ein paar Fehlmessungen, in die falsche Richtung biegen, hin- und her-überlegen, an der falschen Biegung sägen, kompletten Farbwechsel mangels lieferbarem Nachschub, Schlafentzug und sogar Träumen vom Projekt sind nun 7 Verbindungen zwischen 6cm und 81cm entstanden, die dem gewünschten Verlauf entsprechen... Pfff.. was ein Ritt!

So gern hätte ich den Aqualis AGB eingesetzt, doch der passte einfach nicht zum Entlüftungs-optimierten Verlauf.  Auch der Phobya Balancer wird dem Konzept nur mit Griff in die Trickkiste gerecht und hängt nun "Upside-Down" um einen leicht zugänglichen Fillport zu haben. Auch liesse sich so noch eventuell eine g1/4" LED nachrüsten, was ich aber momentan nicht vorhabe. 

Natürlich sind nicht alle Bends perfekt, auch wenn man meinen sollte, dass ich mich nach so vielen Metern gut eingependelt haben sollte. Es hat sich jedoch gezeigt, dass die roten Tubes deutlich bessere Qualität aufwiesen, die "blauen" waren teils uneben in den Wänden und die Wandstärke war im krassen Gegensatz zu den perfekten roten Tubes an mancjen Stellen sehr ungleichmäßig. Auch haben mir die Mandrels mit der Vorgabe, mindestens einen Abstand von 7.5cm zwischen zwei um 90° verdrehten 90°-Kurven es wirklich nicht leicht gemacht, zumal das fixieren mit den Schrauben eine ziemlich wackelige Angelegenheit ist, die in meinem Fall auf die im Herstellervideo vorgeführte Weise eher ein Glücksspiel als präzise war.  

Nunja, ich bin jedenfalls heilfroh, dass dieser Part nun vorbei ist und ich mich den weiteren Modifikationen widmen kann. 

Eine neue Plexiglasplatte zur Abdeckung steht schon bereit und will verarbeitet werden, eine weitere davon möchte auch noch ihrem neu ins Konzept dazugekommenen Zweck zugeführt werden. Der Grafikkartenkühler bekommt etwas mehr Farbe und die Beleuchtung wird nochmal einschlägig geändert. 

Ich schätze mal noch bis zum Wochenende wird es dauern, bis dann endlich alles bereit fürs befüllen ist.  Dazu hab ich mir für PETG ungefährliches Mayhems X1 Konzentrat in UV Blau zugelegt und bereits mit 1650ml Dest. Wasser veemischt, Herstellervorgabe war 1750ml. Der dabei herausgekommene Farbton ist erfreuluch nah an meinem azurblauen Lack, welcher zwar auf den Alphacooltubes schön aussieht, aber nicht auf meine jetztigen Tubes übergehen wird. 

Hier also nun ein paar Bilder.. 
(Die Klebestreifen an den Rohrendwn dienen der Fixierung, blau ist nämlich dünner als rot und hat spiel.. warum auch immer..)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter geht es om folgenden Post..


----------



## mad-onion (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Und noch mehr Bilder.. 
(Zuerst der Ablaufhahn) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, das wars erstmal wieder, ich muß jetzt weitermachen, die Durchführungen für die Plexiglasplatte müssen vermessen ind gebohrt werden. 

Ich hoffe, euch gefällts so gut wie mir..


----------



## D8TRacer (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Glückwunsch! Habe demnächst was ähnliches vor wie du, nur in einem Core X5. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit den Monsoon Fittigen? Lässt sich damit gut arbeiten?


----------



## mad-onion (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*



D8TRacer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Habe demnächst was ähnliches vor wie du, nur in einem Core X5. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit den Monsoon Fittigen? Lässt sich damit gut arbeiten?


Danke, hat auch wirklich lang genug gedauert.
Die Erfahrungen mit den Monsoon Fittings sind noch nicht abgeschlossen, denn das Aufkleben der Plastikkappen an den Rohrenden kommt noch dran. Bisher kann ich schonmal soviel dazu sagen:
-Durch die Bauweise der Fittings (man kann alles von der Grundplatte demontieren) ist ein sehr präzises Ausmessen möglich.
-Der innere Sechskant-Inbus passt nicht auf einen meiner Inbusschlüssel, da amerikanisches Maß, aber der "Wrench" der jedem 6er Pack beiliegt kann dafür auch genommen werden. Nicht mit einem zu kleinen Inbus versuchen, da dieser in dem Silber schnell verkantet und unschöne Macken hinterließe. 
- Vor Einbau / verkleben "alle" Dichtungsringe entfernen und an einen geschützten Ort legen, erst bei Endmontage kommt je ein Ring pro Fitting zwischen Rohr und Grundplatte
-Bedingt durch die nötige Verklebung der Enden unbedingt drauf achten, dass die Verschlussschrauben "vorher" und "richtig herum" über das entsprechende Rohrende gezogen und mit einem Streifen Malerkrepp weiter innen gegen abrutschen fixiert werden.
- Tubes passen nicht von allen Herstellern, zb. Alphacool Tubes sind inkompatibel (auch mit dem Mandrel Kit) Sicherheitshalber auf Tubes vom gleichen Hersteller setzen, die wirklich wesentlich besser zu verarbeiten sind als die bereits genannten Alphacool Pendants. 5/8" sind entgegen der in Shops angegebenen 16mm in diesesm Fall "tatsächlich wörtlich" zu nehmen, 16mm ist dicker, wenn auch nur ~0,2mm, aber es reicht, um inkompatibel zu sein.
- Winkeladapter, die zu nah aneinander sitzen, nehmen sich gegebenenfalls gegenseitig ´die Bewegungsfreiheit durch die besonderen Ausmaße.
Diese gibt es auch als "Lightport"-Variante, welche sich nicht nur zum beleuchten mit entsprechenden LED-Aufsätzen oder einschrauben von Temp-Sensoren eignen, sondern auch sehr gut und platzsparend als "T-Adapter" einsetzbar sind (zb. für Ablauf/Fillport)

Bisheriges Fazit: Wenn man die einzigartige Optik und die hohe Stabilität zu schätzen weiß, ist das Monsoon System außerordentlich epfehlenswert. Natürlich hat man mit diesen Fittings einen erhöhten Präzisionsaufwand (Rohrenden sollten möglichst plan enden und präzise ausgemessen sein), der sich im Endergebnis aber durchaus lohnt. Die Verarbeitungsqualität der Fittings ist sehr hochwertig und makellos.
Die Winkeladapter haben einen erhöhten Platzbedarf, das sollte bei der Wahl insbesondere der Kühler berücksichtigt werden. 
Einen Mindest-Lochabstand von 3cm für 90° und 3,5cm für 45° sollte freie Ausrichtung ohne Kollision gewährleisten. 


Was das Core X5 ansich angeht, ist es ja lediglich ein verkürztes X9. Bei Deckenmontage von Radiatoren würde ich aus Sicherheitsgründen dringend von Anschlüssen oberhalb des Mainboards abraten. Sollte das dir egal sein und du einen möglichst kurze Distanzen zwischen den einzelnen Stationen überbrücken wollen, sollten bei Deckenontage auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeiten durch X-Flow Radiatoren in Erwägung gezogen werden.


----------



## D8TRacer (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Hi,

erst mal Danke für deine kleine Zusammenfassung. Das hilft schon mal sehr weiter. 
Müssen die Kunststoffkappen wirklich genau passend gesetzt sein? Oder sind da 1-2° Luft? Lässt sich das mit leichtem druck im Notfall auf das Rohr ausgleichen? 
Habe selbst noch keine Wakü gebaut und bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich sofort mit Hardtubes einsteigen soll.
Daher wollte ich zunächst einen CPU-only Kreislauf mit Softtubes machen. Die Fittinge kann ich ja dann umbauen auf HT, sobald die GPU dazu kommt. 

Die von dir angesprochene Problematik mit den Radiatoren ist im Deckel ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber ich dachte mir, dass die Anschlüsse an der GPU/CPU genauso undicht werden können, weshalb das Mainboard eh nass wird. 
Ob das Wasser vom Radiator langsam runter läuft am Rohr, oder sich am Block rausdrück, ist ja ziemlich egal, da beides blöd.


----------



## SpatteL (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Alleine wegen dem umständlichen ankleben der Kappen würde ich keine der entsprechenden Monsoon Fittinge nehmen.

@D8TRacer:
So weit ich weiß sind bis auf die paar speziellen Monsoon Fittinge, alle anderen zum Stecken oder mit Überwurfmutter wie bei normalen Schläuchen.


----------



## mad-onion (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Für Hardtubes gibt es von Monsoon auh noch die Evolution-Serie, welche seit etwa einem Jahr in der verbesserten Version 2 hergestellt wird.
Version 1 hatte doch vielen zu viel Spiel und zu wenig halt. Die mir bekannten Shops, die überhaupt Monsoon Fittings verkaufen, bieten teilweise auch die Evolution an, jedoch fand ich bisher keine Angabe welche Version, auch die Produktbilder entsprechen noch der Version 1. Beide Versionen haben gemeinsam, dass es keine Plastikkappen zum aufkleben gibt. Sie unterscheiden sich optisch jedoch beide deutlich von den sonstigen Fittings. Was die Schlauchanschlüsse angeht, die brauchen natürlich auch keine aufzuklebenden Enden.  

Das dumme ist nur leider dass manche Produkte von Monsoon gar nicht in deutschen Shops angeboten werden oder selten bis fast überhaupt nicht lieferbar. So zum Beispiel auch der modulare AGB, den es sehr ähnlich auch von Watercool im Baukastensystem gibt, oder manche Rohrfarben (Neongelb, Gelb, Orange..Neongrün, grün)

Ich persönlich störe mich nicht am aufkleben. In meinem Fall hat sich heute herausgestellt, dass aufgrund des geringeren Durchmessers der blauen Rohre deutlich mehr von dem Kleber benötigt wird, als im Erklärvideo von Monsoon bei Youtube. Trotzdem hat für 14 Kappen eine Flasche von dem Kleber gereicht, es ist sogar noch etwas übrig. Ich habe von Anfang an zwei Flaschen eingeplant. Hätte ich die roten Rohre verklebt, würde das sicher für 2-3x so viele reichen. mit soviel mehrbedarf an Kleber hab ich dann die feine Spitze weggelassen, Auch lassen sich so Luftbläschen viel einfacher vermeiden.
Ich habe mir ja extra so eine Pediküre-UV-Lampe zugelegt, Mr.Philips von Monsoon empfahl mir jedoch, dararuf zu verzichten und die Tubes einfach raus zu legen, selbst an einem verregneten, stark bewölktem Tag sei die UV-Strahlung ausreichend um den Kleber zu härten, dann halt 5 inuten pro Seite anstatt 2-3.. 
Leider ist mir die Sonne heute schneller abgehauen als mir lieb war, weshalb ich gleich doch mal die Lampe ausprobieren werde.
nur 5 der 14 Caps sind rechtzeitig ausgehärtet.

Nachtrag: Das Aushärten mit dem UV-Strahler mit vier U-Röhren hat tadellos funktioniert.


----------



## mad-onion (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Soderle, gestern Abend habe ich mir den GPU-Kühler vorgenommen und eine erschreckende Entdekung gemacht..
ich besitze einen Alphacool GPX A 290 M07 GPU-Kühler.
Auf diesem wollte ich bessere WLP auf der GPU auftragen, Bei der  Demontage ist mir mit Schrecken aufgefallen, dass um sämtliche  Wärmeleitpads herum Flüssigkeit auf der Platine und am Kühler ist, der Rest der Karte jedoch ist normal (trocken).
Kühlmittelaustritt kann ich ausschliessen, da zuvor rotes DP Ultra  genutzt wurde, die Flüssigkeit auf der Platine jedoch farblos ist.
 Bedeutet das, dass ich die Pads austauschen muß? Und wenn ja, wie heißen die? Ich habe nur Tütchen mit verschiedenfarbigen Punkten laut Anleitung geleert.. es sind wohl drei verschiedene Pad-Sorten.. Hat da wer eine Ahnung


----------



## leon676 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Also, zu der Flüssigkeit kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, aber hier wäre die glaube ich billigste Lösung, wenn du alle Pads wieder haben willst: Alphacool NexXxoS GPX Beipack 3W/mk | Warmeleitpad | Warmeleitmittel | Aquatuning Germany
Alle anderen Lösungen wären durch die unterschiedlichen Dicken teurer.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Alleine wegen dem umständlichen ankleben der Kappen würde ich keine der entsprechenden Monsoon Fittinge nehmen.


Für mich ist nicht nur der zusätzlich Aufwand, sondern auch eine zusätzliche Klebeverbindung am Anschluss ein absolutes Gegenargument. Ich nutz seit fast 5 Jahre nur (12mm-)Steckverbinder und bin bisher damit nur zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## mad-onion (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Tja, ist alles eine persönliche Entscheidung. Es gibt ja genug Auswahl um für jeden Geschmack etwas zu finden.
Ich mache hier ja keine Werbung, darum sehe ich es auch nicht als eine Aufgabe, andere von bestimmten Produkten zu überzeugen.

Mir persönlich gefällt das Konzept so gut, dass ich bereit war, viel Geld dafür auszugeben und den "Aufwand" auf mich zu nehmen.
Der enorme Halt und die Steifheit der Tubes geben mir ein gutes, sicheres Gefühl. Da kann an auch mal was im Rechner basteln ohne Angst, ein Rohr zu berühren und es vielleicht so weit zu drücken, dass es tropft. Und solange ich damit glücklich bin ist doch alles tutti..  

Aber nun zum eigentlichen Update

Heute habe ich gereinigt und lackiert. Die Radiatoren und der GPU Kühler nach Anleitung hier im Forum-Howto, so mit Cilit Bang grün und Orange.. war eine ziemlich spritzige Angelegenheit, aber eine Frau freute sich so sehr dass ich auch mal Putzmittel benutze, da durfte das Bad direkt mal mitgemacht werden... 
Der GPU Kühler war erstaunlicherweise ziemlich beschwerdefrei im inneren. Dessen Backplate habe ich dann noch farblich an die neue Farbgebung angepasst. Die Mainboardkühler lasse ich in Ruhe, in 5-6 Monaten kommt sowieso wieder ein neues Mobo samt CPU und Ram.
Ich hoffe wirklich dass die RyZen CPUs ++so +gut werden wie es bisher den Anschein macht, dann würde ich liebend gern wieder zu AMD wechseln. Der Kauf des I5 hat sich sehr seltsam angefühlt. Obwohl er deutlich mehr Leistung als sein Vorgänger, der Phenom2 X4 965 BE brachte, hatte ich noch nie zuvor so wenig Spass an einer neuen CPU, Intel ist mir irgendwie ziemlich unsympathisch.
Aber zurück zum Thema... Die Backplate vorzubereiten war eine ziemliche Fummelei. Leider haben sich an ein Paar stellen trotz Malerkrepp blaue Spots eingeschlichen, von denen ich mir momentan noch nicht sicher bin, wie ich sie wieder wegbekomme ohne an die Stellen zu stoßen, die blau bleiben sollen... Wattestäbchen und spiritus..ok, aber zu dicke Spitze..

Ein paar Bilder gibts natürlich auch.. in 5 min..


----------



## mad-onion (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

So.. hier noch die versprochenen Bilder..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

... wenn du was Feineres als Wattestäbchen brauchst, mache dir nen Holzspachtel oder einen aus Kunststoff, ne Lage Stoff drüber süannen und los geht's


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Der enorme Halt und die Steifheit der Tubes geben mir ein gutes, sicheres Gefühl. Da kann an auch mal was im Rechner basteln ohne Angst, ein Rohr zu berühren und es vielleicht so weit zu drücken, dass es tropft. Und solange ich damit glücklich bin ist doch alles tutti..


Glaub mir, selbst bei den von mir verwendeten BP-Steckanschlüssen kann man Rohren ziehen und drücken, ohne dass was undicht wird. Zwei Dichtungen tun dabei ihr bestes 

Aber ich stimm dir zu, es gibt so ein breites Sortiment an Anschlüssen, da ist für jeden Geschmack was dabei. Und es muss auch keiner zu etwas überzeugt werden 

Bin gespannt, wie es bei dir weiter geht. Deine Arbeit hier gefällt mir sehr gut...


----------



## mad-onion (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Newsflash.. kleiner Bildernachschub vor dem Befüllen.. Erläuterungen folgen später



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mad-onion (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Feddich... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr kommt später habe gerade nicht viel Zeit


----------



## chaotium (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Sieht  cool aus, aber warum laufen die Rohre nicht parallel xD  *duck und weg*


----------



## D8TRacer (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Finde ich auch! Macht schon echt was her! Ich denke das Foto täuscht etwas, da der PC dort auch nicht gerade ist. So sieht es jetzt wohl schlimmer aus, als wie es in der Realität ist.
Was für ein Material hast du noch mal für die Zwischenplatte genommen?


----------



## mad-onion (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Hallo, ich gehe mal kurz auf die Fragen und Anmerkungen ein. 
Symmetrie: leider richtig gesehen das erste schiefe Rohr ist das zweite von oben, was daran liegt dass das 90° Fitting zu viel Spiel hat da es sich um einen Rotaryfitting handelt. Dadurch wird das Rohr vom eigenen Gewicht und dem vom Wasser bis an die Grenze des Spiels dieses Fittings heruntergedrückt. Setze ich ich stattdessen ein gerades Fitting ein, befinden sich beide Rohre der Grafikkarte auf selber Höhe was auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ist. 

Der zweite Kandidat ist das unterste Rohr. Das hat damit zu tun dass ich die Seite am Radiator etwas zu kurz gesägt habe. Ich habe noch zwei Tubes übrig und werde das und demnächst noch eins davon machen und es ersetzen. 

Die Platten: 
Hierbei handelt es sich um Bastlerglas aus dem Obi Baumarkt in 4mm Stärke oben und 2mm fürs Schild. In diesem Fall in 25 x 50 cm, für die obere Platte auf 35 x 25  und für das Schild 12,5 auf 50 gekürzt. Die Platten sind jeweils von der Hinterseite lackiert wodurch eine brilliante Spiegelung bei Draufsicht entsteht. 
Die Lackierung des Schildes ist mir leider nicht so gut gelungen wie ich mir das gewünscht hätte daher wird auch dieses demnächst noch mal ersetzt und zwar diesmal vom Profi angefertigt. 

Zum Glück habe ich beim befüllen reichlich Zewa ausgelegt. Das nachträgliche nachhärten der Klebeverbindung mangels Sonnenlicht hätte ich lieber lassen sollen und stattdessen noch mal von vorne beginnen. Da ich das nicht tat haben drei Anschlüsse leider Flüssigkeit durchgelassen zum Glück ohne größere Zwischenfälle zu erzeugen. Ich habe diese dann bei Tageslicht nachgeklebt mit neuem Kleber und neuen Köpfen und jetzt ist alles trocken. 

Beim Befüllen/Entlüften ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Kühlmittel schnell schäumt. Durchqueren Luftblasen einen der Kühler, kommt Schaum heraus. Beim mischen des Kühlmittels habe ich mich an die Anleitung gehalten. Es sind jetzt 1.9l im Kreislauf.

Hinter dem Schriftzug befinden sich zwei weitere LED-Stripes in je 50cm welche ausschließlich das Schild beleuchten diese bekommen Strom über den USB-Anschluss und haben ebenfalls eine eigene Fernbedienung, lassen sich aber auch teils über die FB des 5m- Led-Stripes steuern.

Ich finde die neue Farbe der Backplate meiner Grafikkarte trifft sehr gut die Farbe der Flüssigkeit in den Rohren.

Weitere Bilder und ein Video werden folgen. 
Allerdings bin ich etwas im Weihnachtsstress weswegen es etwas dauern kann. 

Ja es ist nicht perfekt geworden, es ist mein erstes Hardtubeprojekt. Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.


----------



## Mattmax (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Sehr schön gemacht.... nur der Kratzer auf dem Seitenteil ist etwas, was die Optik leicht zerstört.


----------



## mad-onion (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

JA den habe ich beim Zusammenbau verursacht, ich bin geplatzt als ich das bemerkt habe.. die ganze Tortur hier.. und dann so ein toller scratch 
Aber damit nicht genug, auch die von mir wieder zurückgebogenen Pins haben sich scheinbar unter dem Druck des CPU-Kühlerswieder von ihrer Kontaktfläche entfernt, wodurch ich andauernd wieder so nen tollen Smiley auf blauem Hintergrund zu sehen bekomme, also müssen 2 von 4 Ramriegeln wieder raus dachte ich mir.. ok.. rausgemacht, ging erstmal ne Weile gut, jetzt stürzt er auch mit den beiden anderen unregelmäßig mit der selben Message ab..  
Meine Reserven sind Restlos aufgebraucht, die übriggebliebenen Komponenten der Wakü verkaufen sich trotz hohem Interesse nicht wirklich und ein Z97 Board mit der selben Sockelposition und annähernd gleicher Ausstattung ist scheinbar selbst gebraucht unter 100€ ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


----------



## Wortakrobat (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Trotz aller Probleme - Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Ergebnis.

Bin grade alle Seiten durch gegangen, oder besser gesagt habe sie aufgesaugt. Bedingt durch mein eigenes Projekt (bei mir stapeln sich derzeit die Kartonagen der Komponenten einer zwei Kreis Wakü, Sleeves etc...) war mein Interesse natürlich ein ganz besonders starkes - zudem herrscht eine gewisse Komponentenähnlichkeit... (Verwende ebenfalls die Monsoon in 16/10mm, zwei Magicool DCP450 in zweiter Revision mit 2 Befüllöffnungen im Deckel da ich meine alte DCP450 wunderbar finde, Magicool Radis etc...) Tubing mit diesen Monsoon Anschlüssen war mir persönlich neu - nach genauerer Betrachtung zweifle ich nun ob der "das-musst-du-haben-Virus" nicht doch erneut zuschlägt und ich doch noch das "tuben" austeste.... 

Zusammenfassend also vielen Dank für dein Worklog - er hat mich bereichert. 

Eventuell lasse ich mich zu selbigem hinreißen - wenn es doch endlich ZEN zu kaufen geben würde und man die eigentliche Hardware bestellen könnte...


----------



## mad-onion (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

So, es hat sich ja länger nix getan, jetzt gibts nochmal ein Update:
Und zwar habe ich mir erstmal neuen Ram zugelegt. ICh habe jetzt ein 16GB Avexir Blitz z87Edition mit LEDs DDR3 2800, da ich die Wakü erstmal in Ruhe lassen wollte. 
Das hat so ein paar Probleme mit sich gebracht, denn die Module wollten mit aktiviertem XMP-Profil nicht so recht, "sieben" Bluescreens in 30 Minuten war mir dann doch etwas heikel. 
Also habe ich mich erst nochmal schlau gemacht und herausgefunden, dass es wohl auch mitunter an der Güte des IMC liegt, ob diese Geschwindigkeit funzt, 
also habe ich laut Empfehlung von der8auer die System Agent Voltage mal um 0,1v erhöht, was aber auch nur mit einer Geschwindigkeit von DDR3 2400 Erfolg brachte. 
Da die Module jetzt aber trotzdem im Single-Channel laufen (Channel A will ja nicht) und das auch nur eine Übergangslösung sein sollte, habe ich nun noch passend zum Farbschema ein Ersatzboard besorgt.
Ein gebrauchtes ASrock Z97 Extreme6. Ja, Asrock.. das ist genauso ein mieses Gefühl in der Magengegend wie der Kauf einer Intel CPU, aber bis zum Plattformwechsel dauert es noch etwas und bis dahin wird es wohl reichen.
Immerhin passt die Farbgebung nun zum Rest und vor allem kann es meine 3-Pin-Lüfter steuern, was "kein einziges Gigabyte z97 Board" drauf hat! 
Der Sockel sitzt etwa weiter vom I/O Panel weg, weswegen dann nochmal 2 tubes neu gemacht werden müssen, aber die habe ich ja noch auf Lager, 
auch Caps sind noch 4 Stück da, also daran wird es nicht scheitern.  Nur die Eloops an den 360ern sind immernoch rot. 
Das Board trifft im Laufe der nächsten Woche bei mir ein und wird dann nach Funktionstests eingebaut.

Jetzt muss ich erstmal recherchieren, was ich alles beim Boardtausch brücksichtigen muß, wenn ich Win10 nicht neu aufsetzen will. (das will ich auf gar keinen Fall) In diesem Fall wären Tipps gern gesehn 

Außerdem hab ich beim befüllen noch ein kleines Video gemacht. 
Wer gut hinsieht wird erkennen, dass es am vorderen Deckenradi aussen runtertropft, dieses und das Fitting am Einlass des CPU-Kühlers musste ich neu abdichten, 
also die Kappen mit UV-Kleber neu befestigen, was aber ein Kinderspiel war. Wer will, kann es sich hier anschauen: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GLS7OAiaTc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Wer gut hinsieht wird erkennen, dass es am vorderen Deckenradi aussen runtertropft, dieses und das Fitting am Einlass des CPU-Kühlers musste ich neu abdichten,
> also die Kappen mit UV-Kleber neu befestigen, was aber ein Kinderspiel war.


Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es mit normalen Push-In-Anschlüssen nicht getropft hätte 

Installierst du in den Rücklauf des AGBs noch ein Steigrohr, damit nach dem Ausschalten der Pumpe nicht immer Kühlflüssigkeit in den AGB nachläuft?


----------



## mad-onion (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*



Sgt.Speirs schrieb:


> Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es mit normalen Push-In-Anschlüssen nicht getropft hätte
> 
> Installierst du in den Rücklauf des AGBs noch ein Steigrohr, damit nach dem Ausschalten der Pumpe nicht immer Kühlflüssigkeit in den AGB nachläuft?



Ein Fallrohr würde uch gern einbauen, mir ist nur noch keine Lösung dazu eingefallen


----------



## SpatteL (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Warum machst du weiter, wenn du es tropfen siehst?
Hätte da sofort aufgehört.

Entweder ein Fallrohr oder eine Art Siphon, was anderes wird dir nicht bleiben.


----------



## mad-onion (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Das tropfen habe ich erst in den letzten Sekunden des Videos bemerkt, daher hat es auch so abrupt geendet. 
Der eigentliche Schock kam dann beim zweiten undichten Fitting am CPU-Kühler, dessen Nachwirkung die verbogenen Pins waren.
Tatsächlich habe ich diese beiden Caps erst sehr spät am Nachmittag geklebt, weswegen bei leichter Dämmerung nicht mehr genug UV-Strahlung im Tageslich enthalten war, um den Härtungsvorgang zu vollenden.
Wie mir von Monsson selbst auch bestätigt wurde, sind diese Maniküre UV-Lampen nicht ausreichend, die ich dann zum nachhärten herangezogen hatte. also das Verkleben der Caps mit den Rohrenden sollte definitiv bei vollem Tageslicht vollendet werden können, auch wenn es stark bewölkt ist, oder regnet reicht die Strahlung  noch aus, dann sollte man halt die Wartezeit entsprechend anpassen / verdoppeln auf 6 Min/ Seite.
Abschliessend kann ich zu den Free Center Hardline Fittings ein durchaus positives Feedback abgeben. Wenn man alles richtig macht, bekommt man die wohl stabilste und steifste  Verbindung aller am Markt befindlichen Lösungen.
Einzig vom Spiel der Rotary-Adapter bin ich etwas enttäuscht, das bekommen andere besser hin. Werden diese wie bei mir in Positionen mit "Tragefunktion" eingesetzt, geben sie zu stark nach und die Optik leidet darunter. 
Werden sie in nicht tragender Position eingesetzt, spielt das aber keine Rolle. Der mit der Form einergehende hohe Platzbedarf schränkt zudem bei eng aneinander leigenden Anschlüssen die Bewegungsfreiheit deutlich ein .
Auf meinem GPX sind es 25mm Abstand und ich bekäme zwei dieser Adapter nicht ohne Lackschäden aneinander vorbei.  Nutzt man dann noch die sogenannten "Lightport" Geschwister mit angeschraubter LED-Kappe schränkt das nochmal zusätzlich ein.


----------



## mad-onion (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

So, mal wieder ein kleines Update.

Heute ist der Ersatz für das Gigabyte Mobo gekommen. Leider hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Position des Cpu-Sockels eine andere ist, so muss nun noch neu vermessen und gebogen werden. 2 komplett jungfräuliche Tubes hab ich noch, weitere nachzukaufen ist zur Zeit leider nicht möglich, nicht des Geldes wegen, sondern weil es einfach derzeit mal wieder in ganz DE keine gibt.. also betet für mich zu den Hardwaregöttern auf gutes gelingen.. 
Ach ja, was war es noch was heute ankam? Na das:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mad-onion (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

So mal wieder Zeit für ein kleines Update. 

Nachdem jetzt also das Ersatz Mainboard eingetroffen war habe ich mich an den Umbau gemacht. 
Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich nicht damit gerechnet dass ich sowas einmal schreibe aber ein Asrock Mainboard 
kommt meinen Ansprüchen tatsächlich näher als der Vorgänger von Gigabyte..  ich bin wirklich platt.

Die Lüftersteuerung funktioniert absolut genial vor allem mit der Zusatzsoftware und der einstellbaren Lüfterkurve. 
Natürlich gibt es jetzt auch wieder nur noch gerade Pins und dadurch auch wieder Dual Channel RAM Anbindung. 
Aber überdies hinaus läuft der Arbeitsspeicher jetzt auch tatsächlich mit ddr3 2800 stabil, lediglich mit dem XMP Profil. 
Weitere Einstellungen wie das Anheben irgendwelcher Voltages vom System Agent waren nicht nötig.

Und natürlich ist jetzt endlich alles blau bis auf die oberen Lüfter, aber das soll mir jetzt erstmal Wurst sein.
  Auch eine schöne Eigenschaft von dem Mainboard ist dass die debug Anzeige nach erfolgreichen Windows Einstieg 
aufhört zu leuchten und so nicht das Gesamtbild stört. 

Die restlichen sleeve Extensions habe ich jetzt auch rausgeworfen denn lieber habe ich schwarze nicht ins Auge fallende 
blanke Kabel als rot-schwarze in einem sonst blauen System. Einzig die Monsoon Fittings haben mal wieder Probleme bereitet. 
Irgendwie habe ich es beim Umbau geschafft etwas zu viel Druck auf den AGB auszuüben wohl durch ungefähr einen halben 
Zentimeter nach unten gerutscht ist, dadurch ist das Verbindungsrohr zum Radiator welches normalerweise war hatte recht 
ist natürlich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden und danach war es undicht.  Da ich keine weiteren Ersatz Caps zum aufkleben 
habe und erst wieder neue kaufen müsste habe ich einfach  zwei 16/10  Schlauchfittings genommen und ein kurzes Stück Schlauch 
stattdessen eingesetzt, fällt nicht weiter ins Auge wenn man es nicht weiß. 

Die Temperaturen im Idle sind jetzt etwas höher was aber der Lüftersteuerung geschuldet ist ich denke zwei bis drei Grad unterschied 
ist jetzt nicht die Welt zumal unter Last noch genügend Leistung zur Verfügung steht um alles unter der 50 Grad Grenze zu halten. 
Der Kratzer im Seitenfenster hat mich dazu animiert mal Kontakt mit einem Glase aufzunehmen und so werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich 
demnächst dieses Plastikglas gegen Echtglas austauschen. 

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheAbyss (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Darf ich mal ne Fräge frägen? Auf deinem letzten Bild erkennt man sehr gut, dass du deine HTs durch Löcher in der Shroud gehen.. jetzt meine Frage, wie bekommst du die Abdeckung runter ohne die HTs abbauen zu müssen..? Ist die horizontale Blende von der vertikalen Blende (mit deinem Namen drauf) unabhängig? Mein derzeit im Aufbau befindliches System steht vor einer ganz ähnlichen Hürde und es ist immer hilfreich wenn man sich die Gedanken Anderer anhört, die sowas schonmal umgesetzt haben.


----------



## Defenz0r (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Ich hab auch ne Frage: Warum ist das Material nicht matt? Meine der Mad Onion Schriftzug bzw das Cover... Sieht irgendwie billig aus.
Bin kein Neider


----------



## mad-onion (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Darf ich mal ne Fräge frägen? Auf deinem letzten Bild erkennt man sehr gut, dass du deine HTs durch Löcher in der Shroud gehen.. jetzt meine Frage, wie bekommst du die Abdeckung runter ohne die HTs abbauen zu müssen..? Ist die horizontale Blende von der vertikalen Blende (mit deinem Namen drauf) unabhängig? Mein derzeit im Aufbau befindliches System steht vor einer ganz ähnlichen Hürde und es ist immer hilfreich wenn man sich die Gedanken Anderer anhört, die sowas schonmal umgesetzt haben.


Tatsächlich ist die horizontale Bodenplatte ein einziges Teil, welches sich nach der Montage der Tubes und des AGBs nicht mehr komplett entfernen lässt.
Das ist jedoch verschmerzbar, denn für keine Wartung oder ähnliches müsste diese Platte entfernt werden, man kommt auch so noch an alles dran, dafür habe ich gesorgt.
Die Platte mit dem Logo ist ein Einzelstück, darin befinden sich zwei Löcher an den Positionen der Gewinde, die normalerweise zum befestigen der Lüfterrahmen benutzt werden, falls man diese seitlich montiert.
Befestigt wird das dann mit den zum Gehäuse gehörenden Thumbscrews.



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ne Frage: Warum ist das Material nicht matt? Meine der Mad Onion Schriftzug bzw das Cover... Sieht irgendwie billig aus.
> Bin kein Neider


Tatsächlich gefällt mir das Logo auch noch nicht so sehr, weswegen ich mir das nochmal professioneller anfertigen lassen werde. 
Warum es nicht matt ist? ähm.. weil es das nicht sein soll?! die Platten wurden spiegelverkehrt auf der Rückseite lackiert, um diesen Glanzeffekt überhaupt erst zu bekommen..


----------



## Mattmax (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

@mad-onion: Du hast geschrieben, dass ein Vorteil der Monsoon Fittinge ist, dass man die inneren Teile seperat kaufen kann, wenn man schon Monsoon Fittinge hat. Kannst Du mal einen Link einstellen wo Du die erworben hast, bzw. wie die Teile heißen? Ich habe bisher nur immer die kompletten Fittinge entdecken können.


----------



## mad-onion (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*



Mattmax schrieb:


> @mad-onion: Du hast geschrieben, dass ein Vorteil der Monsoon Fittinge ist, dass man die inneren Teile seperat kaufen kann, wenn man schon Monsoon Fittinge hat. Kannst Du mal einen Link einstellen wo Du die erworben hast, bzw. wie die Teile heißen? Ich habe bisher nur immer die kompletten Fittinge entdecken können.



Aber klar, kein Problem.. hier bitte: 
13/10 
16/13


----------



## mad-onion (5. September 2017)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch, Es Ist Vollbracht !! Und es geht weiter: Hardtubes und viele Optimierungen*

Soderle, nach laaaanger laaaanger Zeit gibt es noch einmal einen Nachtrag in eigener Sache.
An meinem Rechnerlein hat sich mittlerweile mal wieder etwas geändert, bzw wird es das noch elementarer, als gerade.
Gestern habe ich meine R9 390 PCS+ verkauft und mir eine EVGA GTX 1080 Superclocked bestellt.
Die dürfte spätestens Mittwoch ankommen und in ein paar Wochen einen Wasserkühler verpasst bekommen, 
da sich meine drei Radiatoren mit nur der CPU ganz schhön langweilen.. 

Zuerst wollte ich ja mit dem Aufrüsten der Graka noch bis nach dem Vega Launch abwarten, hab ich auch gemacht, aber gelohnt hat es sich nur hinsichtlich hinzugewonnener Erkenntnisse.
Trotz all der Schattenseiten von Vega, welche mich echt nicht kalt gelassen haben, war ich beim Bestellvorgang zwischen einer XFX Vega 64 und der EVGA 1080 SC am hin- und herschwanken.
Einerseits habe ich mich dabei erwischt, wie ich es einfach nicht wahr haben wollte, wie vermurkst, erzwungen und unausgereift RX Vega auf mich wirkt, denn vielleicht hat AMD ja recht und die 
Treiber führen im Laufe der Zeit dazu , dass die Leistung signifikant ansteigt usw... und überhaupt.. Freesync könnte ich dann auch ausklammern, während G-Sync Monitore kurz vor der 400€-Grenze 
überhaupt erst anfangen und dann mit 24" und 1080p, während man für den Preis bereits ein 144Hz Freesync Monitor mit 27" bekäme.. 

Auch wäre die Vega64 im Mindstar für exakt den selben Preis wie die GTX 1080 SC (beide je 509,- € +Versand) ihres Preisnachteil quasi beraubt, aber dennoch habe ich mich gegen Vega entschlossen.
Zum Einen will ich herstellerunabhängig die beste Leistung für mein Budget und trotz gleicher Preise überbietet die GTX 1080 und für mich relevanten Spielen und Anwendungen die Vega ausnahmslos, 
zum Anderen bin ich so dermaßen enttäuscht von AMD und was sie aus dem "Hoffnungsträger" Vega gemacht haben, mit welchen miesen Tricks sie versucht haben die Reviewer zu hintergehen, 
mit welchem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis sie sich nach vorher deutlich niedriger angesagten UVPs  überhaupt auf den Markt trauen und vieles, vieles mehr, was definitiv nicht Ok ist/war.. 

Natürlich könnte ich jetzt noch den Stromverbrauch zum Nachteil von Vega 64 gegenüber der GTX 1080 ins Feld führen, aber zu einen wäre ich dann ein Heuchler, denn ehrlich gesagt ist mir das ziemlich latte, 
wenn es jedoch andererseits um die Verlustleistung in Form von zu bändigender Abwärme geht, ist mein Interesse tatsächlich gegeben, aber auch in diesem Punkt macht beim Vergleich der beiden Vega 64 
leider auch keine allzu gute Figur, um es jetzt mal milde auszudrücken.

Für mich hatte diese Wahl auch etwas mit innerer Überzeugung zu tun, wohlwissend, dass ich mit meiner eigenen bescheidenen Kaufkraft allein, da garantiert keine Wellen schlagen würde, 
wollte ich dieses Verhalten AMDs keinesfalls auch noch honorieren. Klar, Nvidia ist auch kein unbeschriebenes Blatt, darüber bin ich mir durchaus bewusst.  Meine aktuellste Geforce hier zu 
Hause ist eine GTX 660 OEM aus einem Fertigrechner von HP, die nächste Station wäre dann eine 8800GT. Alles dazwischen war jeweils eine Radeon. 

Nach meiner ersten eigens selektierten, in ein komplett selbst konzipiertes System selbst eingebauten Grafikkarte, einer MSI Geforce 2 MX400 mit 32MB Ram, die ich für damals 279DM bei 
einem lokalen Händler kaufte und stolz wie Oscar war.. das war glaub ich vor etwa 15 Jahren .. war der überwiegende Teil der Nachfolger aus dem Hause ATI (Später dann AMD).
Da wären die... hmm.. 9000Pro 64MB AGP, Sapphire 9600pro 128MB, XFX GeForce 6800 SE (ja damals machte XFX ausschliesslich NVidia.. es war auch die einzige, die im Garantiezeitraum 
kaputt ging, gefolgt von einer Sapphire HD X1950pro 256MB, MSI HD 3850 256MB direkt zum Launch, später eine HD 3850 mit 512MB von Sapphire dazu für Crossfire, später eine Club3d 
HD 4870 512MB OC-Edition (die hat vielleicht genervt mit dem geflimmer) gefolgt von einer Powercolor HD 5850 PCS+, dann einer Sapphire R9 270X, den beiden R9 390ern bis jetzt zur GTX1080.. 
Man sieht nach diesem kleinen Ausflug in meine GPU-Vergangenheit, dass mir Namen und Marken weitaus weniger bedeuten als Preisleistung.

Zugegeben, der deutlich günstigere und mit größerer Monitorauswahl versehene Zugang zu Freesync schmerzt schon ein wenig, wiegt aber bei weitem 
nicht (nicht mal annähernd) auf, was mit Vega und AMD selbst momentan alles nicht stimmig ist / schief geht / falsch ist / moralisch stark enttäuscht! 
Aber nun genug zum grundsätzlichen Recht der freien Meinungsäusserung.

Wie schon oben angeschnitten, geht es also im letzten Drittel des Jahres 2017 doch noch mal hier weiter.
Ich werde mich bei Neuerungen melden und darüber berichten.
Würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn ihr auch wieder dabei seid.

Zuerst würde ich euch um eure Unterstützung bei der Suche nach einem guten Wasserblock für die 1080.
Näher ins Auge gefasst habe ich da schonmal den Glacier von Phanteks, da ersowohl von der Kühlleistung 
als auch von der Optik her auf mich persönlich einen guten Eindruck macht.

Zudem ist die RGB-Beleuchtung und die Möglichkeit diese über entsprechenden Header an aktuellen Mainboards 
zu steuern sehr interessant, vor allem auch wegen der angestrebten MSI Gaming Pro Carbon Mainboards, die mir 
so gut gefallen und damit auch noch kompatibel sind.

Auch wird ein erneuter Plattformwechsel in Kürze kommen, ob zum 8700k, 7700k oder R7 16-17-18-00X 
muss sich noch rausstellen. Ich finde aber jetzt schon, dass die Gaming Pro Carbon Serie sehr gut in mein Case passen würde.
Wenn die GTX dann unter Wasser gesetzt wird, kommen sicher noch die eine oder andere Veränderung dazu. 
Immer je nach Laune und Geldbeutel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sieht das bei euch so aus? Was könnt ihr an Fullcover Kühlern empfehlen, was eher nicht?
Auf meine zukünftige 1080 passen alle, die auch auf die Founders Edition passen, da das PCB damit zu 100% übereinstimmt.
Schonmal vielen Dank im Voraus.

Also, bis denn dann.. 
MfG
mad-onion


----------



## brooker (5. September 2017)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Herbst/Winter 2017*

... ich kann und möchte Dir die Kühler von *Watercool* absolut empfehlen. Top-Leistung, Top-Verarbeitung und der Preis geht auch in Ordnung.


----------



## JPio (5. September 2017)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Herbst/Winter 2017*



brooker schrieb:


> ... ich kann und möchte Dir die Kühler von *Watercool* absolut empfehlen. Top-Leistung, Top-Verarbeitung und der Preis geht auch in Ordnung.


+1  [emoji106] 

unterwegs vom SG 8+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dagnarus (6. September 2017)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Herbst/Winter 2017*

+2 
hab die HeatKiller 4 auf CPU und GPU. Kühl und sieht gut aus


----------



## mad-onion (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Herbst/Winter 2017*

So die GTX 10 80 ist endlich angekommen und ich wollte euch schon mal mit ein paar Bildern davon versorgen. Natürlich habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen Wasserkühler dafür was der Tatsache geschuldet ist dass sämtliche Ersparnisse in die Grafikkarte gewandert sind.
Auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Wasserkühler habe ich gerade im Mindstar bei Mindfactory die vega64 von zwei Herstellern für 499 € gesehen also wer Interesse hat schnell zuschlagen.

Ja ich stehe jetzt per E-Mail in Kontakt mit Phanteks, die mir eventuell einen glacier Fullcover Kühler für die GTX 10 80 und einen CPU-Kühler im selben Design zur Verfügung stellen würden. Das muss sich aber noch entscheiden. 

Mit der X 80 bin ich bis jetzt über die Maßen zufrieden, sie ist nicht zu laut und mit der Zusatzsoftware von EVGA kann man ja die lüfterkurve anpassen wie man möchte. 
Allerdings ist mir 70 Grad und mehr tatsächlich als verwöhnter wasserkühlungs gewohnter ein ziemlicher Dorn im Auge, hatte doch die 390 nie mehr als 45 Grad Celsius erreicht, bei einer wohlgemerkt wesentlich höheren TDP. 

Okay aber lange Rede kurzer... (ihr wisst schon was) hier nun endlich ein paar Bilder: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mad-onion (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

Nun dann erstmal frohes neues Jahr an alle... 

Ja ich weiß es hat einige Zeit gedauert es ist Winter geworden es ist ein neues Jahr geworden und nichts
 hat sich wirklich getan, jetzt aber ist der Startschuss erfolgt und es stehen große Änderungen bevor. 

Seit die R9 390 den Loop verlassen hat,  schaut es einsam und leer in meinem Case aus, darum habe ich 
der GTX 1080 jetzt einen Fullcover Wasserkühler von Phanteks einen Glacier gtx 1080 Founders Edition 
gegönnt, welchen ich aber erst verbaue wenn alle Komponenten für den Umbau vorhanden sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wo wir große Änderungen gerade thematisieren haben auch heute tatsächlich ein Paket an mit großem Inhalt, 
nämlich zwei 480er Radiatoren und einem weiteren Liter meiner Kühlflüssigkeit Mayhems X1 in UV blau. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja Kühlfläche kann man bekanntlich nie genug haben und der 420er Monster Radiator ist einfach viel zu sperrig 
und die darauf verbauten Lüfter viel zu laut... ich schwöre bei meinem lieblings Schraubenzieher dass ich nie wieder 
Nanoxia Lüfter kaufen werde! Die Dinger krächzen krachen schleifen, quietschen und was nicht noch alles! 
Nur nicht alles auf einmal, sondern jeder sein Ding für sich, mal so mal so, der eine im oberen, der andere im unteren 
Drehzahlbereich usw... es nervt einfach nur noch! 

Und da der 420er für andere Positionen sowieso viel zu sperrig ist (er würde mit der Grafikkarte oder den Tubes kollidieren 
bei Deckenmontage..  und in die Front passt er auch nicht, es sei denn ich stell noch mal das gleiche Gehäuse darunter oder öffne die Bidrnklappe und erhöhe die Standfüße)
wird er wohl oder übel ausrangiert.

Die neue Aufteilung besteht dann aus den beiden heute angekommen und 480ern und den beiden jetzt noch in der Decke 
befindlichen 360ern, sowie einem 120er im Heck.  Also rein von der Kühloberfläche (die Dicke der einzelnen Radiatoren mal völlig unberücksichtigt) 
steige ich von 1640 cm² auf 2160 cm² also um 520 cm² (etwa 24%).

Klingt erstmal zahlenmäßig wenig spektakulär, aber ich denke mit den neuen Riing plus Lüftern wird das schon richtig monströs von der Optik her. 
Ich überlege, dem geschlossenen Seitenteil zur Hälfte ein Window zu verpassen, dann kann unten der 480er frischluft ziehen, während oben der loop sichtbar bliebe.. 

Ich würde gerne noch so vieles machen auch die Aquastream und die beiden AGBs verscherbeln und  nen Agb mit Direktaufnahme für ne D5 samt einer D5 besorgen aber ich weiß nicht ob das funktionieren wird. 

Ich setze den Text später fort


----------



## mad-onion (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]So, wie versprochen nun die Fortsetzung...[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Es hat sich seit dem letzten Beitrag wieder einiges getan.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Einerseits wird nun doch der 360er Radiator mit 45mm draußen bleiben, [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]dafür aber ein 240er mit 45mm an seine Stelle treten. [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Aquastream XT Ultra muss einer D5 (VPP655) mit EK Xtop weichen.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif](Für 36 inkl. Versand geschossen)[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die bereits vorhandenen Monsoon Anschlüsse bekommen zusätzlich zu den vorhandenen 3x 90° Adaptern weitere 5x 90° und 3x 45°, alle ebenfalls von Monsoon in passendem Außendurchmesser (5/8“)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif](also 7 Monsoon Winkel für 28,- inkl. Versand)[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Tja, und damit ich diese wieder verwenden kann brauche ich ja diese Acrylkappen, die man am Rohrende jeweils mit UV-Kleber fixieren und unter Sonnenlicht aushärten müssen. (Wie hier bereits erwähnt, reicht eine VU-Leuchte für Maniküre nicht aus)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Dummerweise gibt es aber in ganz Deutschland keine mehr davon (Monsoon nennt sie übrigens „Lock Collars“) . In England gäbe es noch welche, für ~10€ / Sixpack ![/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]In den Niederlanden gibt’s zwar noch Monsoon Fittings, aber nur die Evo2. OK, die sind deutlich besser als die ersten und sogar als meine, haben aber ne andere Optik und ich will genau die, die ich mir bereits ausgesucht habe.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Fündig wurde ich dann erst nach einer Email an Marsha von Monsoon selbst.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Diese empfahl mir docmicro.com, welche sich in Frankreich befinden und dort gibt es meine „Lock Collars“ (LCH-1258-6-CL) für die Hälfte (!) des Briten-Wucher-Preises, auch die PETG Tubes (PETG-1258-4-UVB) kosten da mit ~15€ pro 4er Pack deutlich weniger als überall wo ich sie bisher sah! [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Also habe ich beides Bestellt, man konnte sogar ganz normal per VK überweisen, was trotz verschiedener Länder innerhalb von einem Banktag erledigt war.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der Versand erfolgte am darauf folgenden Tag und dauerte insgesamt 5 Werktage.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Versandkosten betragen nicht ganz 12 €, daher sollte sich die Bestellung schon lohnen, aber welche Wahl blieb mir denn, wenn ich meine Fittings nicht zu Schrott werden lassen wollte? Der Kram war nicht billig! Dann soll er bitteschön nicht nach 2 Jahren Schrott sein, weil „Plastikkappen“ fehlen![/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Dann werde ich den Aqualis ECO 450 als AGB nutzen, allerdings mit einer anderen  Bodenplatte mit 4 Gewinden.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Kommenden Samstag soll der Umbau dann losgehen, evtl. habe ich bis dahin dann auch schon einen Satz Riing PLUS Lüfter mit adressable RGB LEDs, welche per Software editierbar sind.. [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Jedenfalls wird es sicherlich ein sehr interessantes Projekt mit vielen Hindernissen und Lösungsansätzen.   [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das wird allerdings auch nur bis Ende des Jahres halten, denn spätestens dann steht ein Plattformwechsel an, ob Intel oder AMD- basiert wird sich dann noch ergeben.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ich will erstmal abwarten was die neuen Modelle so bringen und mich dann entscheiden, wenn evtl. Kinderkrankheiten  größtenteils besiegt und die Startpreise sich eingependelt haben, werde ich die dann aktuelle Situation bewerten und eine Entscheidung nach Preis-Leistung-Nutzen-Budget treffen... [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Habe schon den dann neuen Look im Kopf.. neutrale Farbgebung der Hardware, um der RGB-Beleuchtung freies Spiel zu lassen. Kühlflüssigkeit : Primochill VUE, Sterling Silver[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gut, als dann bis zum Wochenende... da wird’s wahrscheinlich dann auch wiede neue Bilder  und evtl. Videos geben.[/FONT]


----------



## mad-onion (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

Nur so ich wollte mal noch Bilder von der französischen Ware zeigen. 
Wer hier schon länger mitliest witzig erinnern dass die Versandverpackung von Aqua Tuning für meine hardtubes alles andere als ein Traum war, für alle anderen das war im Dezember 2016.. davon gibt es hier Bilder..

Und nun vergleichen wir das mal mit dem was aus Frankreich kam:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mad-onion (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

Und es kam wie es kommen musste, irgendwas geht schliesslich immer schief.. nur "damit" hätte ich nicht gerechnet.
Dass die Anschlusswinkel nicht mehr rechtzeitig ankamen war da nur der Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein. 

Den wahren Brüller hat sich Hermes ausgedacht.
Diese Versanddienstleister sollte am gestrigen Samstag meine bei eb.kleinanz. gekaufte vpp655t inkl ek xtop  zustellen. 
Ich habe also geplant, bei eingeschalteter Klingel zu Hause zu bleiben und schonmal die Vorarbeiten zum Umbau zu machen. 
Dann, so gegen 14h schaue ich nochmal nach dem Sendungsstatus und traue meinen Augen nicht: "Zugestellt um 12.33h" ??!! 
An wen? An mich nicht! Die Klingel kann ich unmöglich überhört haben... Beiefkastencheck: Leer, keine Benachrichtigung! 
Anruf bei Hermes, der Fahrer habe zugestellt an jemanden mit Nachnamen (Buchstabiert) "MUSS", kein Eintrag ob im selben Haus oder nur der selben Strasse.. man würde Nachforschungen einleiten und habe das zuständige Depot informiert, der Fahrer würde befragt.. ggf. müsse er die Sendung dort wieder abholen und mir dann zustellen. 

Im Ernst? Was verdammt nochmal geht da ab? 
Alternativzustellung ohne Abstellgenehmigung und/oder klingeln beim Empfänger inkl. fehlender Benachrichtigung klingt ja schon verdächtig genug, Aber dann auch noch Zustellung an einen nicht existenten Nachbarn.. ?! Ich bin unsere komplette Strasse abgelaufen, alles Mehrparteien-Häuser mit mindestens 5 und max 36 Parteien. Kein Namensschild las sich auch nur ähnlich wie "MUSS" ,,, was für ein Wunder...!!
Die haben weder von den Fahrern noch von den Depots angeblich Telefonnummern..
Letzte Hoffnung also im A... 

Jetzt sitz ich da, ohne D5, kann nichts anpassen, das Ergebnis: nichts zu vermessen,  demnach keine Tubes biegen... aber die Aquastrean ist schon verkauft und soll schnellstmöglich versendet werden.. 
Ganzes WE im Eimer.. Rechner ausser Betrieb bis Ersatz da ist... ich bin sowas von stinksauer und überlege ob ich mir nicht den Montag frei nehmen soll , um den Hermes Fahrer zu stellen.


----------



## DjTomCat (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

Mein Beileid!! Ich weis wie S.C.H.E.I.ß.E sowas ist. Ich hatte schon Fahrer bei mir klingeln die konnten nur sagen "Ich nix versteh deutsch"
Und das die den Fahrer nicht erreichen können ist gelogen. Die wissen über das Gerät genau wo die sich befinden ist nämlich GPS eingebaut.

Ich habe ne Retoure gehabt, DHL hat unfassbar lange gebraucht um es nach aquatuning zu schicken. Das lag 3 Tage in der Post-Filiale, dann 2 Tage im Start-Paketzentrum und noch mal 2 Tage im Ziel-Paketzentrum, bis es dann endlich zugestellt worden ist, sind 5 Tage vergangen. Für 210 km, ist man schneller, wenn man das Paket selber da hin bringt. 

Ich wünsche dir viel erfolg, das sich die Sache zum guten auf klärt.


----------



## Lok92 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

Ja das Problem mit Hermes ist mir auch bestens bekannt, es gab bei mir auch schon 2-3 solche Fälle leider. Selbes Spiel mit DPD...Auch wenn viele drüber Meckern, aber ich bestelle fast nur noch per DHL / Deutsche Post da habe ich bis jetzt Garantie das meine Pakete zu 98% ankommen.


----------



## derTino (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

Ja, Hermes macht hier  auch solche "Späße". Bleib Montag daheim und warte am Fenster, bis der Trottel irgendwo anhält und dann schnapp ihn dir!
Das ist der Grund, warum ich nur noch per DHL liefern lasse. Shops bei denen das nicht geht, fallen für mich raus.


----------



## chaotium (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

Inzwischen völlig normal.
Ich hatte drei Paketsendungen letzte Woche mit DPD.
Alle wurden zugestellt nur nicht an mich.
Habe mich dann an die Firmen gewendet und bekam die Zustell berichte samt Unterschrift. Im Unterschriftfeld war ein Punkt und ein Strich als Unterschrift 
Nach mühevoller Suche und Mithilfe der Nachbarschaft kamen meine Pakete.


----------



## razzor1984 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

Ich möchte jetzt den Fahrer nicht in Schutz nehmen nur, sind bei vielen Paketzustellunternehmen die Beschäftigungsverhältnis alles andere als „rosig“.Nicht umsonst kann man von massiv prekären Beschäftigungsverhältnissen sprechen(Politisch gewollt !). Das Pensum, welches teilweise manche an einem Arbeitstag als Vorgabe haben, ist nicht bewältigbar.Da helfen auch Prämien usw nicht. Der Druck ist einfach sehr groß. Der Schuldig ist nicht der Zusteller sondern das Managment, dass Unterscheidet massiv zw Großkunden und „normalen“ Kleinkunden.
Ich hab schon viel erlebt, das meine Adresse nicht existiert, bis zu DPD die meine Pakete nie mir  zustellen, sondern immer in die Paketabholstation liefert (~ 5km von mir entfernt)


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

Also ich hab schon erlebt wie ein DHL-Bote ausgestiegen ist, bereits mit dem berühmten roten Zettel in der Hand, den dann schwungvoll in meinen Briefkasten warf und wieder losfahren wollte, ohne auch nur die Klingel zu berühren.

Auf die sarkastische Frage, die ich ihm aus dem Fenster zubrüllte: "Ob meine Klingel kaputt ist und was er jetzt für einen Plan hat?" meinte er nur "Ich habe geklingelt... ich bring ihnen ihr Paket gleich.". 

Mir ist dann "ausversehen" der Plastestift in die fünf Meter entfernten Büsche gefallenen ...


----------



## dergunia (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

das mit den lieferanten ist echt eine schweinerei. aber wie @razzor1984 es schon gesagt hat, schuld sind nicht die zusteller, es ist das management. das pensum ist vorsichtig gesagt übertrieben und die bedingungen miserabel. das da der staat nicht eingreift zeugt von der unfähigkeit dieser "politiker". aber gut, ärgerlich ist das trotzdem. ich mache mir mittlerweile jedes mal, egal wer zustellt, die mühe und schreibe einen beschwerdebrief. außerdem sorge ich dafür, dass das paket wieder an den liefernden zurückgeht.  es ist zwar ärgerlich, da oft wegen solcher umstände die heimischen bastelprojekte ins stocken geraten aber so treffe ich den lieferanten und den liefernden da, wo es wehtut; beim geld. die einzigen 2 versandunternehmen die ich jedem ans herz lege sind ups und fedex.
bestellungen aus schweden (norden) innerhalb von 2 tagen bei mir (Hessen)-> UPS
bestellung aus USA-Ostküste innerhalb von 3 tagen bei mir -> FedEx

ansonsten schönes worklog, bin gespannt was noch so passiert 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## mad-onion (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

Tja, da bin ich nochmal, frei nach dem Motto: "Schlimmer geht immer!" 
präsentiere ich nun das Kapitel: "Wenns Schei**e regnet, dann aus Eimern!"

Was Hermes angeht.. Die Nachforschungen dauern an... immer wieder frage ich nach... immer wieder heisst es "Geduld" und "ist in Bearbeitung" aber mein Paket ist und bleibt verschwunden!
Mittlerweeile hab ich mir eine weitere gebrauchte VPP655 PWM ergattert, allerdings "nackt" ohne Aufsatz oder AGB. Den muss ich nun in den nächsten Tagen holen.
Mir bleibt dafür ein Budget von 85€ inkl. Versand usw. 
Meine Optionen (Neuware) :

Den vorhandenen Aqualis Eco 450 mit Nanobeschichtung auf D5 umbauen (Basis plus D5 Aufsatz) zusammen etwa 55€ plus Versand
Nur Pumpendeckel (z.B. Eisdecke D5) und per Leitung/Doppelnippel an einen der beiden vorhandenen AGBs (Phobya Balancer 250 oder Aqualis eco 450ml)
Watercool Heatkiller Tower D5 (150 / 200) Momentan nicht lieferbar!
Alphacool Eisbecher D5 250 (Plexi / Acetal)
Monsoon M.M.R.S. (leider nciht in DE verfügbar, ausser über Ebay, allerdings für fast das Doppelte meines Budgets.

Aaaaber das war ja noch nichtr genug... Nein! denn der GPU Kühler (Phanteks Glacier GTX 1080 / 1070 Founders Edition, 
den ich von meiner Frau zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekam, ist, wie sich herausstellte, entweder ein Montagsprodukt oder 
eine ungeprüfte Kundenrücksendung, denn die 10 "normalerweise" vormontierten Sockelschrauben fehlen gänzlich.
Bis vor ein paar Tagen ging ich einfach von der Anleitung aus, in der es heisst, man solle diese Schrauben vom Kühler der Founders Edition abmontieren, um sie am Glkacier wiederzuverwenden.
Durch Kontakt mit Phanteks hätte sich da ein Fehler in die Aufbauanleitung geschlichen.. ?! Wie jetzt? "Bitte nicht nach Anleitung vorgehen?!" 
Caseking antwortete mir seit samstag, 13.01.18 bis heute auf keine meiner Emails bis auf die automatisch generierten Antwortmails.
15 Min. vor Feierabend wird man dort am Tel nurnoch weggedrückt oder bis Besetztzeichen kommt einfahc klingeln gelassen.. 
Leider kann ich nicht wesentlich früher anrufden, ich muss schliesslich auch arbeiten!  
Lediglich per PN bei FB kamen Reaktionen, sogar nochmal ein Zubehörkit mit Schrauben per Post, welches aber die einzigst benötigten Schrauben "nicht" beinhaltete..
Dort habe ich jetzt auch nach einem Blitzaustausch gefragt, also quasi Tauschartikel vor eintreffen der Rücksendung dass bis zum WE alles da ist, was sich ja nun schon fast 2 Wochen hinzieht, ohne Erfolg!
Und? was meint ihr? Rrrrichtiiig! "Bitte warten, Daten laden..."


----------



## h0nk (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

Hast Du keine Pause auf der Arbeit?
Ich hab bislang gute Erfahrungen mit dem Support von Caseking gemacht...
Hermes hingegen ist der letzte Dreck...ich bestell nur noch bei Shops die nicht mit Hermes liefern.

Gruss


----------



## mad-onion (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

So mal wieder ein Update: 
es ist "Umbau Wochenende"

Zuerst aber noch wie es weiter ging..

- Hermes
Hat vorgestern die Nummer mit einem Paket für meine Frau "nochmal abgezogen" woraufhin ich mir gestern den betreffenden Kollegen mal vorgeknöpft habe, welcher natürlich beteuerte dass er nur Aushilfe wäre und der eigentliche Fahrer nicht mehr fahren würde und keine Ahnung davon hätte... 
Daraufhin habe ich noch mal im support angerufen und gesagt dass ich noch nun 3 Wochen eine Strafanzeige gegen Hermes wegen Urkundenfälschung und Diebstahl in zwei Fällen machen werde. Keine zehn Minuten später kam per E-Mail ein "wir kümmern uns ja drum... so schnell wie möglich.. bla..." 

- Caseking und Phanteks
Nachdem ich bei Caseking immer nur kurz vor Ende ihrer Support Zeit anrufen kann werde ich dort standardmäßig weggedrückt oder es wird klingeln gelassen bis zum Besetztzeichen.
Auf meine letzte E-Mail (welche eine Antwort auf die E-Mail vom Support war, also nicht in der falschen Postfach gelandet sein kann)  bekomme ich seit knapp einer Woche keine Antwort.. auch das Anschreiben per Facebook bringt: keine Antwort..

Also habe ich mich die Tage einfach noch mal mit Phanteks unterhalten und dort habe ich per E-Mail Support tatsächlich Erfolg gehabt und die passenden Schrauben wurden mir aus den Niederlanden in nur 24 Stunden kostenlos zugesendet, während bei Caseking immer noch keiner eine Ahnung hat welche Schrauben ich den jetzt meinen könnte und auch keiner antwortet. 

- Änderungen am Loop

Nun habe ich endlich alles zusammen um den Umbau zu realisieren.


----------



## mad-onion (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

Hier mal ein Video vom Anfang:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ktxVAu9xSKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mad-onion (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

Und last but not least kam gestern noch ein Paket mit noch mehr Sachen und was das genau war, zeige ich euch jetzt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaotium (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

mein "dpd" dienst hat heute mein Paket in den Briefkasten reingeprügelt. Das päckchen schrie förmlich nach Aua


----------



## mad-onion (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

So, hier noch ein Video vom Einbau des CPU-Kühlers:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o0usdFjkFD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mad-onion (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

So mal wieder ein kleines Update:

- nachdem der Grafikkartenkühler mit den baldigen Arsch und neuen Schrauben ein Kinderspiel war zu montieren habe ich also die Kiste ohne Netzteil und Laufwerke schon mal zusammengesetzt inklusive Radiatoren und Luft dann um zu messen wie denn die Rohre verlaufen sollen.

- nach fast einem kompletten Kalendertag Kopfzerbrechen wie ich denn am besten alles ausrichte für die HTW weiß wo lang laufen soll wenn ich letztendlich bei einer Konfiguration gelandet, die nur mit zwei 480er Radiatoren und minimalem Rohr Verbrauch einhergeht.  Einzig das Rohr von der Pumpe zum CPU-Kühler ist über 30 cm lang, wovon man aber nur die Hälfte sehen wird.

- die übliche Plexiglasplatte vor dem Mainboardtray zur Abgrenzung der unteren Kammer wurde mir auf Dauer zu langweilig und so habe ich mir etwas Neues einfallen lassen. Und zwar nutze ich zwar wieder Plexiglas aber diesmal unlackiert und mit Kristall-Effekt!  Mittlerweile habe ich auch herausgefunden dass die RGB Beleuchtung von meiner Nummer 5 m LED Stripe dem Glacier Grafikkartenkühler und dem Enermax neochanger zusammengeschlossen werden können und so alle über die Fernbedienung wissen neochanger gesteuert werden können, wobei der neochanger stets eine andere Farbe hat als der Rest. 

- Rohre biegen ist momentan echt keine meiner Stärken vielleicht liegt es auch an den extrem kurzen Strecken und mindestens zwei 90° Biegungen, denn je kürzer die Strecke zwischen zwei Biegungen umso präziser muss man arbeiten,  besonders aber das Lot Waage und senkrechte messen mit dem Monsun kit ist gerade an unübersichtlichen Stellen der blanke Horror und führt regelmäßig zu Fehlmessungen. Ich habe beispielsweise eine Verbindung 6,2 x 6,7 x 6,1 cm gemessen, welche ich nun schon fünf Mal aufs Neue gebogen habe und vermessen natürlich auch und jedesmal auf andere Ergebnisse komme... 

- außerdem sind auch noch Frauen Kind sehr krank und müssen zu Hause bleiben deswegen auch ich zu Hause bleiben muss und eigentlich gar keine Zeit dafür habe, 

- das Kristall Plexiglas hat mich auf eine super Idee gebracht und zwar werde ich das Gehäuse teilweise mit diesen Plexiglas von innen verkleiden, während es von hinten von meinem gefühlten 200 RGB LEDs beleuchtet wird, wodurch der Eindruck einer (Achtung Alphacool ! Bitte nicht meinen Namen klauen !) ...Eishöhle... entsteht und genauso nenne ich das Projekt ab jetzt:" Eishöhle"  

- im Laufe des Abends versuche ich noch ein paar Bilder hochzuladen


----------



## mad-onion (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wofür nur das Loch ist hmmm... ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies ist das längste und kurvenreichste Rohr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier wird es gleich ganz schön heiß.


----------



## mad-onion (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

Ein kleines Update jetzt geht es langsam in die Endrunde.. ich bin am dekorieren.
" Projekt Eishöhle" nimmt also langsam Form an.

Einen kleinen Vorgeschmack in Form eines Preview Videos habe ich euch hier hochgeladen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pc-y4xlVONA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mad-onion (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wakü im Anmarsch.. Fortsetzung  Winter 2017/2018*

So, nochmal ein paar News: 

- sag "näh" zu RGB... nachdem ich meine komplette Stadt abgelaufen bin und keinen zweiseitig männlichen Adapterstecker für 4-Pin RGB LED Streifen bekommen habe, (was am Rande bemerkt für eine sich selbst schimpfende "Universitätsstadt" ein ziemliches Armutszeugnis ist) musste ich MacGyver mäßig vier Nähnadeln zweckentfremden was aber jetzt auch funktioniert. Nur seltsamerweise hat der AGB immer eine andere Farbe als der Rest. 

- keep cool into the ice cave... na wer hätte das gedacht? Vorher hatte ich den 80er (Monsta) 420 in push&pull @1100 rpm  einen 30er 360 und einen 45er 360 Radiator push only @800 rpm. Jetzt habe ich einen 60 er 480 und einen 45er 480 Radiator push only@ Desktop 800-Gaming 1100 rpm und wesentlich bessere Temperaturen als vorher. Zumindest kann ich das von der CPU behaupten denn die vorherige wassergekühlte Grafikkarte war ja die R9 390 ,nicht die jetzige GTX 1080. Okay auf der CPU setzt ja jetzt auch der Alphacool Eisblock xpx und nicht mehr der Aquacomputer Kryos Delrin, trotzdem bin ich angenehm überrascht. 
Nach nun gut eineinhalb Stunden Ghost Recon Wild Lands Full HD ultra settings komme ich auf maximal 47° C CPU @4,2Ghz allcores und maximal 43° C GPU @ 2013MHz powertarget 120% bei ~55 FPS, 21°C Raumtemperatur, außer an den Radis keine weiteren Lüfter verbaut.

- Powertarget macht mehr aus als ich dachte... dieses habe ich in MSI Afterburner lediglich auf Maximum also 120 % gestellt, in Kombination mit dem absolut sahnigen Temperaturen, taktet die Karte ohne weiteres Zutun auf 2,013 Gigahertz !! Das sind fette 200 Megaherz über dem regulären Turbo welcher an sich mit 1,813 GHz auch schon ein OC von Werk aus darstellt. 

- es juckt schon wieder... mein nächster Geburtstag rast mit riesen Schritten auf mich zu und dann habe ich dieses Gehäuse schon zwei Jahre. Irgendwie beschleicht mich immer wieder das Verlangen, auf ein anderes Gehäuse umzusteigen, natürlich ohne Verlust der Montagemöglichkeiten, aber dennoch weg vom riesen Klotz, hin zu stylisches Objekt. 
Vor allem ärgert mich dass ich bei der Optik den Fokus entweder nur auf die GPU oder nur auf die CPU lenken kann da das Gehäuse Konzept für beides gleichzeitig offensichtlich nicht ausgelegt ist. Irgendwas mit temperate Glas und vertical GPU Mount, inklusiver Platz genug für die beiden 480er und den großen Enermax Neochanger.

- Brumm summ drumherum... so hübsch der neochanger auch leuchtet und kräftig die Pumpe auch ist, so qualvoll für meine Ohren ist er auch.  Anstatt des umdrehungsmesser hätten sie besser ein Durchflussmesser eingesetzt, so hätte man dann je nach Fluss Widerstand des individuell eigenen Systems einfach die passende Geschwindigkeit finden können um z.b. 60 Liter die Stunde zu erreichen. Es gibt sechs vordefinierte Umdrehungszahlen  auf der Fernbedienung, welche aber laut Display allesamt um etwa 500 rpm übertroffen werden. Und nur wer die kleinste Zahl Welt wird mit Ruhe belohnt. Schon nur eine Stufe höher lässt ein deutliches nervendes Brummen ertönen, welches mit höheren Drehzahlen die Frequenz und die Lautstärke erhöht und somit noch nerviger wird. Stufe 4 von 6 ist bereits deutlich lauter als die Aquastream bei voll Power.. wenn ich in der zweiten Jahreshälfte einen Plattformwechsel absolviere achte ich darauf ein Mainboard zu erwischen an dem ich einen Durchflussmesser anschließen kann. Hier im Video der PCGH z370 Kaufberatung, wurde ja gesagt dass das Asus Maximus X Hero einen solchen Anschluss haben soll.  Dann wird es das bei der Generation danach ja wohl auch geben. Die(Ice Lake)  kommt wohl schon diesen Herbst. 

- ever run a changing System...  In Gedanken  bin ich schon beim nächsten Umbau, Irgendwie gefällt mir das core X9 nicht mehr so doll und schon gar nicht mit dem Riesen Kratzer auf der Scheibe, welche gegen eine echt Glasscheibe auszutauschen mir vorkommt wie Perlen vor die Säue werfen... 
Auch würde ich gerne auf eine modernere Plattform wechseln aber es ist doch sehr schwierig eine CPU zu finden die mindestens 50% mehr Leistung bietet und gleichzeitig bezahlbar ist, wobei ist mir völlig egal ist wer sie herstellt. Ob jetzt X 470 oder z 470 auf meinem nächsten Board steht ist mir egal, nur garantiert nichts älteres mehr. 

Naja mal sehen was die Zeit bringt.


----------

